# بعض الأفكار المبسطة عن تصميم المنشاءات لمقاومة الزلازل



## mecheil.edwar (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مقدمة : 

أود ان أعرض عليكم اليوم زملائى الأفاضل مناقشة عن تصميم المنشاءات لمقاومة الزلازل ... 

والهدف الأول لتلك الدراسة أن نستعرض بعض الأفكار الخاصة بذلك الموضوع الهام بأكبر قدر من التبسيط بعيدا عن أى تعقيد قدر المستطاع 

نحاول أن نفهم الأفكار الأساسية التى بنى عليها هذا العلم ...

وسأعرض عليكم ما قد فهمته من ذلك الموضوع الشائك الرائع والجدير بالتفكير والقراءة والمتابعة 

أتمنى أن أكون موفقا بتلك الدراسة .. وإننى على علم بأن هناك زملاء أجلاء كثيرين على بحث وعلم ومعرفة بذلك التخصص الدقيق أجدر منى بتلك الدراسة .. 



ولكن لا بأس أن نسعى فى تلك المغامرة المشوقة فى فرع من فروع العلم يجمع بين طياته الكثير من العلوم والمفاهيم الأساسية كالفيزياء والميكانيك ونظرية الأنشاءات وغيرها الكثير

أتمنى التوفيق لى ولكم ..

تقبلوا منى خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الزلازل وعلم الميكانيك وديناميكا الأنشاءات :

هناك بداية هامة علينا أن نعرفها ونؤكد عليها وهو مفهوم القصور الذاتى والخاص بقانون نيوتن للحركة ...

نيوتن ببساطة صاغ قانونا بسيطا جدا وهو : الجسم الساكن يظل ساكن والجسم المتحرك يظل متحرك 

كلنا نعرف هذا القانون أنه ببساطة هو القانون الذى سينبنى عليه كل القوانين الخاصة بالزلازل 

هذا القانون سوف يعكس قانونا اخر لا يقل أهميه عنه وهو القانون الخاص بكمية التحرك 

أو ببساطة : القوة = كتلة الجسم * العجلة 

الموضوع أبسط مما نتخيل ببساطة لو أحضرت زجاجة من المياه وثبتها على يدك بحيث تبقى الزجاجة بوضع رأسى 

طالما أنك لا تقوم بتحريك يدك ستبقى الزجاجة متزنة ومستقرة 

ولما لا فقد أخبرنا نيوتن بذلك الجسم الساكن يبقى ساكنا 

ببساطة أنت لم تضيف أى قدرا من الطاقة لتلك الزجاجة فلما تتحرك فهى أذن ساكنة 

الان قم بتحريك يدك للأمام قليلا ستجد أن الزجاجة تقاوم تلك الحركة وتريد أن تنقلب بعكس أتجاه الحركة التى تريد أن تحركها به 

وكلما كان مقدار التغير لحركة يدك من السكون للحركة كبيرا ستجد أن فرصة أنقلاب تلك الزجاجة سيزداد 

أتعلم أن سلوك تلك الزجاجة الصغيرة التى فى يدك الان هو هو نفس سلوك بناء شاهق يزيد فى أرتفاعه عن مئات الأمتار ...

ولكن لماذا تريد تلك الزجاجة الأنقلاب بعكس أتجاه الحركة ..؟؟

أنه ببساطة ما نسميه القصور الذاتى Inertia force 

الكتلة تريد أن تبقى بمكانها بينما أنت تريد ان تغير من حالتها من السكون إلى الحركة أو العكس من الحركة إلى السكون كلهما يولدان قوة على تلك الكتلة 

أن هذا ببساطة هو قانون نيوتن الثانى ذلك العبقرى الذى صاغ قوانين الحركة بأسلوب بسيط جدا

القوة المتولدة على الزجاجة = كتلة الزجاجة * العجلة 

العجلة ببساطة تعنى مقدار التغير فى السرعة 

كانت يدك ساكنة أى السرعة = صفر ثم بدأت بالحركة أى السرعة الان لا تساوى صفر 

بالتالى ذلك التغير قد أدى لحدوث تسارع وبالتالى ظهرت قوة القصور الذاتى 

........


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 نوفمبر 2011)

أذن نتيجة الحركة قد تولدت قوة = الكتلة * العجلة

Force = Mass * Acceleration


الان لو أردنا أن ندرس ذلك المثال بشكل اخر 

فى الحالة الأولى قلنا الزجاجة فى حالة حركة 

هل يمكن أن أدرس تلك المسألة بشكل اخر 

سوف أعتبر الزجاجة الان عبارة عن عمود مثبت من طرفه السفلى فقط 
والطرف العلوى حر 

ثم قمت بالتأثير عليه بقوة أفقية 

قيمة تلك القوة = كتلة العمود * مقدار (يساوى العجلة )

ما هو الفارق أذن بين عمود مثبت نؤثر عليه بقوة ما لتكن 10 كيلو نيوتن

وبين نفس العمود (لنفرض كتلته =1000 كيلو جرام ) مثبت فوق شاحنة تتحرك بعجلة مقدارها = 10 م /ث2

فى الحالة الأولى العمود عليه قوة = 10 كيلو نيوتن 

فى الحالة الثانية العمود عليه قوة (نتيجة القصور الذاتى ) = 1000x10
= 10000 نيوتن = 10 كيلونيوتن


هل هناك فرق ؟؟

كلا 

فى الحالة الأولى العمود ثابت ونؤثر عليه بقوة 

فى الحالة الثانية العمود يتحرك فتتولد عليه قوة نتيجة القصور الذاتى 

أى رياضيا المسألة هى هى 


Force = Mass * Acceleration

الطرف الأيمن للمعادلة = يعنى كتلة متحركة بعجلة 

الطرف الأيسر للمعادلة = كتلة ثابتة نؤثر عليها بقوة 

نفس النتيجة أليس كذلك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 نوفمبر 2011)

فقط أريد أن أشير إلى أن أختيار لون خط الكتابة وهو اللون الأزرق وتنسيق​ 
أسلوب الكتابة بذلك الشكل قد أخترته بنفس أسلوب المهندس القدير​ 
شعاع سعيد​ 
إذ أن تلك الألوان وذلك التنسيق - من وجهة نظرى - من أفضل الأساليب للقراءة ​ 
دون حدوث أجهاد لعدسة العين

فشكر وعرفانا بالجميل لأستاذى م شعاع سعيد

الذى أكن له كل الحب والتقدير​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*بعض الأمثلة على قانون نيوتن الثانى :*
​*مثال :*

لدينا عمود مهمل الوزن بأرتفاع 5 متر يتم تثبيته فوق شاحنة (عربة) بحيث يكون الطرف السفلى للعمود مثبت تثبيتا تاما بالشاحنة والطرف العلوى للعمود حر الحركة 

ثم بعد ذلك تم تثبيت كتلة مقدارها 100 كجم بأعلا العمود 

ثم تحركت هذه الشاحنة وتسارعت أثناء الحركة بمقادير مختلفة كالتالى 

A1= 3 m/sec2 ; A2=1.5m/Sec A3=-2 m/sec2

أحسب أقصى قوة أفقية ستتولد على قاعدة العمود وبالمثل أقصى عزم 

ثم أحسب بالمثل أحسب أقل قوة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 نوفمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> *بعض الأمثلة على قانون نيوتن الثانى :*​
> 
> *مثال :*​
> لدينا عمود مهمل الوزن بأرتفاع 5 متر يتم تثبيته فوق شاحنة (عربة) بحيث يكون الطرف السفلى للعمود مثبت تثبيتا تاما بالشاحنة والطرف العلوى للعمود حر الحركة ​
> ...


 
رابط الصورة المرفقة :

http://www.4shared.com/photo/NluUyX6h/Seismic-1.html


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 نوفمبر 2011)

لحل هذا المثال البسيط 

سنستخدم قانون نيوتن الثانى للحركة 

القوة = الكتلة * العجلة 

الكتلة بأعلا العمود ثابتة = 100 كجم 

بالتالى أقصى قوة ستتولد على العمود سنحصل عليها من أقصى قيمة لتسارع العربة ( acceleration of truck) 

وبالتالى هذه العربة قد تسارعت بقيم مختلفة هى :
3 و 1.5 و -2

أذن أقصى قوة = 100 كجم * 3 = 300 

العزم الذى سيتولد عند الطرف السفلى للعمود = القوة * أرتفاع العمود

بالتالى أقصى عزم - بما أن ارتفاع العمود ثابت =أقصى قوة * أرتفاع العمود

أقصى عزم = 300 * 5 = 1500 


لنفكر فى هذا المثال قليلا 

بداية من أين تولدت القوة على العمود .. 

نتيجة لحركة الشاحنة 

ماذا يعنى ذلك بالنسبة للعمود ؟؟

يعنى أن هناك قدرا من الطاقة أنتقل من الشاحنة إلى الكتلة 

هذه الطاقة هى طاقة حركة 

نتيجة لتحرك الشاحنة أكتسبت هذه الكتلة قدرا من الطاقة 

هذه الكتلة عبرت عن هذا القدر من الطاقة فى صورة قوة 

هذه القوة هى ما نسميها بقوة القصور الذاتى Inertia force


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 نوفمبر 2011)

إن هذا المثال البسيط 

بالرغم من بساطته 

يعبر تماما عن ما يحدث للمنشأ أثناء الزلزال

هنا 

الشاحنة = الأرض

حركة الشاحنة = تمثل أهتزاز أو حركة الأرض نتيجة لموجات الزلزال

العمود = البناء 

الكتلة = كتلة البناء
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مثال اخر 

أحضر زجاجة مياه صغيرة 

قم بتثبيت الزجاجة من أسفل على كف اليد

بحيث تكون الزجاجة مستقرة تماما

قم بتحريك يدك للأمام وللخلف عدة مرات 

وبسرعات مختلفة 

أن القوى المتولدة على تلك الزجاجة التى فى يدك 

هى نفسها القوى التى ستتولد على بناء شاهق

البناء = الزجاجة 

الأرض = كف اليد

حركة الأرض نتيجة لموجات الزلزال = حركة يدك للأمام وللخلف​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 نوفمبر 2011)

لو قمنا بحل نفس المثال​ 
ولكن مع تثبيت مجموعة من الكتل على نفس العمود ​ 

ولكن بأرتفاعات مختلفة ​ 
ليكن الكتلة الأولى 50 كيلو جرام وعلى أرتفاع 5 متر​ 
والثانية 100 كيلو جرام وعلى أرتفاع 10 متر ​ 
والثالثة 150 كيلو جرام وعلى أرتفاع 15 متر​ 
بفرض أن العمود جاسئ ومهمل الكتلة ​ 
والشاحنة تتحرك بعدة قيم للتسارع​ 
ليكن 1 متر /ثانية 2​ 
ثم 2 متر / ثانية 2 ​ 
ثم 3 م / ث2​ 
وأرتفاع العمود 15 متر​ 
أحسب أقصى قوة عند قاعدة العمود​ 
وبعد ذلك أحسب أقصى قيمة للعزوم عند قاعدة العمود ​ 
.......​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الحل 

العمود مثبت عليه مجموعة من الكتل 

إذن ستتولد على العمود مجموعة من القوى

كل قوة = الكتلة * العجلة 

f1 = mass1 * acceleration

f2= mass2 *acceleration

f3 = mass3 * acceleration

وبالتالى أقصى قوة ستتولد على العمود ستكون هى 

حاصل ضرب مجموع الكتل * أقصى عجلة 

f1 =50 x 3=150
f2= 100x3 = 300
f3= 150 x 3 = 450

وبالتالى أقصى قوة ستتولد عند قاعدة العمود تساوى

f =f1 +f2 +f3 

f = 150 + 300 + 450 = 900

وبالمثل يمكن حساب أقصى عزوم 

بضرب قيمة كل قوة فى الأرتفاع

moment at base of column = f1 *h1 + f2*h2 +f3*h3
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 نوفمبر 2011)

والان أطرح عليكم سؤالا

ما هو الفارق بين الاتى 

أن تتحرك الشاحنة بتسارع ما

يؤدى لظهور مجموعة من القوى 

أو 

بين تثبيت الشاحنة (الحركة بصفر )

وتسليط مجموعة من القوى على تلك الكتل 

بحيث يساوى مقدار تلك القوى 

نفس قيم القوى التى حصلنا عليها والشاحنة متحركة ؟؟

هل من فرق ولماذا ؟؟​


----------



## sherif_2007 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> والان أطرح عليكم سؤالا
> 
> ما هو الفارق بين الاتى
> 
> ...



المقدار متساوى طيب بالنسبة لمكان القوى ؟؟؟ 

هو اللى ممكن يغير العزوم فى الحالتين ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكركم زملائى الأفاضل على أجابتكم ومشاركتكم بالموضوع

ولكى نجيب على التساؤل 

يمكن أن نقول لا يوجد فرق

بمعنى لو أثرنا على كتلة ساكنة بقوة مقدارها 1 كيلو نيوتن 

هى نفس الحالة لو قمنا بتحريك تلك الكتلة 

بحيث تكتسب قوة نتيجة للقصور الذاتى يساوى 1 كيلو نيوتن 

بمعنى اخر

كتل ساكنة نؤثر عليها بقوه = تكافئ كتل متحركة تتولد عليها نفس القوة 

نتيجة للقصور الذاتى ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ولكن هناك ملاحظة بسيطة يجب أن نقولها على نفس المثال

وهى طريقة أنتقال الطاقة 

كيف أنتقلت الطاقة فى كل حالة 

حينما كانت الشاحنة تتحرك 

أنتقلت الطاقة من الشاحنة إلى الكتل 

الشاحنة تتحرك 

نتيجة لحركة الشاحنة أكتسبت تلك الكتل مقدار ما من طاقة الحركة 

وبالتالى تولدت مجموعة من قوى القصور الذاتى على الكتل


بينما فى حال سكون الشاحنة والتأثير على الكتل بمقادير مختلفة من القوى 

حدث العكس

أنتقلت القوى من الكتل إلى العمود ومن ثم إلى الشاحنة

إذن ماذا يعنى ذلك بالنسبة للأبنية والزلازل 

يعنى أن الشاحنة والتى تمثل الأرض

نتيجة للحركة التى حدثت بها من موجات الزلزال

بدأت بالحركة ومنها بدأت تنقل قدرا من الطاقة للبناء (الكتل)

وبالتالى ظهرت مجموعة من القوى على البناء

علينا أن نفهم ذلك جيدا
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 نوفمبر 2011)

إذن ما هو الفارق بين تصميم عمود رأسى محمل بحمل بقوة أفقية 1 طن 

وبين تصميم نفس العمود تولدت عليه قوة أفقية من الزلزال 1 طن 

فى الحالة الأولى 

الحمل يؤثر مباشرة على العمود ومنه ينتقل للأرض

بينما فى الحالة الثانية

نتيجة لحركة الأرض وبفعل القصور الذاتى 

تولدت قوة على العمود 

ثم بعد ذلك يقوم العمود برد تلك القوة للأرض مرة أخرى 
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 نوفمبر 2011)

إذن حتى هذه النقطة 

وبدون أى تعقيدات يمكنك أن نقوم بحل منشأ 

معرض لزلزال 

عن طريق 

تحديد القوى التى ستتولد على المنشأ 

كما ذكرنا بمثال الشاحنة 

من الكتل والعجلة التى تسارعت بها الشاحنة 

أستطعنا أن نحدد مقادير القوى التى تولدت على الكتل

نفس الكلام يمكن أن نقوله 

لو حددنا قيم التسارع التى ستتحرك بها الأرض 

ثم نحدد مجموعة كتل البناء 

نستطيع أن نقول أن القوى ستساوى كذا 

ولن ندخل بأى تعقيدات أخرى 


علينا أذن أن نحدد المسألة المراد حلها وهى 

أولا 

المقادير التى ستتسارع بها الشاحنة 

أى علينا أن ندرس المقادير التى تتحرك بها الأرض أثناء الزلزال

( العجلة Acceleration of ground)


ثم بعد ذلك علينا بتحديد الكتل أو أوزان البناء 

( الوزن = الكتلة * عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية )

( Weight = mass x 9.81)

ثم بعد ذلك نطبق قانون نيوتن الثانى 

Force = Mass X Acceleration

نحصل على مقادير القوى التى ستتولد على البناء نتيجة الزلزال 

كل هذا الكلام صحيح بشرط أن يكون البناء جاسئ !!!

لماذا ؟؟؟


​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 نوفمبر 2011)

حتى هذه النقطة أظن لا توجد أى صعوبة 

ولم نتكلم عن أى شئ جديد 

أى شخص درس علم الميكانيك 

بطريقة مبسطة جدا 

يستطيع أن يحل تلك الأمثلة 

وقبل أن نطرح أفكارا أخرى 

سأطلب منك أعطاء بعض الأمثلة البسيطة 

ومن الواقع 

تستطيع من خلالها تقديم فكرة الزلازل

لنفرض أنكم بندوة عن الزلازل 

وطلب منكم توضيح ما هى الزلازل وتأثيرها على المنشاءات 

ماذا ستقدمون من أمثلة مبسطة 

أنتظر منكم الأجابة وأن يدون كل منكم ملاحظاته 

على تجربته البسيطة التى سيجريها

وبعد تلك الأجاوبة 

سنستعرض مفاهيم أخرى جديدة لابد منها

عن 

الجساءة والمرونة

علم الديناميك وعلم ديناميكا الأنشاءات والفرق بينهما

الأهتزاز وكيف نفهمه 

وغيره من الموضوعات التى وأن لم نفهما بشكل جيد 

فعلى الأقل جدير بنا أن نفكر بها

...........​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بعد أن تساهموا بردودكم على مشاركتى السابقة 

أريد أن أكتب لكم مقالا بعنون 

ماذا تعلمنا من الأشجار عند هبوب الرياح ؟؟؟

سنضع ملاحظاتنا النهائية على الأمثلة السابقة

ثم نضيف بعض الأمثلة التطبيقية من أكواد الزلازل 

حتى نحقق أكبر فائدة مرجوه 

وهى توضيح المفاهيم بشكل مبسط

مع دعمها بأمثلة واقعية تؤكد وتوضح تلك الأفكار

أنتظر أجابتكم على المشاركة السابقة 

......​


----------



## المهندس النحيف (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*من هذه الامثله*
*هب انك واقف في باص مزدحم ثم حصل امر مفاجيء وقرر سائق الحافله فجأه ان يستخدم المكابح ( break)*
*ماذا سيحصل سوف ترى نفسك تنزلق الى الامامز لماذا؟*
*لانك كنت تمشي بسرعه السياره التي تستقلها ثم حصل تعجيل تباطؤي بسبب تشغيل المكابح توقفت السياره لكن جسمك (كتلته) لديها قصور ذاتي (inertia force) وحسب قانون نيوتن الثالث الكتله الساكنه تبقى ساكنه والمتحركه تبقى متحركه ما لم يؤثر فيها تاثير خارجي او قوه خارجيه لذلك ستستمر بالتقدم للامام الى ان تتوقف بسبب قوة الاحتكاك بين قدميك وارضية السياره وجسمك ومقاومه الهواء*​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (17 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤال ما القوه التي يسببها الوزن في حالة السكون (في حالة الشاحنه المتوقفه ) .
وما فلسفة ان نعتبر وزن الحمولات قوه (مثلآ) حمولة العقدات او وزن البلاطات نفسه .علماًبانها ثابته وسرعتها =صفر .
........Force = Mass X Acceleration

والسؤال الثاني لماذا وزن الشاحنه وهي تسير اخف من وزنها وهي واقفه .


----------



## max moment (17 نوفمبر 2011)

من المعلوم أن *Force = Mass X Acceleration*

*لكن لماذا نضرب weight * Acceleration بدلا*

* من mass عند حساب القوة*

*بصيغة أخرى لماذا لم يكن القانون *

*Force = weight X Acceleration*
​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> من المعلوم أن *force = mass x acceleration*
> 
> *لكن لماذا نضرب weight * acceleration بدلا*
> 
> ...



كيف نضرب الوزن في عجله؟؟!!!!!! ارجو التوضيح
اما اذا كنت تسأل عن القانون فالكتله كميه غير متجهه وبالتالي ليس لها اي تاثير فإنها تحتاج الي عجله ( كميه متجهه ) وبالتالي تعطي تاثير بإتجاه
والوزن له اتجاهه بالتالي لن يتأثر نتيجه العجله الموثره لانه مؤثر ولكن ماسيجدث ان تلك العجله المضافه ستؤثر علي الجسم بمقدار كتلته وسيظهر ذلك علي هيئه تغير في الموضع


----------



## المهندسة هبه (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شرح مبسط وجميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 نوفمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> إذن حتى هذه النقطة
> 
> وبدون أى تعقيدات يمكنك أن نقوم بحل منشأ
> 
> ...


اولا شرح رائع ومجهود كبير تشكر عليه استاذنا المهندس mecheil.edwar
ولكن عندى سؤال فى تصميمنا للمبنى كيف اعرف أن هذا المبنى جسئ ؟؟ او ايه اللى ابحث عنه لاقول أن هذا المبنى حسئ ؟؟ وهل جساءة المبنى المدروس فى الزلازل هى نفسها عندما ادرس نفس المبنى تحت تأثير الرياح 
تقبل تحياتى ومتابعيين الشرح السهل الممتنع


----------



## max moment (18 نوفمبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> كيف نضرب الوزن في عجله؟؟!!!!!! ارجو التوضيح
> اما اذا كنت تسأل عن القانون فالكتله كميه غير متجهه وبالتالي ليس لها اي تاثير فإنها تحتاج الي عجله ( كميه متجهه ) وبالتالي تعطي تاثير بإتجاه
> والوزن له اتجاهه بالتالي لن يتأثر نتيجه العجله الموثره لانه مؤثر ولكن ماسيجدث ان تلك العجله المضافه ستؤثر علي الجسم بمقدار كتلته وسيظهر ذلك علي هيئه تغير في الموضع


 
*Force = Mass * Acceleration*
*لنفرض جسما ما كتلته 100 kg ونؤثر عليه بعجلة A=2m/Sec *
*force = 100 * 9.81*2= 1962 kg*
*السؤال هو *
*أليست القيمة 100 * 9.81 هى weight*
*؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> *Force = Mass * Acceleration*
> *لنفرض جسما ما كتلته 100 kg ونؤثر عليه بعجلة A=2m/Sec *
> *force = 100 * 9.81*2= 1962 kg*
> *السؤال هو *
> ...



السلام عليكم
وحده القوه هي النيوتن
اذا كان لديك جسم ما كتلته 100 نيوتن ويسقط سقوطا حرا وتم التأثير عليه بتسارع اضافي في نفس الاطار المرجعي -Z 
اذن يكون القوه المؤثره هي مجموع التسارعين مضروبا في الكتله
F= 100*(2+9.81)=..... Newton
والعكس صحيح اذا كان اتجاه العجله عكس اتجاه الاطار المرجعي لحركه تلك الكتله سيتم طرح التسارعين
هذا اذا كان التسارع الاضافي رأسي
اذا كان التسارع افقي سيتم التعامل مع كل تسارع علي حده وايجاد القوه من كل تسارع وأخد المحصله


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اولا شرح رائع ومجهود كبير تشكر عليه استاذنا المهندس mecheil.edwar
> ولكن عندى سؤال فى تصميمنا للمبنى كيف اعرف أن هذا المبنى جسئ ؟؟ او ايه اللى ابحث عنه لاقول أن هذا المبنى حسئ ؟؟ وهل جساءة المبنى المدروس فى الزلازل هى نفسها عندما ادرس نفس المبنى تحت تأثير الرياح
> تقبل تحياتى ومتابعيين الشرح السهل الممتنع


 

جساءة أو مرونة البناء هى خاصية من خصائص البناء

ونعبر عنها بدراسة المنشأ والحصول على ترددات المنشأ أو ما يعرف 

ب ال time period T

وخصائص البناء لا تتغير .. بمعنى سواء تعرض البناء لزلزال أو حمل أنفجارى أو قوى أفقية نتيجة لهبوب الرياح فخصائصه لن تتغير 

فقط تتغير خصائص البناء وتتغير قيم الترددات الخاصة به عندما ينتقل البناء من حالة المرونة إلى حالة اللدونة وذلك منطقى فهنا خصائص جساءات البناء قد تغيرت تغيرت لا نتيجة لتغير نوعية الأحمال من زلازل إلى رياح أو غيره كلا

بل تغيرت نتيجة لأن طريقة تصرف المادة قد أختلف وسأضرب لك مثلا بسيطا لنفرض أن لديك أسبرنج تؤثر عليه بحمل ما ثم تترك ذلك الحمل فجأة .. ماذا سيحدث سيهتز ذلك النابض ( الأسبرنج) بقيمة تساوى أقصى أستطالة قد حدثت له ...

لنفرض الان أنك قمت بالتأثير على ذلك النابض بقوة كبيرة جدا جعلت ذلك النابض يخرج عن حدود المرونة ثم تركت الحمل فجأة ...

هل فى تلك الحالة سيتصرف النابض مثل الحالة الأولى ؟؟

لن يتصرف مثل الحالة الأولى (المرنة ) بينما سيتصرف بطريقة المادة وهى فى المدى اللدن وسيحتفظ بقدرا من الطاقة التى ستؤدى لحدوث تشوهات بداخل النابض 

إذن هذا النابض لن يحدث له أهتزاز فى الحالة الأولى مثل الثانية 

لسبب بسيط 

فى الحالة الأولى جساءة النابض = K1 (نابض مرن)

بينما فى الحالة الثانية جساءة النابض = K2 (نابض لدن)

وكما تعلم حركة النابض تعتمد على جسائته Force = K x Delta 


أذن يجب أن نحدد تأثير الأحمال سيجعل النابض فى أى مدى 

مرونة - لدونة - أنهيار

ونحدد مرونة أو جساءة النابض من العلاقة 

أوميجا = الجذر التربيعى للجساءة (k) / الكتلة (أم )

ومنها نحصل على ما يعرف ب التايم بيريود Time Period

T = 2Pi /Omega


سوف نشرح ذلك بمزيدا التفصيل والتبسيط مهندسنا القدير أسامة 

تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس النحيف قال:


> *من هذه الامثله*
> 
> *هب انك واقف في باص مزدحم ثم حصل امر مفاجيء وقرر سائق الحافله فجأه ان يستخدم المكابح ( break)*
> *ماذا سيحصل سوف ترى نفسك تنزلق الى الامامز لماذا؟*
> ...


 
مثال رائع جدا جدا 

التسارع يؤدى لظهور قوى القصور الذاتى 

طالما الشاحنة تتحرك بسرعة ثابتة 

أذن العجلة = صفر على الأشخاص بداخل الشاحنة 

زيادة أو نقصان السرعة 

يؤدى لحدوث تسارع 

مما يؤدى لظهور قوى القصور الذاتى على الأشخاص بداخل الحافلة 

الزلزال يحدث نفس الشئ

البناء ساكن 

الزلزال يحدث حركة أفقية بالتربة المثبت عليها البناء 

يحدث تسارع للبناء

مما يؤدى لظهور قوى القصور الذاتى عليه 

أو ما يعرف بالقوى الأفقية نتيجة الزلزال
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> سؤال ما القوه التي يسببها الوزن في حالة السكون (في حالة الشاحنه المتوقفه ) .
> وما فلسفة ان نعتبر وزن الحمولات قوه (مثلآ) حمولة العقدات او وزن البلاطات نفسه .علماًبانها ثابته وسرعتها =صفر .
> ........Force = Mass X Acceleration
> 
> والسؤال الثاني لماذا وزن الشاحنه وهي تسير اخف من وزنها وهي واقفه .


 

بداية دعنى أرحب بك وأشكرك على متابعتك تلك الدراسة 

والأجابة على سؤالك ..

علينا أن نوضح الاتى 

الوزن هو قوة 

وزن الجسم = قوة جذب الأرض للجسم = كتلة الجسم * عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية 

أتجاه هذه القوة لأسفل 


حينما يتحرك الجسم بأى أتجاه تتولد عليه قوة بذلك الأتجاه 

قيمة تلك القوة = كتلة الجسم * عجلته بذلك الأتجاه 

وما فلسفة ان نعتبر وزن الحمولات قوه (مثلآ) حمولة العقدات او وزن البلاطات نفسه .علماًبانها ثابته وسرعتها =صفر .


لو كانت الشاحنة ثابتة (سرعتها = صفر ) وتبقى بصفر دون أى حركة 

أذن عجلة الشاحنة = صفر وبالتالى عجلة الكتل = صفر وبالتالى القوى الأفقية على تلك الكتل = صفر 

وهذا ما يحدث بالزلازل طالما الأرض ساكنة إذن القوى الأفقية على البناء = صفر فالأرض لا تتحرك ( أفقيا )

اما أذا كنت تقصد أن الأرض تدور حول محورها فلماذا نتيجة ذلك الدوران لا يحدث لها قوى أفقية فأقول أنها - من رحمة الله - تدور بمقدار ثابت وبالتالى مقدار التغير فى السرعة = صفر وبالتالى القوى الأفقية على الأبنية نتيجة لحركة (دوران الأرض حول نفسها أو حول الشمس ) = صفر 

بينما حركة القشرة الأرضية نفسها (التربة المثبت عليها البناء ) تؤدى لتسارع كتلة البناء ( من سكون إلى حركة ) ومنها تظهر قوى القصور الذاتى 

والسؤال الثاني لماذا وزن الشاحنه وهي تسير اخف من وزنها وهي واقفه

وزن الشاحنة سواء تتحرك أو تسير ثابت 

كل ما هنالك نتيجة لحركة الهواء أسفل الشاحنة أثناء الحركة يؤدى لحدوث ما يعرف ب uplift 

طالما عجلة الجاذبية ثابتة إذن قيمة الوزن ثابتة أيضا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> من المعلوم أن *force = mass x acceleration*​
> 
> *لكن لماذا نضرب weight * acceleration بدلا*​
> *من mass عند حساب القوة*​
> ...


 
بداية ما هو تعريف الوزن 

الوزن هو قوة جذب الأرض للجسم 

أن كان جسما ساكنا (الحركة = صفر ) إذن من أين جاء الوزن 

من قانون الجذب العام لنيوتن

أنت تجذب الأرض بقوة = نفس القوة التى تجذبك بها الأرض

هذه القوة = كتلتك * كتلة الأرض * ثابت على مربع المسافة بين كتلتك ومركز كتلة الأرض

 كتلة الأرض * ثابت / مربع المسافة بينكما = ما نسميه عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية = 9.81 

بالتالى وزن الجسم = كتلته * عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندسة هبه قال:


> شرح مبسط وجميل
> بارك الله فيك


 
أهلا بك 

ويشرفنا متابعتك وكل الزملاء بتلك الدراسة المبسطة 

تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

لم يقدم أى من الزملاء أمثلة 

باستثناء زميلى القدير " المهندس النحيف" 

لا أعرف لماذا ولكن 

أود أن أقول أن من أروع وأجمل وأفضل الطرق للتعلم هى التفكير

فلا نحرم أنفسنا من تلك الفرصة الذهبية فى التعليم 

علينا أن نفكر 

لماذا لا نفكر ونقوم بعمل مشروع وليكن 

تصميم المنشاءات المقاومة للزلازل بناء على توصيات 

ملتقى المهندسيين العرب

لماذا لا يكون لنا منهج للتفكير والتعلم وصياغة الحقائق بأسلوبنا

على كل الأحوال لا بأس سنستمر بالمتابعة والشرح 

وبتشجيعكم سنستمر بإذن الله 

تحياتى لكم جميعا
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

كل هذه الامثلة السابقة ​ 
يمكن أن نعكسها على تصميم الأبنية بطريقة تسمى​ 
Static method to calculate Seismic Loads​ 
أو ​ 
الطريقة الأستاتيكة لحساب قوى الزلازل على المنشاءات ​ 
سنقوم بحل بعض الأمثلة ​ 
ولكن لى تعليق أن التسمية غير دقيقة ​ 
أعتقد أنه كان من الأجدر أن نسمى تلك الطريقة مثلا ب​ 
Simplified Method to estimate Seismic load ​ 
أى ​ 
طريقة مبسطة لتقدير قوى الزلازل على المنشاءات ​ 
لأن كلمة أستاتيك غير دقيقة ولا تعكس المفهوم الصحيح للمستخدم ​ 
فكما قلنا الزلازل يعنى البناء فى حالة حركة لا سكون ​ 
على كل 

سنقوم بحل بعض الأمثلة ​ 
وأرجو لكم جميعا الأفادة ​ 
.......​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

المثال الأول :

لدينا خزان كتلة الخزان 10000 كيلو جرام 

مثبت هذا الخزان على عمود رأسى كامل الوثاقة من أسفل

أفرض أن العمود جاسئ ومهمل الوزن 

قم بحساب أقصى قوة أفقية تتولد على الخزان 

بفرض أن مركز كتلة الخزان يبعد عن قاعدة الخزان مسافة = 10 متر

قم بفرض قيمة مناسبة لعجلة الزلزال التى ستتحرك بها التربة 

ثم وضح مقترحات لتلك القيمة ومنها أحسب قوة الزلزال التى ستتولد على قاعدة العمود من أسفل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

أنتظر من زملائى المتابعين تلك الدراسة أن يشاركوا بحلولهم للمثال السابق 

تحياتى لكم جميعا​


----------



## alaa_ce (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع .. ياريت تجميع المشاركات للاستفادة الاكبر


----------



## max moment (19 نوفمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بداية ما هو تعريف الوزن
> 
> الوزن هو قوة جذب الأرض للجسم
> 
> ...


شكرا لك مهندسنا الخلوق​


----------



## max moment (19 نوفمبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وحده القوه هي النيوتن
> اذا كان لديك جسم ما كتلته 100 نيوتن ويسقط سقوطا حرا وتم التأثير عليه بتسارع اضافي في نفس الاطار المرجعي -z
> اذن يكون القوه المؤثره هي مجموع التسارعين مضروبا في الكتله
> ...


شكرا لك أخى الكريم على المداخلة الطيبة والمفيدة​


----------



## max moment (19 نوفمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> المثال الأول :
> 
> لدينا خزان كتلة الخزان 10000 كيلو جرام
> 
> ...


 
بفرض أن عجلة الزلزال التى ستتحرك بها التربة هى
 3m/sec2

force = mass x acceleration

f= 10000 * 9.81 * 3 = 294300 kg = 294.3 Ton

max moment = 294.3 * 10 = 2943 m.t ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

أنتظر أجاباتكم على مشاركتى السابقة ​ 
وأستكمل بعض الأجزاء ثم نعود لحل المثال السابق​ 
لقد طرحت عليكم سؤالا وهو ​ 
ماذا نتعلم من الأشجار عند هبوب الرياح ؟؟​ 
أسمحوا لى أن أعرض بعض الخواطر المتعلقة بديناميكا الأنشاءات ​ 
من خلال ذلك المقال​ 
بداية تأمل أى شجرة أثناء حدوث عاصفة ​ 
تأمل عظمة التصميم ودقة الأداء لذلك الكائن ​ 
هناك عدة مجالات للتصميم وكلها فى غاية التمام والكمال لتلك الأشجار​ 
لكننا سنتحدث فقط عن الجانب الذى نبحث فيه 

أعنى ديناميكا الأنشاءات ​ 
الأشجار هى أكبر المصانع لأنتاج الطاقة ​ 
فهى تحتاج لأكبر مساحة سطحية من الأوراق حتى تتعرض لأشعة الشمس​ 
أن أكبر مساحة سيخلق مشكلة لتلك الأشجار​ 
وهى أحمال الرياح ​ 
ببساطة ​ 
أحمال الرياح = ضغط الرياح * مساحة السطح المعرض للرياح ​ 
كون المساحة أكبر ما يمكن ​ 
إذن القوة ستكون أكبر ما يمكن ​ 
وبالرغم من ذلك تعمل هذه الأشجار بدقة فائقة لمقاومة الأحمال​ 
أقول لكم ملاحظة ​ 
لو درسنا تلك الأشجار بعناية فائقة لقمنا بتأليف أعظم أكواد الزلازل على الأطلاق​ 

لو فكرنا قليلا وحاولنا محاكة تلك الأشجار​ 
لقمنا ببناء أفضل وأجود المنشاءات على الأطلاق​ 
كيف ذلك ؟؟​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> بفرض أن عجلة الزلزال التى ستتحرك بها التربة هى
> 
> 3m/sec2​
> force = mass x acceleration​
> ...


 



أجابة سليمة 
​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أجابة سليمة
> ​



ممكن توضيح الاجابه؟؟!!!
F=m*g*a
الكتله في تسارعين؟!!!


----------



## max moment (19 نوفمبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ممكن توضيح الاجابه؟؟!!!
> F=m*g*a
> الكتله في تسارعين؟!!!


 
آسف لقد أخطأت فى الإجابة 
force = mass x acceleration
f= 10000*3=30000 N
max moment = 30000 * 10 = 300000 N.m
المفروض لو عندى weight أقسمه على عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية لأحصل على ال mass
وهذا ما يتم عمله وصياغته على البرامج الهندسية
 قانون نيوتن الاول 
أن الجسم الساكن يظل ساكنا ( أى أن a = 0 )
f = m *a = 0
وإذا أثرنا بعجلة على أى منشأ (مثلا a = 2 m/sec2)
f= m*a= magnitude​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 نوفمبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ممكن توضيح الاجابه؟؟!!!
> F=m*g*a
> الكتله في تسارعين؟!!!


 
المقدار 9.81 هو فقط لتحويل الوحدات 

بمعنى لو لدينا كتلة 1000 كجم

فى تلك الحالة نقول 

وزن هذه الكتلة = 1000*9.81 = 9.81 كيلو نيوتن

وهناك وحدة قوة تسمى طن (قوة) 

ton force

هذه الوحدة تختلف عن وحدة 

طن ( كتلة )

فالوحدة ( طن - قوة ) = 9.81 كيلو نيوتن

وهى هنا تعنى قوة مقدارها 9.81 كيلو نيوتن

بينما حينما نقول

لدينا كتلة مقدارها 1 طن 

هنا وحدة (طن - كتلة ) تعبر عن كتلة مقدارها 

1 طن أو 1000 كجم 

فلنلاحظ أختلاف المعنى لكل وحدة


وفى المثال السابق أستخدام القيمة 9.81

هو فقط لتحويل الوحدات 

ولا يعنى أى معنى فيزيائى 

فليس أستخدام تلك الوحدة معناه 

أن هناك تأثير للجاذبية الأرضية على قوى الزلزال

الجاذبية الأرضية تعمل بالأتجاه الرأسى 

بينما الزلزال يؤثر بعجلة فى الأتجاه الأفقى

ونحن ندرس الحركة بالأتجاه الأفقى 

فلا نخلط بينهما

الزلزال يتأثر بكتلة البناء

وقوة الزلزال تتولد على البناء نتيجة للقصور الذاتى 

وهى خاصية ترتبط بالكتلة 

والكتلة = الوزن (قوة ) مقسوما على عجلة الجاذبية 
​


----------



## aymanallam (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله وجزاك الله خيراً


mecheil.edwar قال:


> والكتلة = الوزن (قوة ) مقسوما على عجلة الجاذبية ​


 
الكتلة = الوزن ( قوة ) مضروب فى عجلة الجاذبية

ما الصحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 نوفمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> ماشاء الله وجزاك الله خيراً
> 
> 
> الكتلة = الوزن ( قوة ) مضروب فى عجلة الجاذبية
> ...





Weight of any mass is force

Weight = Mass * g

So Mass = Weight /g


M= W/g

g= 9.81 m/s2​


----------



## max moment (20 نوفمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> المقدار 9.81 هو فقط لتحويل الوحدات ​
> 
> بمعنى لو لدينا كتلة 1000 كجم​
> فى تلك الحالة نقول ​
> ...


 
إذن كلتا الإجابتين صحيحتين
فى الحل الأول 

f= 10000 * 9.81 * 3 = 294300 kg = 294.3 Ton

لو أردنا أن نحول القيمة294300 kg إلى N فإننا سنقسم هذه القيمة على 9.81 سنجد أن الناتج يساوى 30000 N 
وهذه هى القيمة الناتجة من المعادلة فى الحل الثانى
f= 10000*3=30000 N
شكرا مهندس mecheil.edwar ​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا علي التوضيح مهندس ميشيل...متابعون


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ton -force =tf = 9.81 KN 

Ton_Force = 1000 KG_Force =9.81 KN

So ; KG- Force = 9.81 N

so if We have Mass = 1 Kg

and Acceleration = 2 m/Sec2

Force = M*Acc = 1 x 2 = 2 Newton

Force = 2/9.81 = 0.20 KG_force

​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*المثال الثانى *​ 
*لدينا بناء مكون من عدة طوابق*​ 
*عدد الطوابق = 10 طوابق*​ 
*أرتفاع كل طابق = 3.6 متر*​ 
*كتلة كل طابق = 500 طن *​ 
*تعرض هذا البناء لزلزال *​ 
*وتم الحصول على القراءات التالية لعجلة الزلزال والتى تؤثر بالمستوى الأفقى للبناء*​ 
*0.01g ; 0.05g ; 0.07g ; 0.1g ; 0.17g ;0.09g ;0.043g*​ 
*حيث g هى عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية = 9.81 م /ث*​ 
*على عدة أوقات متفرقة *​ 
*بفرض أن هذا البناء جاسئ*​ 
*وبفرض أن البناء متماثل *​ 
*قم بحساب أقصى قوة أفقيه تتعرض لها أساسات البناء*​ 
*وبالمثل أقصى عزم overturning moment*​ 
*بفرض أن كتلة كل طابق تتركز بمنتصف السلابة لذلك الطابق*​ 
*أنتظر أجاباتكم*​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 نوفمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أنتظر أجاباتكم على مشاركتى السابقة ​
> 
> وأستكمل بعض الأجزاء ثم نعود لحل المثال السابق​
> لقد طرحت عليكم سؤالا وهو ​
> ...


 

ألم نفكر لماذا تنهار اللافتات على الطرق أثناء هبوب العواصف 

بينما تبقى الأشجار بأماكنها سليمة 

لماذا أذا سقطت كرة من المطاط ترتد ألينا مرة أخرى

بينما أذا سقط كوب من الزجاج يتحطم 

أنها أفكار تحتاج أن نفكر فيها لنحصل على أجابات 

تساعدنا فى فهم ذلك العلم الرائع 

ديناميكا الأنشاءات 
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الجساءة والمرونة 

من خلال الأمثلة السابقة ذكرت لكم عدة مرات ذلك المصطلح 

جاسئ rigid

مرن flexible

ما هى الجساءة وما هى المرونة 


دائما معرفتنا محدودة .. فنحن نضع تصورات وأفتراضات معينة 

حتى نفهم ونبسط حقائق العلم 

ولكن الحقائق أوسع من تلك الحدود والأفتراضات

أرجو أن ننتبه جيدا لتلك المفاهيم 

لقد درسنا قوانين الحركة

وقوانين نيوتن 

وعلم الميكانيك 

وكلها تنبنى على فكرة واحدة 

جساءة المادة 

بينما المادة أكبر وأعمق من ذلك المفهوم 

المادة ليست بجاسئة 

المادة مرنة 

لماذا نقول المادة ولا نقول الحديد أو الخرسانة أو غيرهم 

لأن المادة تشمل كل هؤلاء

لا يوجد مادة جاسئة 

بينما المادة مرنة flexible

وهذا هو أول المفاهيم التى تحدد ديناميكا الأنشاءات وبين

علم الميكانيك

درسنا كل قوانين الميكانيك على أساس جساءة المادة 

بمعنى لو لديك كتلة ما وليكن 1 كجم 

تؤثر عليها بقوة ما ليكن 1 نيوتن

ولنفرض أن هذه الكتلة على سطح أملس (الأحتكاك بصفر)

فى هذه الحالة ستتحول كل هذه القوة (الطاقة)

إلى طاقة حركة تجعل هذه الكتلة تتحرك بقيمة = نفس مقدار الطاقة 

الذى أكتسبته من تلك القوة 

إذن كل الطاقة التى ستكتسبها تلك الكتلة = طاقة حركة 

فليس هناك أى شئ اخر

وسأضرب لكم عدة أمثلة 

أحضر حصاه وليكن كتلتها 200 جم

الان قم بتحريك يدك بسرعة ما لأعلى بسرعة ثابتة 

ليكن 1سم / ث

ما هو مقدار الطاقة التى ستكتسبها الحصاة 

الطاقة = مقدار طاقة الحركة التى أكتسبتها الحصاة منك 

تساوى نصف كتلة الحصاة * مربع سرعة يدك 

هنا الحصاة جسم جاسئ 

أنتقلت كل الطاقة من يدك مباشرة للحصاة 

ما هى سرعة الحصاة = نفس سرعة يدك 

​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 نوفمبر 2011)

لنجرى الان نفس التجربة البسيطة ولكن بشكل اخر 

قم بأحضار قطعة من المطاط المرن بطول 20سم Wire of Rubber

قم بربط قطعة الحصاة بذلك الوير المرن من المطاط

الان أبدء بتحريك يدك لأعلى ولاحظ ما يحدث 

لن تتحرك الحصاة بنفس سرعة يدك بل ستتخلف قليلا لماذا ؟

تخلفت الحصاة قليلا لوجود المطاط 

جزء من طاقة يدك أنتقل للمطاط فى صورة تشكلات 

والجزء الاخر أنتقل للحصاة فى صورة طاقة حركة 

إذن لا يمكن القول أن كل الطاقة أنتقلت من يدك للحصاة 

بل جزء اخر أنتقل ألى المطاط وأدى لحدوث أستطالة به 


​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مثال اخر أكثر بساطة من المثال الأول

أحضر مسطرة ruler معدنية 

وأجعلها فى وضع رأسى 

أمسك المسطرة من أسفل 

ثم قم بتحريك يدك للأمام وللخلف بسرعات متفاوتة 

ماذا تلاحظ ؟؟

تتحرك المسطرة بكل أجزائها بنفس سرعة يدك تقريبا 

أى أن جميع الكتل التى تمثل المسطرة تحركت بنفس مقدار حركة يدك 

أى أن كل مقدار طاقة الحركة 

أنتقلت من يدك وتحولت لطاقة حركة على المسطرة 

لأن كل أجزاء المسطرة تتحرك بنفس سرعة يدك 


لنقوم الان بنفس التجربة بشكل اخر

أحضر مسطرة من النوع المرن جدا والتى يمكن ثنيها بسهولة 

قم بنفس التجربة السابقة 

ماذا ستلاحظ ؟؟

لن تجد جميع أجزاء المسطرة تتحرك سويا بل حدث 

بعض التشكلات بالمسطرة 

بالتالى لا نستطيع أن نقول أن كل طاقة الحركة 

قد أنتقلت من يدك لطاقة حركة للمسطرة 

لأن الأجزاء العلوية من المسطرة لا تتحرك بنفس سرعة يدك 

لأنها نتيجة للتشكلات قد تأخرت أو تقدمت قليلا عن يدك 

بالتالى 

نستطيع أن نقول 

أن المثال الأول 

الجسم جاسئ أذن كل الطاقة قد أنتقلت للجسم فى صورة طاقة حركة 

بينما كتلة المادة بقيت كما هى 

بينما فى الحالة الثانية 

الجسم المرن 

أنتقلت الطاقة جزء منها أنتقل للمادة أو الكتلة محدثا تشكلا بها 

والجزء الاخر أنتقل للمادة فى صورة طاقة حركة 
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو منكم أن يقوم كل واحد من المتابعين تلك الدراسة 

بتقديم أمثلة وشرح على هذا المفهوم 

الجساءة والمرونة ؟؟

أنتظر أجابتكم 

ولو هناك أى صعوبة فى الشرح أرجو منكم التوضيح 
​


----------



## max moment (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مثال : إذا قام أحد الأشخاص بدفعك إلى الأمام ستجد أن تلك الدفعة ( الطاقة) قد انتقلت إليك من خلال صورتين 
الأولى : جزء من الطاقة اكتسبها الجسم مع حدوث بعض التشكلات فى الجسم
الثانية : جزء من الطاقة انتفل لجسمك إلى صورة حركة بدليل اندفاعك إلى الأمام 
مثال : عند تعرض أسلاك الكهرباء إلى عاصفة هوائية سنجد نتيجة أنها مادة مرنة يحدث بها تشكلات ونجد انها تتحرك نتيجة قدر من الطاقة التى اكتسبتها​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 نوفمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> مثال : إذا قام أحد الأشخاص بدفعك إلى الأمام ستجد أن تلك الدفعة ( الطاقة) قد انتقلت إليك من خلال صورتين
> 
> الأولى : جزء من الطاقة اكتسبها الجسم مع حدوث بعض التشكلات فى الجسم
> الثانية : جزء من الطاقة انتفل لجسمك إلى صورة حركة بدليل اندفاعك إلى الأمام
> ...


 
مثال جيد 

وأشكرك على المتابعة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الجساءة والمرونة 

مرة أخرى نستمر بمناقشة ذلك المفهوم

لو أرتطمت يدك بحائط من الخرسانة 

أو لو أرتطمت يدك بقطعة من الأسفنج 

لماذا فى الحالة الأولى تشعر بألم 

بينما فى الحالة الثانية عكس ذلك 

ببساطة فى الحالة الأولى يدك تتحرك بسرعة ما ليكن 1سم /ث 

أرتطمت بالحائط فجأة تحولت سرعتها = صفر

إذن كل طاقة الحركة التى لليد تريد أن تتحول لشكل اخر

سترتد إليك مرة أخرى 

بينما فى حالة قطع الأسفنج تحولت طاقة الحركة من يدك 

إلى مجموعة من التشكلات أكتسبتها قطعة الأسفنج دون حدوث أى 

ضرر لليد

أذن الأجسام الجاسئة تكتسب أو تفقد الطاقة بطريقة أو بشكل واحد 

فلديك كتلة جاسئة تحركها ببساطة تتحول كل الطاقة التى تدفعها

لتلك الكتلة إلى طاقة حركة 

بينما لو أحضرت كتلة مرنة وبدأت تحركها لن تتجول كل الطاقة 

ألى طاقة حركة بل ستتشكل الكتلة أثناء الحركة 

والجزء المتبقى من الطاقة سيتحول لطاقة حركة 


بمعنى لو أضفنا طاقة حركة مقدارها 5 جول لكتلة جاسئة 

وتحركت تلك الكتلة 

فى تلك الحالة الطاقة التى أكتسبتها تلك الكتلة = 5 جول

وطاقة الحركة التى أكتسبتها تلك الكتلة = 5 جول

فلم تصرف تلك الكتلة الطاقة فى أى شكل اخر سوى الحركة 

بينما لو أحضرنا كتلة مرنة 

وأضفنا أليها قدرا من الطاقة = 5 جول 

وتحركت تلك الكتلة 

فى تلك الحالة 

لا يمكن ان نقول أن طاقة الحركة لتلك الكتلة = 5 جول

هذا خطأ 

لأنه أثناء الحركة حدث تشكلات لتلك الكتلة نتيجة للحركة 

إذن هذه الكتلة ستكتسب 5 جول 

ستقوم بتوزيعهم كالتالى

جزء من ال 5 جول يتحول لطاقة حركة 

وجزء من ال 5 جول يتحول لطاقة تقوم بتشكيل تلك الكتلة 

نسميه ب طاقة الأنفعال

الطاقة المكتسبة = طاقة حركة + طاقة أنفعال ( جسم مرن )

بينما الطاقة المكتسبة = طاقة حركة ( جسم جاسئ)

أن هذا تماما هو ما يحدث للأبنية والمنشاءات أثناء تعرضها للزلازل

الزلزال يقوم بتحريك البناء 

نتيجة لتلك الحركة يضيف الزلزال قدرا من الطاقة لكتل البناء

لو كان البناء جاسئ 

لتحولت جميع طاقة الزلزال إلى طاقة حركة على البناء

طاقة الزلزال التى يكتسبها البناء = طاقة حركة (بناء جاسئ)

بينما أذا كان البناء مرن 

فسيتحول جزء من طاقة الزلزال على البناء ألى 

مجموعة تشكلات تحدث بالبناء نسميها Strain Energy

+

طاقة حركة نتيجة لحركة كتل البناء بسبب حركة القشرة الأرضية ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 نوفمبر 2011)

وخير مثال على ذلك هى الأشجار التى سنتكلم عنها كثيرا بتلك الدراسة 

الأشجار أثناء هبوب العواصف تكتسب قدرا من الطاقة 


هذه الطاقة تكتسبها الشجرة فى صورة 

طاقة حركة = نتيجة لحركة الأغصان أثناء العاصفة 

+ 

طاقة أنفعال = نتيجة لثنى وتشكل تلك الأغصان 

أذن مقدار الطاقة التى أكتسبتها الشجرة من العاصفة 

= 

طاقة الحركة للأغصان + طاقة الأنفعال (التشكلات )التى حدثت للأغصان 


نفس الأمر هو ما يحدث تماما للمنشاءات 

الفارق الوحيد 

أن الأشجار ثابتة بينما تتولد عليها القوى بفعل الرياح 

بينما فى حالة الأبنية 

الأبنية تتحرك وتتولد عليها القوى بفعل القصور الذاتى للكتل​


----------



## منذر فرحات (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الحركة المستقيمة المتغيرة بانتظام:
تكتب معادلات الحركة المستقيمة المتغيرة بانتظام بالشكل:
التسارع : a = const
السرعة : v = a . t + v0
المسافة : s = a . t2 / 2 + v0 . t + s0

علاقة أساسية في الحركة المستقيمة المتغيرة بانتظام:

من معادلات الحركة يمكننا استنتاج
علاقة المسافة المقطوعة خلال فترة زمنية
بدلالة التسارع والسرعة في بداية ونهاية المسافة:

ds=( v2 - v02 ) / 2 / a


----------



## منذر فرحات (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الطاقة الحركية:

بفرض كتلة ( جزيئة ) مقدارها m نؤثر عليها بقوة F تتحرك هذه الكتلة بحركة مستقيمة متغيرة بانتظام بتسارع مقداره a .

لدينا:
ds= v2 - v02 / 2 / a 

بضرب طرفي هذه العلاقة بـ m.a نكتب:
m . a . ds = m . ( v2 - v02 ) / 2

وبالتالي:
m . v02 / 2 + m . a . ds = m . v2 / 2
m . v02 / 2 + F . ds = m . v2 / 2

أو:
T0 + WF = T

حيث:
F = m .a : القوة الخارجية المؤثرة على الكتلة
WF = F . ds : عمل القوة الخارجية 
T = m . v2 / 2 : الطاقة الحركية

أي الطاقة الحركية في بداية المسافة مضافاً إليها عمل القوة الخارجية F التي قطعت مسافة قدرها ds لم يضع منه أي شيء وإنما يساوي الطاقة الحركية في نهاية المسافة ( قانون انحفاظ الطاقة ).


----------



## منذر فرحات (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الطاقة الكامنة:

عندما تتحرك الكتلة m تحت تأثير الجاذبية الأرضية
مثلاً عندما تسقط على الأرض تحت تأثير وزنها الذاتي W = m . g 
من الموضع A إلى الموضع B بسرعة ابتدائية VA وتصل إليها بسرعة VB .

لدينا قانون انحفاظ الطاقة:
m . v02 / 2 + F . ds = m . v2 / 2

بتبديل:
F = W
a = g
v0 = vA, v = vB
ds = hA - hb

نكتب:
m . vA2 / 2 + W . ( hA - hb ) = m . vB2 / 2
أو:
m . vA2 / 2 + W . hA = m . vB2 / 2 + W . hb

أو:
TA + UA = TB + UB

حيث:
T = m . v2 / 2 : الطاقة الحركية
U = W . h = m . g .h : الطاقة الكامنة

أي الطاقة الحركية في بداية المسافة مضافاً إليها الطاقة الكامنة لم يضع منه أي شيء وإنما يساوي الطاقة الحركية مضافاً إليها الطاقة الكامنة في نهاية المسافة ( قانون انحفاظ الطاقة ).


----------



## منذر فرحات (22 نوفمبر 2011)

واحدة القوة والعمل والطاقة:

واحدة القوة هي النيوتن N 
واستخدم في برنامج البحر الهندسي الواحدات:
daN = 10 N ديكا نيوتن
tf = 10000 N = 10 KN طن قوة
10 و 10000 بدون أي تقريب للأرقام.

وهناك واحدات أخرى يستخدمها بعض المهندسين مثل: 
kg = 9.81 N == daN
t = 1000 kg = 9810 N == tf
حيث 9.81 أو 9.8 ... عائد إلى تسارع الجاذبية الأرضية.

واحدة الطاقة هي واحدة القوة مضروبة بواحدة الطول أي N.m أو joul


----------



## منذر فرحات (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مثال على مبدأ حفظ الطاقة:

كرة وزنها W
إذا استقرت هذه الكرة على نابض مهمل الوزن صلابته K
ولدت فيه انضغاطاً ساكناً مقداره d = 0.01 m
المطلوب:
ما هو مقدار الانضغاط في النابض d إذا سقطت عليه من ارتفاع h = 1 m ?

الحل:

نحسب أولاً صلابة النابض:
W = k.d
k = W / d = W / 0.01 = 100 W

الكرة تتحرك تحت تأثير الجاذبية الأرضية
نطبق مبدأ حفظ الطاقة:
الطاقة الحركية مضافاً إليها الطاقة الكامنة في البداية قبل أن تسقط الكرة
تساوي
الطاقة الحركية مضافاً إليها الطاقة الكامنة في النهاية
مضافاً إليها الطاقة المختزنة في النابض.

T1 + U1 = T2 + U2 + 1/2 k.d2

T1 =0
T2 =0 , U2 = 0

W.(h+d)=1/2 .k.d2
W.(1+d)=1/2.(100 W).d2

وهي معادلة من الدرجة الثانية بالنسبة لـ d
بحلها نحصل على:
d=15.18 cm


----------



## سامو جاك (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا*

اشكرك مهندس ميشيل وياريت تتابع وربنا يعوضك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 نوفمبر 2011)

تابع ..الجساءة والمرونة

إذن لو أحضرنا كتلة مصمتة جاسئة 

أثرنا عليها بقوة ما لنقول ق1

ولا يوجد أى قوى أخرى تؤثر على تلك الكتلة 

سنكتب قانون نيوتن الثانى ونقول

أن محصلة القوى = الكتلة * العجلة 

أى أن 

ق1 = ك * ع

ق1 =القوة التى تؤثر على الكتلة 

ك = الكتلة 

ع = العجلة acceleration

جميع النقاط الواقعة على تلك الكتلة تتحرك نفس المسافة 

وبالتالى جميع النقاط أكتسبت نفس السرعة 

وبالتالى جميع النقاط أكتسبت نفس مقادير الطاقة 


سنقوم الان بأستبدال الكتلة الجاسئة بكتلة مرنة

سنحضر أسبرنج كتلة ك

ونبدء من الطرف الأمامى لذلك النابض Spring بدفعه للأمام بقوة 

لتكن ق1

ماذا نلاحظ 

بداية سأكتب القانون الثانى لنيوتن 

القوة ق1 = كتلة النابض * العجلة 

أثناء التأثير على هذا النابض سنلاحظ

أن كل النقاط الواقعة على ذلك النابض لا تتحرك بنفس السرعة 

مقدمة النابض بدأت بالحركة ثم بعد ذلك حدث قدر ضئيل من الأستطالة للنابض

ثم تحركت اخر نقطة بالنابض

أى أن جميع الكتل على ذلك النابض لم تتحرك بنفس السرعة 

بالتالى جميع النقاط على ذلك النابض لم تكتسب نفس القدر من الطاقة 

وبالتالى لا يمكن أن نقول 

أن القوة = كتلة النابض * عجلة النابض

لأنه ببساطة كل نقطة على النابض لها سرعة تختلف عن النقطة التالية 

وبالتالى كل نقطة لها عجلة تختلف عن عجلة النقطة التالية وهكذا

أذن لا يمكننا أن نقول ببساطة القوة = الكتلة * السرعة 


هنا أختلفت المسألة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 نوفمبر 2011)

النقطة الثانية هى أنه ببساطة 

أثناء دفعك لذلك النابض بقوة ق1 

لم تتحول كل الطاقة لطاقة حركة مثل حالة الكتلة الجاسئة 

بل قدرا من تلك الطاقة تم تخزينه بداخل النابض نفسه وهو تشكل النابض

أى أنك فى الوقت الذى تحاول فيه تحريك النابض

يتحول جزء من الطاقة التى تحولها من يدك لذلك النابض 

إلى طاقة أنفعال يختزلها النابض والتى بها يتم حدوث تشكلات بالنابض

وهى التى نسميها بال Strain Energy 

الجزء المتبقى من الطاقة سيتحول إلى طاقة حركة 


ببساطة سأضرب لكم مثلا بسيطا 

قمت بالتأثير على نابض بقوة 5 نيوتن تحرك مسافة 1 متر

كتلة النابض 1 جم 

أستطال النابض 2 سم 

ببساطة يمكن ان نقول 

الطاقة التى أنت فقدتها وأكتسبها النابض

= 

القوة * المسافة 

= 5 * 1 = 5 

الطاقة التى أختزلها النابض نتيجة التشكل ( الأستطالة ) = 3 مثلا

إذن القدر المتبقى من الطاقة = 5 -3 = 2 قد تحول لطاقة حركة على كتل النابض


بينما لو أنت بذلت نفس القوة على كتلة جاسئة 

فى تلك الحالة سنقول

طاقة الأنفعال = صفر

وبالتالى كل الطاقة قد تحولت لطاقة حركة 

أذن يمكن أن نقول

القوة = الكتلة * المسافة 

وغيره من قوانين حركة الأجسام الجاسئة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الان سيأتى أحدكم ويسألنى سؤالا 

لماذا كل هذا الشرح 

ومع علاقة ذلك بديناميكا المنشاءات وبالزلازل 

أن كل هذه المقدمة الطويلة والتى أعتقد أنكم سئمتم منها

هى لتوضيح المعنى الفيزيائى والنموذج الرياضى 

الذى سنستخدمه فى تمثيل المنشاءات 


بما أنه ليس لدينا سبيل اخر سوى قوانين نيوتن لتمثيل الحركة 

وبما أن الكتل مرنة وليست جاسئة 

أو أن أردنا الدقة نقول أن المادة بصفة عامة مرنة 

ولا يوجد مادة جاسئة 

سنقوم بعمل نموذج رياضى 

يجمع ما بين جساءة الكتلة والتى منها نستطيع أن نستخدم 

قوانين نيوتن التى تطبق على الأجسام الجاسئة

وبين مرونة الكتلة والتى سنعبر عنها بنابض 

يمثل الطاقة التى تستطيع أن تختزلها المادة أو الكتلة 

أثناء التأثير عليها بقوة مختلفة 


أى أننا الان أذا أردنا أن نعبر عن كتلة مرنة سنقوم برسم كتلة جاسئة متصلة بنابض


أى أن 

كتلة مرنة = كتلة جاسئة + نابض مهمل الوزن Spring

الكتلة الجاسئة + النابض يعبران عن كتلة مرنة

وهما فى الواقع شئ واحد

لكن فقط هذا النموذج الرياضى يستخدم فقط

حتى نحدد مقدار الطاقة التى تختزلها المادة نتيجة لتشكلها

والكتلة تستخدم لحساب مقدار الطاقة التى تكتسبها الماده أثناء الحركة 

وبالمثل نستخدم نفس النموذج لدراسة الطاقة التى تفقدها المادة 

أى سواء فقد أو أكتساب للطاقة نستخدم نفس النموذج
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ما بين الأهتزاز والديناميكا وديناميكا الانشاءات 

وعلم تحليل المنشاءات Strucutres

أين نحن


فى الواقع تبدء بقراءة معظم كتب الزلازل وديناميكا الأنشاءات

وأذ مئات المعادلات الرياضية على أعلى مستوى 

من الدقة والتعقيد 

ولا تعرف إين موضوع هذه المعادلات من العلوم التى درسناها 

تبدء برسم كتلة بها نابض ثم مجموعة كتلة 

وتقرأ كثيرا وتشعر أن نقطة البداية الصحيحة 

مفقودة ؟؟

هل تتفقون معى فى ذلك ؟؟

....​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 نوفمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> ما بين الأهتزاز والديناميكا وديناميكا الانشاءات ​
> وعلم تحليل المنشاءات Strucutres​
> أين نحن​
> 
> ...


 

إذن من خلال المقدمة السابقة نستطيع أن نقول 

علم الميكانيكا = قائم على دراسة حركة الأجسام الجاسئة 

Mechanics =To Study Rigid Bodies

والجسم الجاسئ هو الجسم الذى لا تتشكل كتلته أثناء الحركة


علم تحليل الأنشاءات = قائم على دراسة المنشاءات المرنة أثناء السكون 

أى الحركة = صفر 

Strucutral Analysis = To Study flexible bodies without motion


تبقى لنا علم ديناميكا الأنشاءات 

Dynamics of Strucutres


وهو أيضا أمتداد لعلم 

Theory of Vibrations
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 نوفمبر 2011)

أنتبهوا معى لهذا المثال 

لدينا كمرة حرة من أحد طرفيها

ومثبتة بوثاقة كاملة من الطرف الاخر

تم التأثير عليها بحمل رأسى ما وليكن 1 طن عند طرفها الحر

حدث هبوط لهذه الكمرة عند طرفها الحر بقيمة 10 سم

كيف نفسر اليه الحركة لهذه الكمرة وكيف أنتقلت الطاقة من الحمل للكمرة ؟؟

أنتظر أجاباتكم وتعليقاتكم 
​


----------



## ابورنيم (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بسبب ضغط الوزن الناتج من تأثير الجاذبية


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 نوفمبر 2011)

هل ستكون الية الحركة نتيجة درجة الحرية عند الطرف الحر فى الاتجاه الرأسى لأسفل فستكون هناك ازاحة مقدارها القوة مقسومة على مصفوفة الجساءة للكمرة .... ام ان الكلام غير صحيح .. سنتابع بالتاكيد


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الحمل انتقل على هيئة ازاحة راسية لأسفل مؤثرة فى النقطة الحرة للكمرة


----------



## max moment (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بما أننا اعتبرنا أن كل المواد بصفة عامة تعتبر مرنة 
 وبما أننا أثرنا على الكمرة بحمل رأسى ( أى قوة ) 
إذن لابد أن يحدث بالكمرة ترخيم 
وبما أن الكمرة مثبتة بوثاقة كاملة من الطرف الاخر ( أى تعتبر هذه النقطة جاسئة )
إذن لابد أن يحدث بها أقصى هبوط عند الطرف الحر ( = 10سم)​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكرك زملائى الأفاضل

م أبو رنيم 

م أحمد سكولز 

م max moment

على التعليق والمشاركة 

تعليقات سليمة وصحيحة ورائعة 

ولكن 

لنفكر فى تلك المسألة بشكل اخر

عند اللحظة الزمنية = صفر بدأنا نؤثر بالحمل

عند اللحظة الزمنية ولنقل = 2 ثانية

تشكلت الكمرة تحت تأثير الحمل بمقدار مثلا 10 سم

حينما نقول أن الكمرة تشكلت أى تحركت 

وحينما نقول أن الكمرة تحركت أى سرعتها أصبحت لا تساوى صفر

وحينما تصبح الكتلة سرعتها لا تساوى صفر

بالتالى فهى أكتسبت مقدار من طاقة الحركة 

لو أحضرنا مسطرة مرنة 

وثبتناها من أحد طرفيها ومن الطرف الحر بدأنا بوضع كتلة ما عليها

هذه الكتلة ستؤثر على طرف المسطرة بقوة وزنها

وحينما ستبدء المسطرة فى التشكل 

ستبدء معها الكتلة فى الحركة 

وحينما تبدء الكتلة فى الحركة تكتسب الكتلة مقدارا من طاقة الحركة 

بينما تكتسب المسطرة (ruler) مقدار من طاقة الأنفعال

​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 نوفمبر 2011)

أن هذا سيجعلنا نعيد كتابة قانون نيوتن 

بشكل اخر 


شكل يجمع الكتلة المرنة وليست الجاسئة 


سنمثل مرونة الكمرة هنا بنابض

وسنمثل كتلة الكمرة بكتلة مصمتة نضعها بطرف النابض (Spring)

ونقوم بالتأثير عليها بحمل رأسى وليكن P

حينما نبدء التأثير على تلك الكتلة بالقوة P ستبدء بالحركة مسافة أكس مثلا

فى زمن قدره تى t

بداية الحركة كانت الكتلة ساكنة أى سرعتها = صفر

وبعد الزمن تى t تشكلت بالقيمة أكس أو قطعت مسافة مقدارها أكس

بالتالى سرعتها عند هذه اللحظة = أكس / تى

بما أن الكتلة تحركت مسافة أكس 

أذن النابض تولدت فيه قوة شد = أكس * جساءة النابض (K)

وبالتالى نستطيع أن نكتب قانون نيوتن للحركة كالتالى

محصلة القوى = الكتلة * العجلة 

القوى التى تؤثر على الكتلة هى القوة P بالأضافة إلى قوة الشد فى النابض

قوة الشد فى النابض = K*X

العجلة = 'x' 

وبالتالى يمكن أن نقول أن 

M* Acceleration + K*X = P


*الحالة الخاصة : عندما يكون مقدار التسارع ثابت = صفر*

*فى تلك الحالة نجد أن *

*القوة = الجساءة * المسافة *

*P= K*X*

*أى مقدار التشكل الحادث = القوة مقسوما على كى*

*وهذا هو ببساطة علم الأستراكشر Strucutra; Analysis*

*وهو حالة خاصة من ديناميكا الأنشاءات *

*بينما حينما لا نهمل مقدار التغير فى السرعة *

*فى تلك الحالة لا يمكن أن تكون القوة = الجساءة * المسافة *

*بمعنى اخر هذا التعبير يعبر فقط عن طاقة الأنفعال*

*فحينما نهمل طاقة الحركة ونفترض أن كل الطاقة قد تحولت لطاقة أنفعال ( وهذا مستحيل ) *

*حينئذ فقط يمكن ان نقول أن *

*القوة = الجساءة * أكس*

*بينما فى الواقع حينما نؤثر على أى جسم بقوة *

*يتعرض هذا الجسم لعدد معين من دورات الأهتزاز *

*إلى أن يصل للحالة التى يصبح فيها*

*القوة = الجساءة * أكس *

*وهى تعتمد على طريقة تأثير الحمل*

*والمدة الزمنية التى يؤثر بها *

*وخصائص المادة التى تستقبل ذلك الحمل *

*إذن لو عدنا لمثال الكمرة مرة أخرى يمكن أن نقول أن *

*الطاقة التى أضفناها لتلك الكمرة = المسافة التى تحركها الحمل * قيمة الحمل*

*Energy = Load * 10 cm = 1000 Joul Say*

*لنفرض مثلا أن قيمة تلك الطاقة = 1000 جول مثلا*

*أذن تلك الطاقة سيتحول جزء منها لطاقة أنفعال على الكمرة *

*والمتبقى منها سيتحول لطاقة حركة *

*Energy absorbed By Beam = Strain Energy on beam + Kinetic Energy on Beam*
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 نوفمبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> الاستاذ ميشيل​
> 
> اسلوب جيد​
> 
> نحن متابعون لك ​


 


يشرفنا حضورك معنا أستاذنا القدير م شعاع

كما أشكر الزميل الفاضل Adelqudwa للمتابعة


أذن كل هذه المناقشات السابقة قد وضحت مرونة المادة 

Flexible Material

فنحن فى الوقت الذى نضيف إلى المادة أى مقادير من الطاقة

فى صورة قوى يتحول قدرا من هذه الطاقة إلى 

طاقة حركة

والجزء الاخر ألى طاقة أنفعال


علم تحليل الأنشاءات أعتبر طاقة الحركة = صفر 

وبالتالى حينما تؤثر على كمرة بحمل

ببساطة تتبع قانون هوك ونقوم بحساب التشكلات المختلفة

ومن خلال تلك القاعدة البسيطة تم بناء كل علم تحليل المنشاءات


بينما حينما أهملنا طاقة الأنفعال وقلنا

أن طاقة الأنفعال =صفر والكتل جاسئة 

فى تلك الحالة تم بناء علم الميكانيك 

وهو العلم القائم على قوانين نيوتن المعروفة


وحينما نجمع كل من طاقة الحركة + طاقة الأنفعال

ظهر لنا علم ديناميكا الأنشاءات 

وهو أمتداد لعلم نظرية الأهتزاز theory of vibrations


أذن علم الأنشاءات هو حالة خاصة من علم ديناميكا الأنشاءات

حينما تكون الحركة = صفر

بالتالى طاقة الحركة = صفر

بالتالى كل القوى التى تؤثر على الجسم 

ستكسب الجسم فقط قدرا من طاقة الأنفعال

ونحل أى منشأ بالطرق المعروفة لدينا 

ولكننا كما أشرت سابقا قد أغفلنا أمرا هاما 

أنه حتى أثناء التأثير على المنشاءات بقوى ولنقل مجازا قوى أستاتيكية 

يتعرض المنشأ لقدرا من الأهتزاز يتفاوت تأثيره ومقداره 

بالدرجة التى نقول أنه يمكن أهمال هذا التأثير

أو لا 

ولكن حينما نؤثر على أى عنصر بأى قوة لابد وأن يتعرض لقدرا من الأهتزاز وقد برهنا ذلك بالمشاركة السابقة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 نوفمبر 2011)

خصائص طاقة الأنفعال للمادة 

Properties of Strain Energy

إذا أحضرنا نابض وقمنا بشد هذا النابض مسافة ما وليكن 1 سم

ثم تركنا هذا النابض حر الحركة 


سيبدء هذا النابض بالحركة عدة مرات إلى أن يعود لحالة السكون مرة أخرى

لنفكر فى هذه المسألة قليلا

قمت بشد النابض مسافة ما أى يدك قامت بتحريك النابض بقوة مسافة 1 سم

أى أن مقدار الطاقة التى فقدتها يدك = القوة * 1 سم

وبالتالى ومن مبدء بقاء الطاقة 

أنتقلت هذه الطاقة من يدك إلى النابض فى صورة طاقة أنفعال

قيمة هذه الطاقة = القوة * 1 سم 

لقد شحنت هذا النابض - إن جاز التعبير - بمقدار من الطاقة 

وحينما تركت يدك النابض سيبحث هذا النابض عن مسار أو عدة مسارات 

لنقل أو للأحتفاظ بهذه الطاقة 

سيقوم النابض بتحويل طاقة الانفعال إلى طاقة حركة وسيبدء فى الحركة 

إلى ان يصل لأقصى سرعة له ثم يبدء بالأنضغاط مرة أخرى 

فنجد أن الطاقة تحولت من طاقة أنفعال إلى حركة إلى طاقة أنفعال مرة أخرى

ثم يعاود الحركة بعكس الأتجاه فتتحول الطاقة مرة أخرى بنفس الطريقة

حركة - أنفعال وسكون - ثم حركة وهكذا

إلى أن يصل للسكون

فى الواقع فى كل مرة تحرك فيها النابض كان يخسر قدرا من الطاقة 

بفعل أحتكاك أجزاء المادة من الداخل مما يولد قدرا من الحرارة 

وبالتالى أستطاع هذا النابض من خلال عدد محدد من الأهتزازات 

أن يفقد رويدا رويدا هذا القدر من الطاقة فى صورة طاقة حرارية 


أن فقد الطاقة من خلال أحتكاك عناصر المادة نتيجة للضغط والاستطالة 

هو ما نسميه بالتخامد Damping Energy 

وأحتفاظ النابض بطاقة الأنفعال وقدرته على أستراجع تلك الطاقة

تعنى أن هذا النابض مرن 

وكلمة مرن = قدرة المادة على الأحتفاظ بطاقة الأنفعال واسترجعاها كما هى

دون نقص أو زيادة ​


----------



## max moment (27 نوفمبر 2011)

كم أنت رااااااااااااائع​


----------



## max moment (27 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤال هل نستطيع أن نفهم من ذلك أن Damping Energy تعتبر خاصة بالمواد المرنة فقط ؟​ 


​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 نوفمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> سؤال هل نستطيع أن نفهم من ذلك أن Damping Energy تعتبر خاصة بالمواد المرنة فقط ؟​


 
أشكرك على تعليقاتك البناءة والمشجعة 


وللأجابة على سؤالك 

حينما نؤثر على أى مادة بقوة ما 

ويحدث تشكلات بتلك المادة 

يحدث ما يمكن أن نسميه أحتكاك داخلى لجزيئات تلك المادة 

ونتيجة لذلك تجد أن معظم التجارب التى أجريت على قضبان التسليح

كانت مصحوبة بأرتفاع فى درجة الحرارة بعد حدوث الأنهيار 

ولذلك تجد أن التخامد Damping force فى علم ديناميكا الأنشاءات

Damping Force = Coefficient x Speed 

يساوى ثابت ما * سرعة المادة أو الكتلة 

وبالتالى أذا مثلنا أى كتلة مرنة بنابض

حينما نؤثر على هذا النابض بقوة ما

أثناء أستطالة ذلك النابض يحدث فقد بالطاقة

لأن أى حركة ( تشكل) يحدث للمادة 

لابد أن يحدث معه Internal friction between Particles

أذن أى مادة نحدث بها (بضم النون) تشكل 

تفقد هذه المادة قدرا من الطاقة المضافة إليها 

فى صورة طاقة حرارية 

أستعضنا على ذلك بالعلاقة 

قوة التخامد = ثابت * سرعة تلك الكتلة التى يحدث بها تشكل
​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

كالعاده مهندس ميشيل انت رائع
شكرا لك..متابعون


----------



## usama_usama2003 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

كالعاده مهندس ميشيل انت رائع
شكرا لك..متابعون


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 نوفمبر 2011)

نعود مرة أخرى إلى قانون نيوتن الثانى وعلاقته بديناميكا الأنشاءات 

ببساطة قانون نيوتن هو أحد الأشكال التى فسرت لنا مفهوم الطاقة 

سأضرب لكم مثلا بسيطا 

حينما نؤثر على كتلة على سطح أملس بقوة

نقول 

القوة = الكتلة * العجلة 

أن تلك العلاقة تعنى ببساطة 

أن مقدارا من الطاقة يضاف إلى ذلك النظام (الكتلة ) فلا يوجد أى مصادر أخرى

تنتقل بها تلك الطاقة فتتحول إلى طاقة حركة 

أى أضفنا مقدار ما من الطاقة = القوة 

فتحولت تلك الطاقة إلى = طاقة حركة ( كتلة * عجلة )

سنقول الان ماذا لو هناك أحتكاك على السطح 

سنكتب قانون نيوتن الثانى بتلك الطريقة 

القوة - قوة الأحتكاك = الكتلة * العجلة 

لنفسر هذه العلاقة من مفهوم الطاقة 

لقد أضفت إلى النظام مقدارا من الطاقة = القوة 

ولكن خسر هذا النظام مقدار من الطاقة = قوة الأحتكاك

المقدار المتبقى من تلك الطاقة ( القوة - قوة الأحتكاك ) = يتحول لطاقة حركة

من هنا نستطيع أن نقول 

لو أضفنا مقدارا من الطاقة ليكن 10 جول

إلى كتلة لتكن 1 كجم 

ستتحرك الكتلة على سطح أملس بسرعة أكبر من لو كان السطح خشن 

لماذا ؟؟

لأن السطح الأملس تتحول فيه كل الطاقة إلى طاقة حركة 

بينما السطح الخشن يفقد النظام جزء من الطاقة فى صورة أحتكاك 

والجزء المتبقى يتحول لطاقة حركة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 نوفمبر 2011)

نقوم الان بربط المثال السابق مع تأثير الزلازل على المنشاءات

بنفس الفكرة السابقة نقول


حينما يؤثر الزلزال على أى منشأ سيكتسب المنشأ مقدارا من الطاقة 

هذا المقدار سيعتمد على كتلة المنشأ 


أذن لنقل أنه حدث زلزال بمكان ما أضاف قدرا من الطاقة لبناء ما ليكن 10 جول

سيكتسب ذلك البناء تلك الطاقة فى صورة

طاقة حركة + طاقة أنفعال

أذن يمكن أن نكتب تلك العلاقة بالشكل التالى 

نقوم بتمثيل البناء بكتلة = M

نقوم بتمثيل طاقة الأنفعال للبناء = نابض له جساءة = K

قوة الزلزال = F

Earthquake Force - Spring Force = Mass x acceleration

بمعنى اخر 

قوة الزلزال = كتلة البناء * العجلة التى تتحرك بها تلك الكتلة + قوة النابض


أى قوة الزلزال = قوة القصور الذاتى للكتلة + القوة المتولدة بالنابض


قلنا أن القوة هى أحد أشكال تمثيل الطاقة 

ببساطة تلك المعادلة تخبرنا بأن 

هناك مقدارا من الطاقة ستضاف إلى النظام ( البناء )

مصدر تلك الطاقة ( الزلزال)

سيكتسب النظام تلك الطاقة ويقوم بتحويلها إلى

طاقة حركة ( قوة القصور الذاتى ) 

+ 

طاقة أنفعال ( القوة بالنابض )

ومن مبدء بقاء الطاقة 

نقول

أن 

طاقة الزلزال = طاقة الحركة للكتلة + طاقة الأنفعال بالنابض

F_Earthquake = F_Spring + F_Inertia Force​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 نوفمبر 2011)

تجربة عملية 

أحضر قطعة من المطاط بطول 10 سم

فى أحد طرفى المطاط أربط كتلة ما ليكن 100 جم

من الطرف الحرلقطعة المطاط أبدء بالحركة 

ماذا ستلاحظ ؟؟

ستلاحظ أن يدك قد تحركت أولا وتأخذ معها الطرف الحر لقطعة المطاط

ثم بعد ذلك يبدء المطاط فى سحب الكتلة 

أى أن سرعة يدك من عند الطرف الحر للمطاط أصبحت أسرع قليلا

من الطرف المربوط مع الكتلة 

وبالتالى سرعة الكتلة قد تخلفت قليلا عن سرعة يدك 

سوف نفسر ذلك الأمر بأكثر من طريقة 

الطريقة الأولى لنقل أنه بعد 3 ثوانى كانت سرعة يدك 2 سم /ث

بينما سرعة الكتلة = 1 سم/ث 

وبالتال نتيجة لذلك أكتسبت الكتلة مقدارا من طاقة الحركة أقل من المقدار

الذى أكتسبته فيما لو تحركت بنفس سرعة يدك 

ولكن نتيجة لتخلف الكتلة عن يدك حدث أستطالة بقطعة المطاط 

أذن تلك الأستطالة بالمطاط هى التى تعنى أن قدرا من الطاقة 

قد تحول من يدك إلى قطعة المطاط بينما الجزء المتبقى من طاقة يدك 

قد تحول إلى طاقة حركة على الكتلة 

الان لنقم بنفس التجربة ولكن نستبدل قطعة المطاط بخيط مهمل الوزن

حينما تتحرك يدك بسرعة 2 سم/ث سيتحرك الخيط بنفس السرعة 

وبالتالى ستتحرك الكتلة بنفس السرعة 

وبالتالى كل الطاقة قد تحولت من يدك إلى الكتلة فى صورة طاقة حركة


إذن لنعكس تلك التجربة على المنشاءات 

فبما أن المفاهيم واحدة لا تتغير فما ينطبق على تلك التجربة 

ينطبق أيضا على البناء

حينما نقوم ببناء جاسئ 

تتحول كل طاقة الزلزال على ذلك البناء ألى طاقة حركة 

Earthquake Energy = Kinetic Energy of Mass Of Building

بينما حينما يكون هذا البناء مرن Flexible

تتحول كل طاقة الزلزال إلى 

طاقة مختزلة بداخل البناء (طاقة أنفعال) 

والجزء المتبقى يتحول لطاقة حركة 

Earthquake Energy = Kinetic Energy + Strain Energy (Flexible Buiding

إذن كقاعدة عامة وأساسية فى دراسة الزلزال

لو كان البناء جاسئ تعنى طاقة الأنفعال = صفر

وبالتالى كل طاقة الزلزال تتحول لطاقة حركة 

لو كان البناء مرن جدا جدا جدا 

فى تلك الحالة طاقة الحركة = صفر

وفى تلك الحالة تصبح 

طاقة الزلزال = طاقة الأنفعال

لو كان البناء يجمع بين الجساءة والمرونة

فى تلك الحالة 

طاقة الزلزال = طاقة حركة + طاقة أنفعال

تذكروا جيدا تلك القاعدة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بالمثال السابق أهملنا أمرا هاما وهو

الأحتكاك فى تجربة الكتلة والمطاط

والتخامد Damping فى حالة البناء

ذلك فقط من أجل التبسيط نحن لا نتعرض لمشكلة التخامد 

ولكن نناقشها لاحقا بإذن الله بعد أن نوضح المفاهيم الأساسية لمسألة الزلازل​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 نوفمبر 2011)

الان نريد أن نناقش أحد الرموز الرياضية الهامة المستخدمة 

بعلم ديناميكا الأنشاءات 

وهى الرمز أوميجا أو التردد أو ال Time Period

لنحاول أن نفهم هذا الرمز ومعناه الفيزيائى مع التوضيح بأكبر قدر من التبسيط

أى مرجع لديناميكا الأنشاءات يقوم بحل المسألة الأساسية البسيطة 

بعلم ديناميكا المنشاءات 

وهى عباره عن نابض مرن جسائته كى K

مثبت بأحد طرفيه كتلة أم M

فنقوم بحل تلك المسألة بكتابه قانون نيوتن الثانى للحركة 

ونقول 

محصلة القوى = الكتلة * العجلة 

القوى التى تؤثر على الكتلة هى قوة الشد أو الضغط بالنابض = K*x

والعجلة = أكس دبل دوت X double dot

ومنها نحصل على الحل التالى

أوميجا = الجذر التربيعى للجساءة K / الكتلة 

Omega = sqr root of K/m

فنتسأل ماذا تعنى تلك الأوميجا ؟؟

البعض يقول لك هى مقدار لا يعتمد على الطاقة

والبعض الاخر يقول هى خاصيه من خصائص المادة 

كلها أجابات سليمة لكننا نشعر أن المعنى الفيزيائى لذلك الرمز يحتاج لمزيد من التوضيح


لندقق جيدا مرة أخرى فى تلك الأوميجا 

أنها ببساطة ناتج قسمة مرونة المادة ممثلة فى k

مقسومة على جساءة المادة ممثلة فى الكتلة أم M

أى أننا ببساطة نقول تلك المادة 

ما هو مقدار المرونة لها ( جساءة النابض)

وما هو مقدار الجساءة لها ( كتلة المادة )

بحيث حينما أضيف لتلك المادة أى قدرا من الطاقة بأى قيمة 

ما هى النسبة التى سيتم بها توزيع تلك المقادير من الطاقة 


بالتالى لا نحتاج أن نعرف مقدار الطاقة 

بل نحتاج أن نعرف نسبة توزيع الطاقة 

إذن حينما نقول لدينا مادة مرنة جسائتها كذا مثلا

وكتلتها كذا مثلا

تم تثبيت تلك المادة فوق شاحنة على سبيل المثال

حينما تحركت تلك الشاحنة بعدة سرعات مختلفة 

فى كل مرة أضافت الشاحنة عدة مقادير من الطاقة 

وفى كل مرة يتم توزيع تلك المقادير بنسب متساوية = أوميجا

بمعنى 

فى المرة الأولى أكتسبت المادة 100 جول

تحول 30 جول إلى طاقة حركة وال 70 جول إلى طاقة أنفعال

مرة أخرى تم أضافة 1000 جول

سيتحول 300 جول إلى طاقة حركة والباقى إلى طاقة أنفعال

المهم أنه فى كل مرة سوف يتم توزيع الطاقة بشكل يعتمد على تلك النسبة

وأعنى أوميجا


لا أعتبر ما قلته لكم صحيح تماما 

فهناك أمر اخر يجب أن يتم توضيحه حتى نصل لفهم سليم 

للمعنى الفيزيائى للأوميجا
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 نوفمبر 2011)

قبل أن نستمر بالشرح والمتابعة 

سوف أنتظر أسئلتكم بخصوص الأجزاء السابقة التى شرحناها

وأى نقاط غير واضحة لديكم سواء بديناميكا الأنشاءات 

أو بالمفاهيم التى أشرنا إليها 

وألتمس منكم أن لا يجد أى منكم أى حرج فى أن يفكر

ويسأل حتى لو كان سؤالا بسيطا 

وأتمنى أن يكون أسلوب الشرح بسيط 

وأنصح من يتابع معنا تلك الدراسة 

أن يعاود القراءة بأى مرجع بديناميكا الأنشاءات 

وأن كان هناك أى لبس أو غموض فسنحاول أن نلقى الضوء على ذلك 

إلى أن نصل إلى فهم وتصور أفضل لذلك العلم الهام

أنتظر أسئلتكم وتعليقاتكم وبعد ذلك 

سنستمر بتلك الدراسة بإذن الله

تحياتى لكم جميعا
​


----------



## HISHAM" (30 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ...............

أخي ميخائيل أستمتع دائما ببساطة الشرح ...والأسلوب الذي تتبعه في الإيضاح ....ولي عندك رجاء, كما تعلم الطاقة الكامنة نوعين (طاقة كامنة مرونية) و (طاقة كامنة ثقالية) أرجو منك أن تشرح الفرق بين النوعين والعلاقة الرياضية المعبرة عن كل نوع ....لأنني في الحقيقة عندي التباس في هذه النقطة ....ولك تحياتي وشكري...


----------



## زينوسوفت (1 ديسمبر 2011)

أسلوب شيق و بسيط جزاك الله خيرا .... اكتشفت الموضوع بالأمس قرأت 7 صفحات 
و الحمد لله الان أنضم إليكم من الان و صاعدا ....

بخصوص الموضوع درسنا ديناميك المنشآت السنة الماضية و خرجت بنقطة 7.6/20 و كانت أضعف نقطة
في مشواري في الهندسة المدنية بعد Elasticity حيث حصلت على 5 ههههه

المهم أردت ان اقول انه خرجت من المادة مع كثير من الالتباسات على أمل أن أعوضها معكم و أجرك
على الله ....

الالتباس الأول هو حيث توقفت يعني بخصوص الأوميجا و دورها او بالأحرى مذا تمثل يعني حسب ما \فهمت منك فهي تمثل توزيع الطاقة بين طاقة انفعال و طاقة حركة ؟


----------



## المهندس النحيف (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك اخ ميشيل على هذا الاسلوب الاستثنائي الذي تشتهر به هنالك نقطه واحده لم تذكرها هي ان طاقة الانفعال تبدأ من الصفر وترتفع بشكل خطي الى ان تصل الى حد المرونه ثم عند زياده الحمل عن هذا يصبح التغيير غير خطي اعتمادا على نوع الماده اذن فالماده المرنه تكتسب طاقة الانفعال بشكل تدريجي لان الحمل يوضع بشكل تدريجي ايضا . السؤال هو بالنسبه للاحمال السريعه او المفاجئه كحمل الصدم ماذا يختلف عن تلك المواد هل فقط ان الفتره الزمنيه لصعود الحمل صغيره ام ان هنالك عامل اخر ان مناقشه هذه النقطه ان كان لها علاقه بموضوعنا مع الشكر الجزيل لهذا الجهد العبقري*​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 ديسمبر 2011)

HISHAM" قال:


> السلام عليكم ...............
> 
> أخي ميخائيل أستمتع دائما ببساطة الشرح ...والأسلوب الذي تتبعه في الإيضاح ....ولي عندك رجاء, كما تعلم الطاقة الكامنة نوعين (طاقة كامنة مرونية) و (طاقة كامنة ثقالية) أرجو منك أن تشرح الفرق بين النوعين والعلاقة الرياضية المعبرة عن كل نوع ....لأنني في الحقيقة عندي التباس في هذه النقطة ....ولك تحياتي وشكري...


 

بداية سوف أجيب على أسئلة كل الزملاء - بإذن الله - بترتيب المشاركات 
​وأود أن أشكرك م هشام على كلماتك المشجعة 

وبخصوص الطاقة كما فهمت من سؤالك 

دعنا نتحدث عن أنواع الطاقة بصفة عامة 

هناك طاقة يحتفظ بها الجسم 

مثل طاقة الأنفعال STRAIN ENERGY

وطاقة الوضع أو طاقة التثاقل كما تقول والمعروفة ب POTENTIAL ENERGY

مثال على طاقة الأنفعال 

لو لديك نابض مرن بجساءة كى k وقمت بضغط هذا النابض مسافة 

ما وليكن 2 سم فى تلك الحالة أختزل ذلك النابض قدرا من الطاقة 

تساوى 

Strain Energy =0.5 *K * 2cm*2cm

(طبعا بفرض أن النابض يتشكل خطيا )

لو لديك كتلة ما مقدارها M قذفت بها لأعلى مسافة ما وليكن 5 متر

فى تلك الحالة تلك الكتلة أكتسبت قدرا من طاقة الوضع

ذلك المقدار من الطاقة يساوى 

Potential Energy = M*g *5meter

حيث جى g هى عجلة الجاذبية الأرضيه 

وعليك أن تنتبه إلى أن كل من طاقة الأنفعال وطاقة الوضع 

نسميها بالطاقة المحافظة Conservative Energy

أى يظل الجسم أو تظل المادة محتفظة بذلك القدر من الطاقة

إلى أن تقوم بتحويلها إلى شكل اخر من الطاقة 

بمعنى لا يفقد الجسم أو لا تفقد المادة تلك الطاقة 

بعكس مثلا طاقة الأحتكاك فعندما تقوم بتحريك كتلة ما على سطح 

خشن تتولد قوة أحتكاك بين السطح والكتلة فى تلك الحالة تفقد 

الكتلة مقدارا من الطاقة نتيجة لذلك تلك الطاقة تنتقل من الكتلة 

للوسط المحيط فى صورة طاقة حرارية ولا تعود تلك الطاقة للكتلة 

مرة أخرى 

بعكس ذلك النابض فعندما تقوم بتثبيت كتلة ما بطرف نابض حر

وتقوم بأزاحة ذلك النابض مسافة ما يظل النابض يتبادل طاقة الأنفعال ويحولها على الكتلة فى صورة طاقة حركة ثم تعاود الكتلة تلك الطاقة للنابض وهكذا وذلك ما نسميه بالأهتزاز الحر

ولكن أيضا لا يمكن أن يستمر ذلك النابض فى الأهتزاز إلى ما لا نهاية 

لوجود طاقة الأحتكاك بين الداخلى بين أجزاء ذلك النابض فبعد عدد 

معين من دورات الأهتزاز لابد أن يفقد ذلك النابض ذلك المقدار من الطاقة الذى أكتسبه وحينما تصبح تلك الطاقة = صفر سيعود النابض لحالة السكون مرة أخرى

أتمنى أن أكون قد أجبت على تساؤلك بشكل صحيح 

مع خالص تحياتى​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 ديسمبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> تحرجنا بتواضعك..شكرا لك
> اذا سمحت تصور عن طاقة الانفعال وطاقة الحركه في حاله الزلزال والرياح


 


بداية الزلزال يعنى حركة التربة المثبت عليها البناء حركة أفقية 

وحركة رأسية 

لنهمل الحركة الرأسية الان

فقط تخيل البناء كما لو أنك قمت بتثبيت بناء فوق شاحنة (عربة)

حينما تتحرك تلك الشاحنة من السكون ماذا سيحدث للبناء

سيكتسب مقدارا من الطاقة نتيجة لحركة الشاحنة

لو كان البناء جاسئ جدا لن يحدث تشكل بأى جزء منه

فى تلك الحالة فى حال أنك مثبت البناء مع الشاحنة بوصلة كاملة الوثاقة 

ستكتسب جميع أجزاء البناء فوق الشاحنة نفس سرعة الشاحنة

سواء تحركت أو توقفت

معنى ذلك أن كل الطاقة التى ستنتقل من الشاحنة إلى البناء 

ستتحول على البناء فى صورة طاقة حركة 

لنفرض بدأت من سرعة = صفر 

ووصلت لسرعه مقدارها 1 م/ث فى زمن مقداره 10 ثوانى

ثم بعد ذلك أنتظمت فى السير بسرعة منتظمة 1 م /ث

فى تلك الحالة العجلة = 1/10 =0.1 م /ث2

أذن القوة التى ستتولد على البناء = العجلة * كتلة البناء

بما أن سرعة البناء هى نفسها سرعة الشاحنة بالتالى

سيتسارع البناء بنفس تسارع الشاحنة

وستساوى القوة التى تتولد على البناء = عجلة الشاحنة * كتلة البناء


لنفرض الان أن هذا البناء مرن أى غير جاسئ

فى تلك الحالة لن تتحرك جميع أجزاء البناء بنفس حركة الشاحنة

بل ستتخلف للوراء قليلا أثناء بداية الحركة 

بمعنى اخر ستجد أن سرعة أجزاء البناء ستكون أقل قليلا من سرعة الشاحنة

وبالتالى لن تكتسب هذه الكتل نفس عجلة الشاحنة بل ستكتسب مقدار أقل من ذلك

فى تلك الحالة ستتوزع الطاقة على الكتل كالتالى

جزء من الطاقة سيذهب فى صورة طاقة حركة 

والذى يساوى مربع السرعة * الكتلة *0.5

ولكن كما قلنا الكتل تحركت بسرعة أقل من سرعة الشاحنة نتيجة 

لأنها قد تخلفت قليلا بسبب مرونتها

أذن الجزء المتبقى من الطاقة أين ذهب

لقد أختزل البناء الجزء المتبقى من الطاقة 

فى صورة تشكلات أو طاقة أنفعال


نفس المثال بصورة أبسط على الرياح

لو تأملت أى شجرة أثناء هبوب الرياح

ستجد أن الأغصان تنثنى قليلا مصحوبة بحركة 

هناك طاقة الرياح ممثلة فى قوة الرياح

تلك القوة أو الطاقة سيتحول جزء منها فى صورة طاقة أنفعال(ثنى الأغصان )

والجزء الاخر سيتحول فى شكل طاقة حركة (حركة الأغصان أو الكتل أثناء هبوب العاصفة )

نفس الأمر يحدث على المنشاءات

لنفرض لديك بناء كتلته 1 طن

هبت عليه عاصفة 

قوة العاصفة = 1 كيلو نيوتن 

أثرت فى مركز جساءة البناء وحدث ثنى للبناء بمقدار 2سم

أذن الطاقة التى أكتسبها البناء

=

1 كيلو نيوتن * 2 سم

يمكنك من خلال التشكل حساب مقدار طاقة الانفعال لنقل

0.75 كيلو نيوتن سم

أذن المقدار المتبقى من الطاقة التى أكتسبها البناء

قد تحولت إلى طاقة حركة
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 ديسمبر 2011)

hisham" قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا لك أخي ميخائيل ...الإجابة كافية و وافية....أتمنى منك المتابعة حتى الوصول لمراحل متقدمة....مع العلم أنني كنت أتابعك عندما طرحت موضوع مبادىء واساسيات ديناميكا الإنشاءات ولكن للاسف لم تتابع حتى النهاية...لذلك أتمنى منك هذه المرة المتابعة حتى الوصول لمرحلة متقدمة في هذا الموضوع....مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري لك


 

أشكرك م هشام على متابعتك وأهتمامك وأن كنت أعتذر لك عن موضوع ديناميكا الأنشاءات 

ولكن المشكلة التى تصادفنى دائما وتكون سبب رئيسى فى عدم استكمال الموضوع هو صعوبة كتابة الرموز الرياضية خاصة معادلات الخركة ورموز مثل أكس دوت أكس دبل دوت وأوميجا والتى أجد أنه من دون هذه الرموز يصعب المتابعة 

أتمنى أن أجد حلا لديك أو لدى الأخوة المشرفين للتمكن من كتابة هذه الرموز على صفحات المنتدى 

مع خالص تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (7 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس النحيف قال:


> *شكرا لك اخ ميشيل على هذا الاسلوب الاستثنائي الذي تشتهر به هنالك نقطه واحده لم تذكرها هي ان طاقة الانفعال تبدأ من الصفر وترتفع بشكل خطي الى ان تصل الى حد المرونه ثم عند زياده الحمل عن هذا يصبح التغيير غير خطي اعتمادا على نوع الماده اذن فالماده المرنه تكتسب طاقة الانفعال بشكل تدريجي لان الحمل يوضع بشكل تدريجي ايضا . السؤال هو بالنسبه للاحمال السريعه او المفاجئه كحمل الصدم ماذا يختلف عن تلك المواد هل فقط ان الفتره الزمنيه لصعود الحمل صغيره ام ان هنالك عامل اخر ان مناقشه هذه النقطه ان كان لها علاقه بموضوعنا مع الشكر الجزيل لهذا الجهد العبقري*​





بداية أحييك زميلى الفاضل وأشكرك على كلامك الطيب

وأعتذر لك عن التأخر فى الرد 

بالنسبة لمشاركتك هى تشتمل على جزئان

الجزء الأول الخاص بطاقة الأنفعال

نحن نفترض أن المادة مرنة وخطية 

أى جساءة المادة كى K هى مقدار ثابت فى المدى المرن

لأننا لو أعتبرنا عكس ذلك وأعتبرنا كى متغيرة مع الزمن 

لتعقدت المعادلات أكثر مما هى عليه 

سوف نواجه تلك المشكلة حينما نريد أن نتعامل مع المنشأ فى المدى اللدن 

فى الواقع جساءة المادة لم تعد مقدارا ثابتا بل متغيرا 

فحينما نكتب معادلات الحركة سنجد أن كى هى أيضا مقدارا متغيرا

وبالتالى عند كل لحظة زمنية ستختلف جساءة البناء عن اللحظة 

السابقة له أو الاحقة وبالتالى أنه أحد طرق تبسيط الحل هو ما يعرف 

بطريقة ال Pushover analysis 

أنه كما لو أنك عند لحظة زمنية ما تلتقط صورة للبناء وتريد أن تشاهد 

كيف سيقوم ذلك البناء بتوزيع مقادير الطاقة التى أكتسبها 

فكل نابض أو كل كى بعد ان يحصل على أقصى قيمة من الطاقة التى يمكن أن يختزلها سيقوم البناء بالبحث عن نوابض أو خزانات جديدة تأخذ هذا الفائض من الطاقة وتقوم بتوزيعها لخزانات أو نوابض أخرى

أنها توضح لنا ذكاء المادة وقدرتها على توزيع الطاقة بصور وأشكال مختلفة 

لذلك علينا دائما أن نتعامل مع المنشاءات بأكبر قدر مستطاع 

من التصور لفهم اليه وطريقة عمل المنشأ مع الأحمال المختلفة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (7 ديسمبر 2011)

نأتى الان للجزء الثانى من سؤالك عن الفترة الزمنية

لتأثير الأحمال 

حينما تكون الفترة الزمنية صغيرة جدا جدا جدا نسمى الحمل 

بحمل تصادمى أو Impulsive force 

وقبل أن أجيب على السؤال سأستعرض معك 

الطريقة التى سنستج منها الأجابه 

بداية قلنا أن قانون نيوتن الثانى للكتل المرنة يقول

القوة الخارجية = قوة النابض + قوة القصور الذاتى

أى أن أى مقدارا من الطاقة ستمنحه للكتل المرنة 

سيتحول جزء منه لطاقة حركة والجزء الاخر لطاقة أنفعال

الان لنعاود كتابة قانون نيوتن بتلك الصيغة 

سنمثل الكتلة المرنة = كتلة + نابض


F= m*a + K*X

لنفرض الان المثال التالى

لدينا كتلة مقدارها 1 طن وجساءة النابض 10

أثرنا عليها بقوة مقدارها 5 طن فى فترة زمنية مقدارها 1/1000 من الثانية

لنفرض أن هذه الكتلة تشكلات مسافة مقدارها 

dx

وبالتالى السرعة لتلك الكتلة تساوى 

V= dx/dt

وبالتالى العجلة لتلك الكتلة تساوى

a = dv/dt = dx /dt*dt

لنعاود الان التعويض فى قانون نيوتن سنجد أن

m * dx /dt*dt + K*dx = 5 ton

so ; 1*dx*1000*1000 +10 *dx = 5 ton

so , dx =5 /1000000

and then ; v = 5/1000

وبالتالى ماذا نستنتج 

نجد أن تقريبا طاقة الانفعال تقريبا تؤول للصفر

بنما نجد ان معظم الطاقة قد تحول لطاقة حركة 

لنعكس هذا المثال ولنفرض أن نفس المسألة السابقة ولكن مع 

الفارق أنه فى تلك الحالة الفترة الزمنية التى أستغرقناها للتأثير

على المادة بنفس قيمة الحمل = 10000 ثانية مثلا

فى تلك الحالة سنجد ان المادة قد تشكلات ولنقل مثلا 0.5 سم مثلا

أذن السرعة = التشكل / الزمن = 0.5/10000 = تقريبا بصفر

إذن ماذا نستنتج من ذلك 

نستنتج أنه كلما كانت الفترة الزمنية التى يستغرقها الحمل للتأثير على المادة 

كبيرة جدا جدا تقريبا تؤول طاقة الحركة للصفر وتتحول معظم الطاقة

لطاقة أنفعال

ولو أعدنا النظر لقانون نيوتن الثانى سنجد أن

m *dx /dt *dt +K*dx = Force

وحينما تؤول dt إلى مالانهاية يصبح المقدار

m*dx/dt*dt = zero

وبالتالى تصبح المعادلة

K*dx = Force

وهى مسألة أستراكشر لأننا ببساطة نقول

أن كل الطاقة قد تحولت لطاقة أنفعال 

وطاقة الحركة = صفر


إذن كقاعدة عامة حينما نقول

حينما نؤثر على مادة مرنة بقوة 

لنقل مثلا 5 طن تبدء هذه القوة فى الأزدياد 

من الصفر إلى أن تصل لأقصى قيمة لها (5طن) 

فى خلال فترة زمنية ضئيلة جدا جدا (تؤول للصفر)

حينئذ تتحول معظم الطاقة لطاقة حركة 

وتكاد تؤول طاقة الوضع لصفر

بينما حينما نؤثر على نفس المادة بنفس القوة 

فتبدء من الصفر وتصل لأقصى قيمة لها (5 طن )

فى وقتا زمنيا طويلا جدا جدا جدا

حينئذ تتحول معظم الطاقة لطاقة أنفعال

وتكاد تؤول طاقة الحركة على تلك الكتلة للصفر

وحينما تصبح تلك الفترة الزمنية = مالانهاية

تصبح طاقة الحركة = صفر

ويصبح حل مسألة ديناميكا المنشاءات

مجرد مسألة أستراكشر Structure

نحسب التشكلات تحت تأثير الأحمال 

ولا توجد ديناميكا الحركة 

أى السرعة = العجلة = صفر


أمثلة من الواقع

حينما تتحرك سيارة بسرعة 100 كم /س وفجأة تصطدم بحائط خرسانى جاسئ ماذا يحدث

تتحول معظم طاقة الحركة لطاقة أنفعال بداخل

أجزاء السيارة وتتحطم السيارة 

(طاقة الحركة للسيارة أثناء التصادم لن تكون بصفر لكنها ستكون بقيمة صغيرة جدا جدا مقارنة بطاقة الأنفعال)


مثال اخر 

شخص أثناء عبوره على لوح خشبى ضعيف جدا جدا على 

أحد الترع الصغيرة يتحرك ببطئ شديد جدا جدا 

لماذا 

السبب الأول 

زيادة الفترة الزمنية تمنع أو تقلل من أهتزاز الجسر الخشبى 

أى كلما كانت التأثير بالحمل يأخذ وقتا زمنيا أطول كلما كانت سرعة أجزاء اللوح الخشبى أقل 

أى تقلل الأهتزاز

ثانيا حينما نقوم بالتأثير بالحمل بفترة زمنية أطول نقلل من قيمة الحمل Impact factor 

ويمكن أن نتعرض للجزء الثانى لاحقا 


أشكرك زميلى الفاضل " المهندس النحيف" 

على سؤالك الرائع
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 ديسمبر 2011)

زينوسوفت قال:


> اسف على عمل اقتباس و لكن لا ادري ان تم تجاهل تسائلي ام ان حضرتك لم ينتبه اليه


 
My Dear Friend Zinosoft

I would like to appologize for you

I never ignore your question

Just Web Site is very very slow

And in my previous posts I told I will reply every question one by one

I am very sorry for this confusion

And Kindly Accept my Best Regards


----------



## HISHAM" (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

أخي ميخائيل أتمنى أن تخير وان تتابع هذا الشرح المميز....

عندي سؤال:

بالنسبة للمثال السابق إذا أردنا حساب قيمة الطاقة المدخلة فكم ستكون قيمتها؟

هل الطاقة المدخلة = الطاقة الحركية + طاقة الانفعال؟

أرجو توضيح النقاط السابقة وذلك حسب المثال السابق ولك تحياتي


----------



## زينوسوفت (8 ديسمبر 2011)

i'm the one who must be sorry i didn't understand well
anyway i need you in something if you can help me 
i'm in the last year ( the fifth ) and we are obliged to do a research and not
a project to calculate and i'm confused to choose a theme
so what do u think or what you propose to me
i wanna do something which i will need it after and not to let it like reminder

thnk u again


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 ديسمبر 2011)

زملائى الأفاضل

أشكركم جميعا على تعليقاتكم وتشجيعكم الأكثر من رائع

وأعتذر لكم عن تأخرى فى الرد على مشاركاتكم

إذ أن الموقع لدى بطئ جدا جدا جدا

ولا أعرف أن كانت هذه المشكلة متعلقة بالموقع أم لا

لذلك سأجيب - بإذن الله - على كافة أستفساراتكم

وأعتذر لكم عن أى تأخير بسبب الأنترنت 

خالص تحياتى وشكرى وتقديرى لكم جميعا
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 ديسمبر 2011)

زينوسوفت قال:


> أسلوب شيق و بسيط جزاك الله خيرا .... اكتشفت الموضوع بالأمس قرأت 7 صفحات
> و الحمد لله الان أنضم إليكم من الان و صاعدا ....
> 
> بخصوص الموضوع درسنا ديناميك المنشآت السنة الماضية و خرجت بنقطة 7.6/20 و كانت أضعف نقطة
> ...


 
بداية أعتذر لك فى تأخرى فى الرد

ويرجع ذلك لبطئ الموقع حاليا 

كما أشكرك على المتابعة 

بخصوص مفهوم الأوميجا كما أشرنا سابقا 

يعود لمرونة المادة أو قدرة المادة على 

أختزال الطاقة 

نيوتن كان مشغولا بدراسة الكواكب والاجرام إلى 

اخره 

وبالتالى حينما صاغ قوانين الحركة تحدث عن 

الأجسام الجاسئة وبالتالى كل الطاقة التى تكتسبها المادة تتحول 

إلى طاقة حركة 

وصاغ القانون الشهير الخاص بمعدل تغير كمية الحركة 

أو القوى الخارجية التى تؤثر على كتلة جاسئة 

تساوى الكتلة * العجلة 

لكن فى الواقع لا توجد كتل أو أجسام جاسئة 

فحينما تحاول تحريك أى كتلة تختزل هذه الكتلة قدرا من الطاقة

ويتحول الجزء الاخر لطاقة حركة أو العكس

لذلك ظهرت لنا تلك الاوميجا التى نتحدث عنها 

وأول من أشار لتلك المشكلة فى الواقع هو العالم هوك 

حتى أنك تجد بعض مراجع الفيزياء تقول قانون هوك

وبعض الفيزيائيين يقولون لا يجب أن نقول قانون هوك 

بل قاعدة هوك ولكننى لا أوافق هذا الفريق

فيجب أن نقول قانون هوك لأن هذا العالم يعتبر

أول من أشار إلى مرونة المادة 

لذلك قمنا بتمثيل المسألة بنابض + كتلة 

وهما فى الواقع شئ واحد ولكننا أستخدمنا 

ذلك النموذج الرياضى فقط لتوضيح المقدار الذى ستختزله المادة

فى صورة طاقة أنفعال 

والجزء الاخر فى صورة طاقة حركة 

ويمكنك قراءة الشرح السابق بخصوص تلك الجزئية

ولنا عودة مرة أخرى حول تلك الأوميجا 

وشرح بعض المفاهيم الأخرى المتعلقة بها

مثل الرنين وطريقة تصميم طيف التجاوب

وغيره من المفاهيم الهامة التى تحتاج منا 

إلى أكبر قدر من الفهم والتحليل

سأكتفى بهذا القدر من الشرح حول تلك الجزئية 

أن أذنت لى بذلك ولنا عودة مرة أخرى

مرة أخرى أكرر أعتذر لك 

تقبل منى خالص التحية ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 ديسمبر 2011)

م.إسلام قال:


> شرح ممتاز كالعاده و مش محتاج اي مجامله , بس نفسي حضرتك تكمل موضوع الدينامكس بدون اي ضغوط طبعا , كتر خيرك إنك بتعمل كده معانا و الف شكر مره تانيه


 
أشكرك مهندس م. أسلام على تشجيعك الرائع والذى يبعث الهمه على الكتابة والمتابعة

سوف أحاول ذلك وسأحاول تغطية بعض الأجزاء والأفكار الهامة بديناميكا الأنشاءات أثناء ذلك الموضوع الخاص بتصميم المنشاءات لمقاومة الزلازل 

تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 ديسمبر 2011)

HISHAM" قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي ميخائيل أتمنى أن تخير وان تتابع هذا الشرح المميز....
> 
> ...


 
نعم هى كذلك

Input Energy = Strain Energy + Kinetic energy

أى الطاقة التى يكتسبها النظام 

= 

مجموع الطاقة الحركية + طاقة الأنفعال

سوف نعاود شرح ذلك المفهوم الهام

والذى يعتبر من أهم الأفكار المتعلقة بتصميم الأبنية لمقاومة الزلازل
​


----------



## ISLAM_01 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*تحياتى لك اخى ميشيل 

و تحياتى الى مجهودك الاكثر من رائع 

الحقيقه انا لا اجد كلمات للتعبير بها عن شكرى لك و لاسلوبك و كفائتك 

و لكن اتمنى من الله ان استطيع ان ارد لك الجميل فى الحياة و لكن مهما رددت اليك من جميل لن يوفى اى شىء من مجهودك و خبرتك و وقتك الذى تضحى به من اجل جموع المهندسين

​*​


----------



## max moment (12 ديسمبر 2011)

إستفسار لو سمحت يا بشمهندس 
هل نستطيع أن نفهم من ذلك أن الزلزال لا يعتبر فى حقيقة الأمر قوة , ولكنه عجلة تؤثر على المنشآت , ومع اختلاف كتلة المنشآت تختلف القوى المؤثرة عليها ؟؟؟؟

سؤال آخر :
لو هناك كتله مقدارها 1000 كجم وأثرنا عليها بعجلة 1 م / ث2 ...........وكانت هناك قوة خارجية أخرى تؤثر عليها مقدارها 1000 نيوتن 
إذن سيكون مجموع القوى المؤثرة على الكتلة هى 
f= 1000 * 1 + 1000 = 2000 N
تمام كده يا بشمهندس 
السؤال بقى 
كيف ستتصرف هذه الكتلة مع مقدار القوة الناتجة من التيرم الاول للمعادلة 
وكيف سيكون تصرفها مع القوة الناتجة من التيرم الثانى للمعادلة  
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ​


----------



## max moment (12 ديسمبر 2011)

وهل نستطيع أن نقول أنه إذا كانت كتلة البناء أقل ستكون مقاومته للزلزال أفضل , لأن القوة الموثرة عليه ستكون أقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 ديسمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> إستفسار لو سمحت يا بشمهندس
> 
> هل نستطيع أن نفهم من ذلك أن الزلزال لا يعتبر فى حقيقة الأمر قوة , ولكنه عجلة تؤثر على المنشآت , ومع اختلاف كتلة المنشآت تختلف القوى المؤثرة عليها ؟؟؟؟​
> سؤال آخر :
> ...


 هل نستطيع أن نفهم من ذلك أن الزلزال لا يعتبر فى حقيقة الأمر قوة , ولكنه عجلة تؤثر على المنشآت , ومع اختلاف كتلة المنشآت تختلف القوى المؤثرة عليها ؟؟؟؟

لا نستطيع أن نقول ذلك .. بل نستطيع أن نقول أن الزلزال هو طاقة ميكانيكية تنتقل من الأرض للبناء عن طريق الحركة مثال ذلك مثال شخص بداخل عربة ...

حينما تتحرك العربة تنتقل الطاقة من العربة للشخص ويكتسب ذلك الشخص فى تلك الحالة مقدارا من الطاقة يعتمد على كتلة وسرعة ذلك الشخص 

فالطاقة يمكنك التعامل معها من خلال مبدء بقاء الطاقة ومن خلال قوانين الحركة لنيوتن


فمثلا لو لديك كتلة مقداراها 1 كجم وكتلة اخرى قيمتها 10 كجم

منحت كل منهما نفس المقدار من الطاقة = 1000 جول مثلا 

وتحولت تلك الطاقة لكل كتلة لطاقة حركة ولم تفقد أى منهما أى مقدار من الطاقة 

فى تلك الحالة يمكن أن نقول

أن كل الطاقة = طاقة حركة = مربع السرعة * الكتلة /2

إذن الكتلة ذات القيمة الأقل ستكتسب سرعة أكبر من الكتلة الثانية ذات القيمة الأكبر 


ونفس الأمر على القوة وعلى العجلة

لكن كما قلت ليس من الصحيح أن نقول أن الزلزال أكسب البناء قوة أو اكسب البناء عجلة - وأن كان ذلك ليس خطأ - ولكن الأكثر دقة أن نقول أن الزلزال أكسب البناء قدرا من الطاقة .. كيف سيتعامل البناء وكيف سيتصرف فى تلك الطاقة .. ذلك ما سنحاول شرحه وتوضيحه فى المرات القادمة بإذن الله 


لو هناك كتله مقدارها 1000 كجم وأثرنا عليها بعجلة 1 م / ث2 ...........وكانت هناك قوة خارجية أخرى تؤثر عليها مقدارها 1000 نيوتن 
إذن سيكون مجموع القوى المؤثرة على الكتلة هى 
f= 1000 * 1 + 1000 = 2000 N
تمام كده يا بشمهندس 
السؤال بقى 
كيف ستتصرف هذه الكتلة مع مقدار القوة الناتجة من التيرم الاول للمعادلة 
وكيف سيكون تصرفها مع القوة الناتجة من التيرم الثانى للمعادلة 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

ماذا يعنى أنك أثرت على كتلة فى المرة الأولى بقوة

وفى المرة الثانية بعجلة 

فى المرة الأولى بقوة تعنى أنك تحاول تحريك تلك الكتلة

فلو كانت ساكنة = سرعتها = صفر

حينما تحاول تحريكها أى تريد لها أن تكتسب قدرا من طاقة الحركة 
(بفرض الكتلة جاسئة )

من قانون نيوتن الثانى 

القوة الخارجية المؤثرة على الجسم = الكتلة * العجلة 

ومنها يمكنك حساب تسارع الكتلة

ومنها تستطيع أن تحصل على سرعة الجسم من خلال زمن تأثير تلك القوة 

ببساطة لو ظلت تلك القوة تؤثر على ذلك الجسم لمالانهاية

أذن ستصبح سرعة الجسم = مالانهاية 
أذن الطاقة التى أكتسبها الجسم = مالانهاية

بينما لو أثرت عليه لفترة محددة إلى أن يصل لسرعة محددة

حينئذ سيظل هذا الجسم متحركا بنفس السرعة التى وصل أليها
(طالما لن توجد قوة أخرى تحاول أيقافه )

وبالتالى تلك القوة أكسبت ذلك الجسم مقدارا من الطاقة

سيظل هذا الجسم محتفظا بتلك الطاقة وسوف يتحرك 

k.E = 0.5M V*V

EXTERNAL FORCE = M*accelration

لنفرض أنك قمت بحل نفس المثال السابق

ولكنك فى تلك الحالة لم تستطع أن ترصد أو تحدد مقدار القوة

بل قلت لقد حركت تلك الكتلة بقوة ما لا أعرف قيمتها

فتسارعت تلك الكتلة بالطريقة التالى 

السرعة = صفر

بعد 1 ثانية = 2 متر/ث

وهكذا 

أذن يمكن من أحصل على مقدار تسارع تلك الكتلة

من خلال مقادير تغير السرعة 

وبالتالى = العجلة = 2 متر / ثانية 2

ومن خلال رصد العجلة يمكن بالأستعانة بقانون نيوتن

أن نعرف مقدار القوة التى أثرنا بها على تلك الكتلة

Force = Mass *Acceleration

وبالتالى من خلال معرفتك لقيمة التسارع ولقيمة الكتلة

سوف تحدد مقدار القوة التى جعلت تلك الكتلة تتسارع بتلك القيمة

بعد 2 ثانية = 4 م/ث

نأتى الان للجزء الأخير من السؤال

لو أثرنا على كتلة بقوة 1 نيوتن مثلا

وأثرنا على نفس الكتلة بقوة غير معلومة القيمة لكننا نعلم أن تلك القوة جعلت الكتلة تتسارع بقيمة مثلا 2 م/ث

ما هى محصلة القوى النهائية على تلك الكتلة

من خلال العجلة سنحدد مقدار القوة 

F1 = m*acceleration

لتكن 5 نيوتن مثلا وتؤثر فى الاتجاه أكس مثلا


نأتى الان للقوة الأخرى = ا نيوتن ولنفرض أنها تؤثر أيضا بنفس الأتجاه 

أكس أيضا

بالتالى محصلة القوة على تلك الكتلة = 1 + 5 = 6 نيوتن

أذن للحصول على العجلة النهائية التى ستتحرك بها تلك الكتلة

سنستخدم نفس قانون نيوتن

محصلة القوة = العجلة النهائية * الكتلة 

6 نيوتن = العجلة النهائية * الكتلة

ومنها نحصل على العجلة 
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 ديسمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> وهل نستطيع أن نقول أنه إذا كانت كتلة البناء أقل ستكون مقاومته للزلزال أفضل , لأن القوة الموثرة عليه ستكون أقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 
سوف نشرح تلك الجزئية بالتفصيل لاحقا بموضوع الطاقة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مفهوم الطاقة

الان نريد أن نشرح ذلك المفهوم الهام بأكبر قدر ممكن من التوضيح والأمثلة 

تحدثنا قبل ذلك عن النوابض springs 

وقلنا أن المادة مرنة ولا توجد مواد جاسئة 

نريد الان أن نلقى الضوء على مفهوم النوابض من وجهة نظر الطاقة

لدينا عدة أشكال للطاقة منها طاقة حرارية وطاقة كهربية وطاقة ميكانيكية 

سيقتصر حديثنا فقط عن الطاقة الميكانيكية mechenical energy

ببساطة لو لدينا كتل جاسئة تلك الكتل تختزل الطاقة الميكانية فى صورة 

أما طاقة حركة أو طاقة وضع kinetic energy or potential energy

طاقة الوضع هى ببساطة نتيجة لقانون الجذب العام لنيوتن 

فكل الكتل تجذب بعضها البعض بواسطة قوة التجاذب

فحينما تقذف حجر ما لأعلى سيرتفع الحجر لأعلى ثم يعاود الهبوط 

لأنك ببساطة قمت بزيادة طاقة الوضع له فكلما أرتفع الجسم من سطح الأرض كلما أكتسب مقدار من 

طاقة الوضع 

فمثلا لو أنك تسكن بالطابق العاشر على أرتفاع 30 متر 

فأنت تملك قدرا من الطاقة = الأرتفاع * كتلتك * عجلة الجاذبية الأرضيه 

أذن أنت فى تلك الحالة تملك قدرا لا بأس به من الطاقة 

أم بالنسبة لطاقة الحركة فالكتل الجاسئة تكتسب الطاقة فى صورة طاقة حركة 

فأذا أمسكت بحصاة صغيرة وقذفت بها للأمام ستجد أن تلك الحصاة ستتحرك مسافة ما 

ثم بعد ذلك تتوقف 

لأنك ببساطة منحتها قدرا من الطاقة جعلها تحول تلك الطاقة لطاقة حركة لأنها لا تستطيع

أن تتعامل مع الطاقة التى أكتسبتها بشكل اخر سوى شكل الحركة أو طاقة الحركة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مفهوم الطاقة ... 

نتابع نقاشنا عن الطاقة

تكلمنا عن الطاقة الميكانيكية mechanical energy

وتحدثنا عن طاقة الوضع potential energy

والان نتحدث ولو قليلا عن طاقة الحركة Kinetic energy

الكتل الجاسئة حينما نمنحها أى قدر من الطاقة الميكانيكية تتحرك

حينما تدفع بكرة للأمام بقوة ما تتحرك الكرة للأمام 

أن القوة هنا تعنى أنك أكسبت تلك الكتلة قدرا من الطاقة 

فتحول هذا المقدار من الطاقة إلى طاقة حركة 

لو تحركت الكرة من السكون أى سرعنها = صفر

ثم وصلت لسرعة = 1 م /ث مثلا

نستطيع فى تلك الفترة أن نحدد مقدار الطاقة التى أكتسبتها تلك الكتلة

Kinetic Energy =K.E = 0.5 m*v^2


بفرض أن السطح الذى تتحرك عليه الكرة سطح أملس أى لا يوجد مقاومة للأحتكاك 

وبفرض أن الكرة جاسئة 

إذن لا يوجد أى مسار اخر تتحول إليه الطاقة التى تفقدها يدك 

وتكتسبها الكتلة سوى طاقة الحركة 

إذن نستطيع أن نقول أن 

كل الطاقة التى فقدتها يدك = كل طاقة الحركة التى تتحرك بها الكرة

لو نظرنا قانون السابق مرة أخرى لوجدنا الكتلة 

والتى تعنى أن طاقة الحركة تعتمد على مقدار الكتلة التى نريد لها الحركة

فالكتل الكبيرة تحتاج لمقدار من الطاقة أكبر لتحريكها من الكتل الأصغر لنفس السرعة 

بمعنى لو أردنا مثلا تحريك شاحنة من السكون إلى أن تصل لسرعة 20 سم/ث

وأردنا تحريك عربة صغيرة بنفس السرعة 

سنجد أننا نستطيع تحريك العربة الصغيرة بكل سهوله بعكس الشاحنة 

لأن الشاحنة ستحتاج لقدر من الطاقة أكبر كثيرا من العربة الصغيرة 

وحينما تصل الكتلة لمالانهاية نجد أن سرعتها = صفر لأنها تحتاج لمالانهاية 

من الطاقة لتحريكها 

مثال ذلك لو أصطدمت عربة صغيرة بقطار ساكن 

ستتحطم العربة دون أن يتحرك القطار 

بينما لو أصطدم قطار متحرك بعربة ساكنة ستتحرك العربة مع القطار ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مفهوم الطاقة ....

إذن تحدثنا عن نوعين من الطاقة الميكانيكية 

Mecheanical Energy

النوع الأول طاقة الوضع potential Energ

النوع الثانى طاقة الحركة Kinetic Energy

وسوف نتحدث الان عن النوع الثالث من تلك الطاقة 

وهو طاقة الأنفعال Strain Energy أو البعض يسميها Restoring Energy

تلك الطاقة خاصة بالنوابض Springs 

أو يمكننا أن نقول تلك الطاقة خاصة بالكتل المرنة Elastic mass

وليس بالكتل الجاسئة Rigid mass

بداية يمكن أن نقول طاقة الأنفعال للكتل الجاسئة = صفر

ببساطة أى كتلة جاسئة لا تتشكل no deformation 

وبالتالى هى لا تكتسب أو لا تختزل أى قدر من طاقة الأنفعال

سوف نعبر عن مرونة النابض بالمعامل كى باللغة الأنجليزية K

سنفرض أن المواد التى نتعامل معها فى المدى الخطى 

وسنفرض أن هذا المعامل يساوى

Fs= K*X

أى لو أحضرنا نابض وقمنا بشد هذا النابض مسافة أكس

ستتولد قوة فى ذلك النابض = جساءة النابض كى * المسافة التى تحركها النابض (= أكس)

سوف نناقش بعض الأمثلة ونستخلص منها بعض الدروس المستفادة 

المثال الأول 

كرة التنس 

لو أحضرنا هذه الكرة وقمنا بالضغط عليها قليلا سنجد أنها تشكلت 

حينما ضغطنا على هذه الكرة أكسبنها قدرا من الطاقة 

كرة التنس قبل وبعد الضغط مازالت ساكنة 

أذن كل الطاقة تحولت لطاقة أنفعال وتشكلت الكرة 

حينما نترك الكرة بدون ضغط تعود الكرة لشكلها الأصلى 

لو قمنا بهذا العمل عدة مرات ستعاود الكرة نفس الأمر 


المثال الثانى 

النوابض Springs

لو أحضرنا أى نابض وضغطنا هذا النابض ثم تركنا ذلك النابض

سيعود للحالة الأولى التى كان عليها قبل الضغط 

من خلال المثال الأول والمثال الثانى قلنا تعود الكرة لوضعها الأصلى بعد زوال 

المؤثر وبالمثل النابض

نستنتج من ذلك أن الكتل المرنة تستطيع أن تختزل بداخلها مقدارا من الطاقة

Flexible mass can absorb amount of energy as a strain energy

أذن الكتل المرنة تستطيع أن تحتفظ بداخلها بمقادير من الطاقة

فى صورة طاقة أنفعال بعكس الكتل الجاسئة التى لا تستطيع ذلك

وسوف أضرب لكم مثلا اخر 

أحضر بالون صغير وقم بتثبيته على حائط خرسانى

قم بضرب ذلك البالون بقبضة يدك 

فى المرة الثانية قم بضرب الحائط الخرسانى نفسه بقبضة يدك 

فى الحالة الثانية ستكون أكثر صعوبة من حالة البالون لماذا؟؟

ببساطة البالون جسم مرن 

ولنفرض أنك تقوم بأرسال قدرا من الطاقة لذلك البالون لنقل 10 جول مثلا

أستقبل ذلك البالون تلك الطاقة وقام بأختزالها فى صورة طاقة أنفعال

إذن أنتقلت الطاقة رويدا رويدا من قبضة يدك للبالون 

بينما فى الحالة الثانية أن تريد أن تنقل نفس المقدار من الطاقة لكتلة جاسئة

وأعنى هنا الحائط 

الكتل الجاسئة تتعامل مع الطاقة فقط فى شكل طاقة حركة 

فقمت بأرسال نفس المقدار من الطاقة = 10 جول 

بما أن الحائط قبل وبعد الضربة ساكن 

أذن طاقة الحركة للحائط = صفر

وحينما نقول أن طاقة الحركة = صفر 

أذن طاقة الحائط قبل وبعد الضربة = صفر

ولكنك قمت بأرسال مقدار من الطاقة = 10 جول 

فى تلك الحالة لا طريق اخر للطاقة سوى أن ترتد أليك مرة أخرى

لذلك فى حالة البالون لم تشعر بألم لأن الطاقة أنتقلت للبالون

بينما فى الحالة الثانية لم تنتقل الطاقة للحائط بل أرتدت أليك مرة أخرى

نفس الكلام سوف ينطبق على كرة القدم 

تخيلوا معى لو أستبدلنا تلك الكرة المرنة 

بكرة معدنية مصمته - جاسئة 

فحينما يضرب شخص كرة مرنة تتحول الطاقة منه للكرة فى صورة 

طاقة أنفعال ثم بعد ذلك تتحول طاقة الانفعال لطاقة حركة على الكرة

تشبه نابض له كتلة حينما تضغط الطرف الحر للنابض مسافة ما

يختزل النابض الطاقة فى صورة طاقة أنفعال 

ثم يرد النابض طاقة الأنفعال على الكتلة فى صورة طاقة حركة فتتحرك الكتلة

بينما لو حاول شخص ركل كرة معدنية مصمته 

لن تستقبل تلك الكرة الطاقة ألا فى شكل واحد فقط 

طاقة حركة وبما أن كتلة تلك الكرة كبيرة نوعا ما


لذلك سيرتد جزء كبير من تلك الطاقة على قدم ذلك الشخص

​


----------



## max moment (19 ديسمبر 2011)

انت فنااااااااان والله يا هندسة ( مهندس فنااااااان)
بس سؤال كده ( ومعلش لو مكنش وقته )
عايز مثال على free vibration system & forced vibratio system
وشكل القانون فى الحالتين 
وشكرا لك​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 ديسمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> انت فنااااااااان والله يا هندسة ( مهندس فنااااااان)
> 
> بس سؤال كده ( ومعلش لو مكنش وقته )
> عايز مثال على free vibration system & forced vibratio system
> ...


 

سأجيب على سؤالك فى المشاركة التالية

وأشكرك على تشجيعك وتفاعلك معنا بتلك الدراسة

تقبل منى خالص التحية

​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مفهوم الطاقة ...​ 
لنستكمل الموضوع عن الطاقة ونتابع شرح طاقة الأنفعال​ 
إذن من المشاركة السابقة وجدنا أن الأجسام المرنة​ 
تختزل أو تمتص او تحتفظ بالطاقة فى شكل طاقة أنفعال​ 
فيمكن أن نشبه ذلك بأن المادة لها خزان تحتفظ به بقدرا من الطاقة​ 

لهذا نجد أن التصميم الميكانيكى للسيارات يعتمد على ذلك المفهوم الهام​ 
فكل سيارة مزودة بمجموعة من النوابض المرنة ​ 
تستطيع أن تحتفظ بقدرا من الطاقة ​ 
حينما تتحرك تلك السيارة بسرعة ما تكتسب قدرا من الطاقة​ 
تلك الطاقة = كتلة السيارة * مربع السرعة /2​ 
وبالتالى كلما كانت سرعة العربة أكبر كلما كان مقدرا الطاقة أكبر​ 
لذلك تزود العربات بمجموعة من النوابض​ 
فحينما تصطدم تلك السيارات بأجسام جاسئة ​ 
تتحول كل طاقة الحركة ألى طاقة أنفعال على العربة​ 
ولو كان مقدار تلك الطاقة أكبر من القدر الذى تستطيع أن تختزله تلك النوابض​ 

ستتحطم تلك النوابض يليها أجزاء أخرى من العربة ​ 
إلى أن تصل لاقدر الله لقائد العربة ​ 
وفى كثير من الحالات تحدث الوفاه ​ 
إذن طريقة أنتقال الطاقة من الأمور الهامة التى يجب أن ننتبه لها​ 
مثال اخر لطاقة الانفعال ​ 
لو أحضرنا كرة تنس مرنة وتركناها تسقط من أرتفاع 1 متر على بلاطة خرسانية​ 
ولو أحضرنا كوب (كأس) من الزجاج تركناه ليسقط من نفس الأرتفاع​ 
ماذا سيحدث لكل منهما​ 
الكرة سوف تسقط من السكون وقبل أن تصطدم بالأرض ستكتسب قدرا​ 
من طاقة الحركة ( سرعتها قبل الأصطدام بالبلاطة لا تساوى صفر)​ 
وحينما تصطدم بالأرض تتحول كل طاقة الحركة ​ 
إلى طاقة أنفعال ثم تعمل الكرة كما لو كانت نابض مضغوط ​ 
وتحاول أن تدفع البلاطة ولكن بما أن البلاطة كما لو كانت كتلة جاسئة بمالانهاية فتبقى البلاطة ساكنة ( اى الطاقة التى أكتسبتها البلاطة = صفر)​ 
وتتحول طاقة الأنفعال التى أختزلتها الكرة = إلى طاقة حركة مرة أخرى ​ 
فترتفع الكرة لأعلى ​ 
ويتكرر ذلك المشهد عدة مرات إلى أن تسكن الكرة​ 
بينما نأتى الان لحالة الكوب أو الكأس الزجاجى ​ 
سيسقط ذلك الكوب ولديه قدرا من طاقة الحركة ​ 
فيرتطم بالبلاطة فترتد تلك الطاقة كاملة للكوب مرة أخرى​ 
فيحاول ذلك الكأس أن يستقبل تلك الطاقة ويعمل كما لو كان نابض ​ 
ولكن جساءة ذلك النابض كبيرة جدا لا تكفى لأختزال تلك الطاقة​ 
فيتحطم ذلك النابض (= تتحطم أجزاء الكأس)​ 
ونجد أن تلك القطعة الصغيرة من الزجاج بدأت فى حركة أفقيه على البلاطة​ 
أنه مقدار الطاقة المتبقى الذى لم يجد امامه مسارا أخرى سوى ذلك ​ 


​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مفهوم الطاقة....

لنناقش قانون نيوتن الأول وعلاقته بالأجسام المرنة 

ينص قانون نيوتن الأول على أن 

الجسم الساكن يظل ساكن والجسم المتحرك يظل متحرك مالم يوجد مؤثر خارجى (قوة ) تؤثر عليه 

ببساطة قانون نيوتن الأول هو أحد أشكال الطاقة 

لنفرض أن جسم كتلته 1 جم يتحرك بسرعة 1 سم /ثانية

أذن هذا الجسم يحتفظ بقدر من الطاقة = 0.5 

طالما أنه لن يوجد أى مؤثر خارجى أى طالما أنه لن يظهر أى كائن من كان

يستقبل هذا المقدار من الطاقة سيظل هذا الجسم محتفظا بذلك القدر من الطاقة 

ببساطة لو لدينا كتلة مقدارها ك 

تتحرك بسرعة مقدارها ع

على سطح أملس ( لا يوجد أحتكاك)

ستتحرك هذه الكتلة إلى مالانهايه بنفس السرعة 

أى ستظل هذه الكتلة محتفظة بهذا القدر من الطاقة إلى مالانهايه

طالما لم يظهر أى جسم اخر أو أى وسط أخر يستقبل هذا القدر من الطاقة

ففى تلك الحالة تفقد تلك الكتلة هذا القدر من الطاقة 

لنناقش الان نفس القانون على كتلة مرنة 


كتلة مرنة = كتلة جاسئة + نابض

لنقوم برسم ذلك النموذج المعروف لدينا 

كتلة مقدارها أم ونابض جسائته كى

الطرف الأول للنابض مثبت بحيث يكون ممنوع من الحركة

والطرف الثانى للنابض مثبت فيه الكتلة الجاسئة أم 

لنقم بتحريك هذه الكتلة مسافة وليكن 1 سم مثلا

ثم نتركها حرة الحركة


ماذا تعنى هنا كلمة تحريك الكتلة مسافة 1سم 

تعنى أننا أضفنا مقدار من الطاقة لهذا النظام 

لنفرض أن هذه الطاقة = 100 جول مثلا 

أذن فى أى وقت سنقيس مقدار هذه الطاقة بداخل هذا النظام 

لابد وأن تكون 100 جول طالما أنه لا يحدث فقد بالطاقة بداخل ذلك النظام

وبالتالى يمكن أن نقول أن 

Energy inside the system = Strain Energy + Kinetic Energy

أى أن الطاقة بداخل هذا النظام ليس لديها أى مسار اخر سوى 

أن تتحول أما إلى طاقة حركة على الكتلة أم 

أو تتحول إلى طاقة أنفعال على النابض

أو جزء يتحول لطاقة أنفعال والجزء المتبقى يتحول لطاقة حركة 


Strain Energy = 0.5k * x^2

Kinetic Energy = 0.5 m* V^2


Total Energy = S.E+K.E

أذن حينما تكون سرعة الكتلة = صفر ستتحول كل الطاقة 100 جول

لطاقة أنفعال

وحينما تصبح الأستطالة أو الأنضغاط بالنابض = صفر 

فى تلك الحالة ستتحول كل الطاقة لطاقة أنفعال

وبالتالى الأهتزاز الحر أو Free Vibration

يعنى أن المادة المرنة حينما تكتسب أى مقدارا من الطاقة

ستظل تهتز ويحدث تبادل للطاقة من طاقة أنفعال إلى طاقة حركة 

والعكس إلى مالانهاية 

ألا يشبه ذلك قانون نيوتن الأول للأجسام الجاسئة

كل ما هنالك أن الكتلة المرنة وجدت ذلك النابض

الذى يستقبل منها الطاقة فتسكن 

ثم يعاود النابض تلك الطاقة للكتلة فتتحرك 

وهكذا

ولو تم فصل ذلك النابض لتحركت الكتلة لمالانهايه بنفس السرعة

أو بعباره أدق بنفس مقدار الطاقة التى أكتسبته


إذن كتلة جاسئة تتحرك بمقدار ثابت من الطاقة 

= 

كتلة مرنة تتحرك بنفس المقدار من الطاقة

أن ذلك النموذج هو مانسميه الأهتزاز الحر Free Vibration


ويمكن أن نكتب تلك المعادلة بالشكل التالى

m *v^2 + k*X^2 = constant

الأهتزاز الحر يعنى أن مقدار الطاقة ثابت ولا يتغير مع الزمن

وبالتالى فى حال تفاضل تلك المعادلة مع الزمن سنجد أن

m d(v^2/dt +K dx^2/dt = zero

مشتقة مربع السرعة بالنسبة للزمن = 2* العجلة * السرعة

مشتقة مربع المسافة بالنسبة للزمن = 2* السرعة * المسافة

مشتقة الثابت ( الطاقة ) بالنسبة للزمن = صفر 

ومن خلال تلك المعادلة نحصل على

m *acceleration + K*X= zero

 وهى معادلة النابض والكتلة حر الحركة 

free vibration equation of mass & Spring model

وهى نفس المعادلة التى يمكن أن نصل أليها من خلال قانون نيوتن الثانى

​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 ديسمبر 2011)

لنفرض الان أن نفس النموذج نؤثر عليه بقوة ثابته القيمة مقدارها P


فى تلك الحالة لنحاول أن نشتق معادلة الحركة من مفهوم الطاقة

لنفرض أن النابض والكتلة قبل التأثير عليهما بتلك القوة 

كان مقدار الطاقة = صفر

حينما أثرنا على ذلك النظام بتلك القوة تحرك مسافة أكس

أذن مقدار الطاقة التى أكتسبها ذلك النظام = القوة * المسافة

Input Energy = P*X

ستتحول تلك الطاقة لطاقة حركة للكتلة + طاقة أنفعال على النابض

Input Energy = K.E+S.E

وبالتالى بما أن النابض تحرك مسافة أكس

أذن أصبحت طاقة الأنفعال = نصف جساءة النابض * مربع أكس

وطاقة الحركة = نصف مربع السرعة * الكتلة 

P*X = 0.5K*X^2 + 0.5m*V^2

بأشتقاق تلك المعادلة بالنسبة للزمن 

أو بمعنى أخر معدل تغير الطاقة المدخلة على النظام بالنسبة للزمن 

d/dt(P*X= P*V

d/dt (0.5m*V^2 =m *V * Acceleration

d/dt (0.5 K X^2 = K *X *V

وبالتالى 


P* V = K*X*V +M * V * Accel

ومنها نحصل على

P = K X + m * Accl

وهى نفس النتيجة التى يمكن أن نصل أليها من خلال قانون نيوتن الثانى

أذن تلك المعادلة توضخ لنا Forced Vibration of system by using constant force

أو أهتزاز تحت تأثير قوة ثابتة القيمة 
​


----------



## engabogabr (19 ديسمبر 2011)

صراحة اجد نفسي عاجزا عن ان اجد اي كلمات شكر تليق بك يا مهندسنا الغالي 
انا اعتزر عن التأخير ولكني اتابع منذ 3 ايام والذي اخرني هو اني كنت اكتب كل المشاركات لأني استفدت منها كثيرا ووضحت لي بعض المفاهيم التي كانت ملتبسة علي فلك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الكبير . 
وعندي بعض الاستفسارات فيما مضى .
1-اذا كنت ال damping ناشئة عن حركة الجزيئات الدالية للمادة فلماذا كانت c*v فالسرعة هنا سرعة للجسم كله ولكن اظن ان المفروض ان تكون سرعة الجزيئات التي سببت القوى .
2- عنما يؤثر الزلازل على المنشأ هل الذي يوقفه اي يجعله يعود الى السكون هو strain energy ام damping energy ام الاثنان معا . 
3-لو مثلنا بحركة الزلزال على المنشأ كالرجل في العربية مثلا مهما كانت سرعة العربية فلا يتأثر من بداخله اي مهما كانت قوة الزلزال لن يتأثر المنشأ ولكن المنشأ يتأثر بالعجلة كما يتأثر بها الراكب في السيارة ...فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ام لا ؟ 
4-بالنسبة لعلاقة الحمل بالزمن هل بذلك نتمنى ان يظل الزلزال فترة اطول كي يكون تأثيره اقل ام ماذا ؟ 
واكرر شكري لمجهودك العظيم استاذنا الغالي .


----------



## engabogabr (19 ديسمبر 2011)

صراحة اجد نفسي عاجزا عن ان اجد اي كلمات شكر تليق بك يا مهندسنا الغالي 
انا اعتزر عن التأخير ولكني اتابع منذ 3 ايام والذي اخرني هو اني كنت اكتب كل المشاركات لأني استفدت منها كثيرا ووضحت لي بعض المفاهيم التي كانت ملتبسة علي فلك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الكبير . 
وعندي بعض الاستفسارات فيما مضى .
1-اذا كنت ال damping ناشئة عن حركة الجزيئات الدالية للمادة فلماذا كانت c*v فالسرعة هنا سرعة للجسم كله ولكن اظن ان المفروض ان تكون سرعة الجزيئات التي سببت القوى .
2- عنما يؤثر الزلازل على المنشأ هل الذي يوقفه اي يجعله يعود الى السكون هو strain energy ام damping energy ام الاثنان معا . 
3-لو مثلنا بحركة الزلزال على المنشأ كالرجل في العربية مثلا مهما كانت سرعة العربية فلا يتأثر من بداخله اي مهما كانت قوة الزلزال لن يتأثر المنشأ ولكن المنشأ يتأثر بالعجلة كما يتأثر بها الراكب في السيارة ...فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ام لا ؟ 
4-بالنسبة لعلاقة الحمل بالزمن هل بذلك نتمنى ان يظل الزلزال فترة اطول كي يكون تأثيره اقل ام ماذا ؟ 
واكرر شكري لمجهودك العظيم استاذنا الغالي .


----------



## max moment (20 ديسمبر 2011)

الواحد حاسس انه بيقرأ فى مجلة ولا فى قصة​ربنا يعلمك ويفهمك زى ما بتفهمنا يا بشمهندس​​

​


> Total Energy = S.E+K.E
> 
> أذن حينما تكون سرعة الكتلة = صفر ستتحول كل الطاقة 100 جول
> 
> ...


​​​اعتقد أن حضرتك كنت تقصد  طاقة حركة​​من المعلوم أنه عند حدوث الزلزال تتغير سرعة الزلزال مع الزمن ​أى تتولد عجلة ناتجة من الزلزال​هذه العجلة بالطبع تؤثر على المنشآت ​وبذلك يكتسب البناء قدرا من الطاقة ويتم اختزالها فى صورة طاقة وضع وطاقة حركة إلى أن يستقر​وبالتالى ستتغير الطاقة مع الزمن ​أى يكون المنشأ forced vibration system​ سؤااااااااال​متى نستخدم free vibration system فى حالة الزلازل​وأرجو أن تصحح معلوماتى لو كانت خطأ​​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (20 ديسمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بداية دعنى أرحب بك وأشكرك على متابعتك تلك الدراسة
> 
> والأجابة على سؤالك ..
> 
> ...


اشكرك على ردك الجميل ونتيجه لانقطاع الانترنت لم تسنح لي الفرصه لمتابعة المواضيع وسوف اقرأ كل مشاركاتك واسألة الزملاء اول بأول (حتى اتمكن من هضمها واستيعابها جيداً ) ولكن وبعد الوصول لهذه الصفحه بدر الى ذهني سؤال ا سرعة ألأرض غير ثابته حيث ان بعد ألأرض عن الشمس ليس ثابتاً فعندما تقترب ألأرض من الشمس تزيد ألأرض من سرعتها خوفاً من ان تجذبها الشمس أي تزيد من قو ة الطرد المركزي لتقاوم الجاذبيه ألأرضيه التي زادت نتيجة قربها من الشمس وان ألأرض عندما تبتعد من الشمس تقلل من سرعتها خوفاًعلى نفسها من ان تتوه في الفضاء وتخرج عن النظام الشمسي وتبقى تائهه (ومعها القمر يلحقها ويدول حولها).الى ان يلتقطها نظام شمسي آخر فاما ان يجذبها اذا كانت سرعتها قليله أو أن يطردها اذا كانت سرعتها (سرعة دورانها ) كبيره . او ان تدور من حوله اذا كانت سرعة دورانه حول نفسها تناسب النظام الشمسي ..فسبحان الله.
اما عن دوران ألأرض وعلاقة ذلك بعدم وجود قوة افقيه لذلك فانا اعتقد ان هناك اكثر من علاقه ألأولى قوة الجاذبيه للأرض وهي ثابته (وسرعة دوران ألأرض حول نفسها وهي متغيره )) وقوة جاذبية الشمس وتعادل مليون مره قوة جاذبية ألأرض وهي ثابته وايضاًالقوه الناتجه عن دوران الشمس حول نفسها (القوه الطارده المركزيه عكس الجاذبيه ) كل هذة الفروقات في اختلاف سرعة ألأرض حول نفسها يعوضه اختلاف بعدها عن الشمس وحتى تصبح محصلتها صفر اي عدم وجود قوه افقيه فلو كانت هناك قوه فان تلك القوه 
ستسبب اما الى انجذاب ألأرض للشمس او ان تخرج ألأرض عن النظام الشمسي 
بمعنى آخر ما دامت القوه ألأفقيه صفر فان النظام الشمسي بخير .


----------



## Eng. Firas (20 ديسمبر 2011)

من بعد الشكر الجزيل للزميل mecheil.edwar على الموضوع المتميز، اود اقتـــــــــــــــــراح ان يتم تجميع محتوى الافكار المطروحة في ملف واحد وورد او بي دي اف او غيره يتم تحديثه لدى كل اضافة، ككتاب تفاعلي، لان المتابعة عالموقع مضنية وبالخصوص لاخواني في سورية الكرامة والحرية نتيجة عمليات التعتيم المفروض وقطع النت!!

ولكم جزيل الامتنان


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 ديسمبر 2011)

hisham" قال:


> أخي ميخائيل....
> 
> تابع وفقك الله .......كلامك غاية في الروعة ......


 

أشكرك مهندس هشام على تشجيعك الدائم وعلى متابعتك وعلى كلمتاتك الطيبة 

تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 ديسمبر 2011)

engabogabr قال:


> صراحة اجد نفسي عاجزا عن ان اجد اي كلمات شكر تليق بك يا مهندسنا الغالي
> انا اعتزر عن التأخير ولكني اتابع منذ 3 ايام والذي اخرني هو اني كنت اكتب كل المشاركات لأني استفدت منها كثيرا ووضحت لي بعض المفاهيم التي كانت ملتبسة علي فلك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الكبير .
> وعندي بعض الاستفسارات فيما مضى .
> 1-اذا كنت ال damping ناشئة عن حركة الجزيئات الداخلية للمادة فلماذا كانت c*v فالسرعة هنا سرعة للجسم كله ولكن اظن ان المفروض ان تكون سرعة الجزيئات التي سببت القوى .
> ...



1-اذا كنت ال damping ناشئة عن حركة الجزيئات الداخلية للمادة فلماذا كانت c*v فالسرعة هنا سرعة للجسم كله ولكن اظن ان المفروض ان تكون سرعة الجزيئات التي سببت القوى .

قلنا أن المواد المرنة نمثلها = كتلة + نابض 

لاحظ أنهما فى الواقع شئ واحد لكننا حتى نستطيع أن نقدم نموذج رياضى يمثل مرونة المادة أستعنا بذلك النابض مهمل الوزن 

ذلك النابض حينما يحدث له شد أو ضغط فلابد أنك تحاول أن تعيد تشكيل أجزاء تلك المادة 

فمعلوم أن حجم المادة ثابت .. بمعنى لو أحضرت مستطيل من الصلب 1سم *1سم * 1سم حينما تحاول ضغط أحد أسطحه فأنت تحاول أن تضغط أو أن تقلل أحد الأبعاد الثلاثة للمستطيل ..سيتبع ذلك أن يحدث زيادة للبعدان الاخران ... تلك التشوهات للمادة تؤدى لحدوث أحتكاك داخلى نتيجة للحركة ..

بما أننا نستخدم نموذج رياضى الكتلة + النابض .. فتم التعبير عن أن فقد الطاقة يتناسب مع السرعة فحينما يتوقف النابض عن الحركة ( سرعة = صفر) فى تلك الحالة ستسقر أجزاء المادة ويصبح الأحتكاك بالتالى = صفر 

أنه فقط نموذج رياضى لتبسيط وتوضيح مسار الطاقة التى يتم فقدها .. لكن فيزيائيا أعتقد أن المسألة أعقد من ذلك .. ولكن لاحظ أنه فى حال تعقيد النموذج الرياضى أكثر من ذلك ستتعقد طرق الحل أكثر مما هى عليه .. إذن هذا التقريب مقبول ويمثل فعل فقد الطاقة بشكل مبسط ...

2- عنما يؤثر الزلازل على المنشأ هل الذي يوقفه اي يجعله يعود الى السكون هو strain energy ام damping energy ام الاثنان معا . 

بداية لاحظ أننا نتحدث عن المفاهيم بشكل عام بمعنى تلك المبادئ تسرى على أى مادة سواء كان مبنى أو عربة أو أى مادة أخرى 

طاقة الأنفعال هى طاقة أكتسبها الجسم سواء من زلزال أو من غيره من الأحمال التى تؤثر عليه ... طاقة الأنفعال تزيد وتنقص مع الزمن نتيجة لتبادل الطاقة ما بين النابض والكتلة .. فالكتلة تكتسب طاقة الأنفعال فتحولها لطاقة حركة .. ثم بعد ذلك ترد الكتلة للنابض مرة أخرى فحينما تسكن الكتلة تكون كل طاقة النظام = طاقة الأنفعال وحينما تصبح طاقة الأنفعال = صفر تصبح طاقة الحركة للكتلة أكبر ما يمكن وتصل الكتلة لأقصى سرعة ..

ولكن لاحظ أن الكتلة + النابض يمثلان نظاما واحدا متصلا ببعضه ... وبالتالى من مبدء حفظ الطاقة .. لو لم يجد ذلك النظام نظاما اخر يستقبل منه مقدار تلك الطاقة فسيظل وفقا لقانون نيوتن الأول يهتز لمالانهاية ... 

ذلك النظام الاخر هو الوسط المحيط بالنابض+ الكتلة فكلما تحرك النابض يحدث أحتكاك داخلى ينتج عنه طاقة حرارية فتنتقل تلك الطاقة من النظام للوسط المحيط ..
وبما أننا لا يعنينا الوسط المحيط فتم فقط الأهتمام بمعدل فقد الطاقة الناجمة عن الأحتكاك الداخلى وتم تمثيل قوة الأحتكاك = السرعة * ثابت 

مثال ذلك لو أحضرت كتلة ودفعتها على سطح خشن ستتوقف بعد مسافة ما لماذا .. لأن مقدار الطاقة التى أكتسبتها قد فقدته للوسط المحيط بفعل الأحتكاك أى نقلت الطاقة منها للوسط المحيط .. وحينما تصبح طاقة تلك الكتلة = صفر ستصل للسكون 

إذن المسئول عن توقف النابض وخسارة طاقة الأنفعال هو طاقة التخامد فقط 


3-لو مثلنا بحركة الزلزال على المنشأ كالرجل في العربية مثلا مهما كانت سرعة العربية فلا يتأثر من بداخله اي مهما كانت قوة الزلزال لن يتأثر المنشأ ولكن المنشأ يتأثر بالعجلة كما يتأثر بها الراكب في السيارة ...فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ام لا ؟ 

ما هى العجلة = هى معدل تغير السرعة مع الزمن 

حينما تصبح سرعة العربة ثابتة مع الزمن 

V= constat 

لذلك سيصبح معدل تغير السرعة مع الزمن = صفر أى القوى على الكتل = صفر

فحينما تحاول تلك السيارة تغير سرعتها أم بالزيادة أو النقصان فحينئذ لن يكون معدل تغير السرعة = صفر وحينئذ ستظهر القوى على العربة وعلى الركاب وعلى كل الكتل الموجودة بداخل العربة 

نفس الشئ الزلزال .. فطبقات الأرض تتحرك فى شكل يشبه أمواج البحر .. فتجد أن البناء يتحرك ثم يتوقف .. نتيجة لذلك تصبح سرعة البناء نتيجة لزلزال بصفر ثم بقيمة ثم بصفر ثم يعاود البناء تلك الحركة عدة مرات ... مثال ذلك لو أمسكت بزجاجة مياه بيدك ثم دفعت الزجاجة للأمام ثم توقغت يدك ثم دفعت الزجاجة للخلف وكررت ذلك عدة مرات فى كل مرة ستكون سرعة الزجاجة كالتالى

صفر /قيمة / ثم صفر .. المرة التالية صفر /قيمة /ثم صفر .. وهكذا 

نتيجة لأختلاف تغير السرعة ظهرت العجلة وبالتالى ظهرت القوى على تلك الزجاجة .. نفس الشئ بالنسبة للبناء .. 

لكن بمعنى أوسع نقول أنك أكسبت تلك الزجاجة بتلك الحركة مقدارا من الطاقة ..هى طاقة حركة ... وعند توقف يدك عن الحركة .. ستبحث تلك الزجاجة عن الوسيلة المناسبه لها التى تتخلص بها من تلك الطاقة وترسلها لنظام اخر 

هذا تماما ما يحدث مع البناء .. 

4-بالنسبة لعلاقة الحمل بالزمن هل بذلك نتمنى ان يظل الزلزال فترة اطول كي يكون تأثيره اقل ام ماذا ؟ 

كلا .. ولكن لا يمكن أن أجيبك بتلك الطريقة .. فهناك تردد لحمل الزلزال أو لحركة طبقات الأرض .. وهناك ترددات للبناء .. حينما تكون ترددات موجات الزلزال أقرب ما يكون لترددات البناء فى تلك الحالة يكتسب البناء من الزلزال أكبر قدر من الطاقة والعكس صحيح .. 
دعنا نشرح ذلك فى المرات القادمة بإذن الله


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ash hag قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس ميشيل


 
شكرا جزيلا لك على دعواتك الطيبة وكلماتك المشجعة 

تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## HISHAM" (21 ديسمبر 2011)

وهنا دعني أشير لأمر أنا متأكد أنك ستشرحه فيما بعد بشكل جيد وهو مايلي(حيث أن المشاركين في الموضوع يستعجلون الأمور أحيانا)

كما تفضلت أخي ميخائيل أنت قمت بالتعبير عن نموذج المادة المرنة ب ( كتلة + نابض ) ولكنك أشرت أنه لم يتم إدخال أثر التخميد في هذا النموذج وبالتالي عندما ستتتحدث عن التخميد سيصبح النموذج كالتالي ( كتلة + نابض + مخمد لزج (Vscous Damper) ) حيث أنّ هذا المخمد سيعبر عن الاحتكاك الداخلي لجزيئات المادة والنابض يعبر عن التشوهات والكتلة هي كتلة المادة.

وبالتالي عندما يكون هذا النموذج هو الذي يعبر عن سلوك المادة بشكل كامل.

تقبل تحياتي أخي ميخائيل واعذرني على المقاطعة , أكمل وفقك الله وسدد خطاك.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 ديسمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> الواحد حاسس انه بيقرأ فى مجلة ولا فى قصة​
> 
> 
> ربنا يعلمك ويفهمك زى ما بتفهمنا يا بشمهندس​
> ...


 
بداية قم بتحديد المسألة 

لدينا نظام ( البناء )

الزلزال هو مصدر الطاقة 

الزلزال سيمنح هذا البناء قدرا محددا من الطاقة 100 أو 1000 أو 300 أيما يكون

هو مقدار محدد من الطاقة بعد ذلك ستتوقف الأرض عن الحركة 

مثال ذلك سفينة طافية على سطح المياه وقامت عدة أمواج متتالية صدمت تلك السفينة 

فى تلك الحالة تلك السفينة سوف تكتسب مقدارا محددا من الطاقة نسميه Input Energy

أى الطاقة التى دخلت على النظام أو الطاقة التى أكتسبها النظام ( البناء أو السفينة)

بعد ذلك بعد أن تتوقف تلك الأمواج أو بعد ان يتوقف ذلك الزلزال 

أصبح البناء لديه مقدار من الطاقة

الطاقة التى أكتسبها البناء من الزلزال = كمية محددة لنقل 100 جول مثلا 

البناء الان به مقدارا من الطاقة = 100 جول 

بعد 10 ثوانى سنقيس مقدار الطاقة = 70 جول

بعد 50 ثانية = 30 جول 

بعد 1 يوم = صفر 

إذن نحن نتعامل مع الطاقة بداخل البناء بثلاثة أشكال

طاقة الأنفعال (النوابض) + طاقة الحركة ( الكتل) 

ونتيجة للحركة للمادة (الكتل + النوابض) يحدث فقد بالطاقة وهو ما نسميه بطاقة التخامد 

أذن عند لحظة ما كان مقدار الطاقة -قبل حدوث أى فقد بالطاقة - بداخل البناء = 100

إذن يمكن أن نقول أن 

الطاقة التى أكتسبها البناء = طاقة حركة + طاقة أنفعال

وبمرور الزمن شيئا فشيئا سيفقد البناء تلك الطاقة وتصبح = صفر ويعود البناء للسكون مرة أخرى ...


نحن حينما ندرس الزلازل لا نعرف بأى قوة يضرب بها الزلزال البناء ..مثال ذلك أمواج البحر حينما تضرب سفينة طافية ... 

لكننا نعرف أن حركة تلك الأمواج ترسل مقاديرا من الطاقة لتلك السفينة .. نفس الشئ بالنسبة للزلازل .. نحن نستطيع أن نعرف من خلال الزلازل السابقة مقادير حركة مواجات الزلازل والتى نعرفها عن طريق ما يعرف ب عجلة الأرض - وهنا لا أعنى عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية - فتلك العجلة الأفقية منها نستطيع ان ندرس حركة البناء لأن أساس البناء مثبت بالأرض 

السفينة مثلما تسبح على عدد لا نهائى من النوابض التى تمثل سطح الماء كذلك البناء يسبح على عدد لا نهائى من النوابض تمثل أجزاء التربة ...
فتنتقل الطاقة من التربة للبناء .. وبعد ذلك سيعاود البناء تلك الطاقة لتلك النوابض مرة أخرى .. 

فحينما نقوم من خلال علم ديناميكا الأنشاءات بدراسة ميكانيزم الحركة 

ممثلا فى مرونة البناء ( النوابض) + جساءة البناء ( الكتل ) + الطاقة التى تنتقل من التربة للبناء ( ممثلا فى عجلة الأرض - الحركة الأفقية لطبقات الأرض أثناء حدوث الزلزال)

كل ذلك سيجعلنا نحصل على معادلة لحظات وقوع الزلزال تمثل معادلة Forced vibration system

وبعد أن ينتهى الزلزال ستصبح لديك جسم به مجموعة من التشكلات والسرعات نتيجة للطاقة التى أكتسبها فى تلك الحالة تصبح لديك معادلة free vibration sytem

فلديك مجموعة من الكتل بها قدر من الأزاحات وبها قد من السرعات حرة الحركة 

بما أننا نهتم بأقصى قدر من الطاقة سوف يكتسبه البناء لذلك نحن سندرس البناء أثناء تأثير الزلزال أى forced vibrration 

لأننا ببساطة طالما حددنا أكبر قدر من الطاقة ووجدنا أن البناء قادر على أختزال ذلك القدر من الطاقة إذن بعد ذلك كل ما هنالك أن البناء سيبدء تدريجيا فى فقد تلك الطاقة إلى أن يصل للسكون .. 

لكن لو كانت قدرة البناء على أختزال ذلك القدر من الطاقة أقل من الطاقة التى سوف يكتسبها من الزلزال حينئذ قد ينهار البناء أو بعض أجزائه ...


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 ديسمبر 2011)

hisham" قال:


> وهنا دعني أشير لأمر أنا متأكد أنك ستشرحه فيما بعد بشكل جيد وهو مايلي(حيث أن المشاركين في الموضوع يستعجلون الأمور أحيانا)
> 
> كما تفضلت أخي ميخائيل أنت قمت بالتعبير عن نموذج المادة المرنة ب ( كتلة + نابض ) ولكنك أشرت أنه لم يتم إدخال أثر التخميد في هذا النموذج وبالتالي عندما ستتتحدث عن التخميد سيصبح النموذج كالتالي ( كتلة + نابض + مخمد لزج (vscous damper) ) حيث أنّ هذا المخمد سيعبر عن الاحتكاك الداخلي لجزيئات المادة والنابض يعبر عن التشوهات والكتلة هي كتلة المادة.
> 
> ...


 

نعم هى كذلك ... 

وأعتذر لك ولكل الزملاء عن التأخر فى تحديث الموضوع أولا بأول ..ذلك يعود لأسباب تتعلق ببطء النت فى كثير من الأحيان ..

مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى لك صديقى العزيز م هشام وأشكرك على تعليقاتك البناءة 

تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير


----------



## نبعة المدينة (21 ديسمبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وحده القوه هي النيوتن
> اذا كان لديك جسم ما كتلته 100 نيوتن ويسقط سقوطا حرا وتم التأثير عليه بتسارع اضافي في نفس الاطار المرجعي -z
> اذن يكون القوه المؤثره هي مجموع التسارعين مضروبا في الكتله
> ...


لماذا نقول وتم التأثير عليه بتسارع اضافي في نفس الاطار المرجعي -z ولا نقول اثرنا عليه بقوة كذا ..فحضرتك والكثيرين يقولون اثرنا بتسارع قيمة معينه ولا نقرأ من احد باننا اثرنا عليه بقوه.
ونسمع ان القطار يسير بتسارع (عجله ) ولا نقول بسرعه 5م/ث .على ما يبدو هناك خلط .وكيف لي ان اعرف هذا التسارع فمثلآ السرعه يمكن لي قياسها ومعرفتها ولها عداد على الشاحنه والقوه اقوم بتوزين قطعه في الميزان واضرب تلك القيمه ب 9.18فاعرف القوه ( قوة جذبها ...)
ولكن كيف لي ان اعرف التسارع.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 ديسمبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> لماذا نقول وتم التأثير عليه بتسارع اضافي في نفس الاطار المرجعي -z ولا نقول اثرنا عليه بقوة كذا ..فحضرتك والكثيرين يقولون اثرنا بتسارع قيمة معينه ولا نقرأ من احد باننا اثرنا عليه بقوه.
> ونسمع ان القطار يسير بتسارع (عجله ) ولا نقول بسرعه 5م/ث .على ما يبدو هناك خلط .وكيف لي ان اعرف هذا التسارع فمثلآ السرعه يمكن لي قياسها ومعرفتها ولها عداد على الشاحنه والقوه اقوم بتوزين قطعه في الميزان واضرب تلك القيمه ب 9.18فاعرف القوه ( قوة جذبها ...)
> ولكن كيف لي ان اعرف التسارع.


 
الزميل الفاضل "نبعة المدينة "

بداية أشكرك لمتابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة .. وبخصوص مشاركتك السابقة ... لقد قمت بالرد عليها أكثر من مرة ولكن للأسف لسوء الأنترنت لدى .. وجدت أن الردود لم ترسل بشكل صحيح .. فأعتذر لك مرة أخرى ...
وأتمنى أن تستمر معنا بتلك الدراسة 

خالص تحياتى لك ولكل زملائنا المتابعين معنا ذلك الموضوع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 ديسمبر 2011)

mina10 قال:


> mashkoor


 
أهلا بك زميلى الفاضل بملتقى المهندسيين العرب

وأشكرك لمتابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة 

تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مفهوم الطاقة ...​ 
الان نريد أن نربط حديثنا عن الطاقة بما يخص الزلازل ​ 
الان أريد أن أطرح عليكم سؤالا وأنتظر ردودكم ​ 
لو أحضرنا عدة كتل لنقل ثلاث كتل ​ 
الكتلة الأولى = الكتلة الثانية = الكتلة الثالثة = 1 كجم ​ 
وأحضرنا ثلاث نوابض خطية ​ 
جساءة النابض الأول = 1​ 
جساءة النابض الثانى = 2​ 
جساءة النابض الثالث = 3​ 
وقمنا بنتثبيت طرف كل نابض بكتلة من الكتل الثلاث ​ 
سيصبح لدينا الان 3 نماذج ​ 
بحيث بكل نموذج يكون لدينا نابض حر الحركة من طرف ​ 
والطرف الثانى مثبت به الكتلة ​ 
وضعنا الثلاث نوابض مع الكتل فوق شاحنة (عربة)​ 
بحيث تم تثبيت الطرف الحر بأحد أجزاء الشاحنة ​ 
والكتلة كما هى مثبتة بالنابض​ 
ولنفرض أن سطح الشاحنة أملس أى لا يوجد أحتكاك بين ​ 
سطح الشاخنة والكتلة ​ 
وبدأت هذه الشاحنة فى الحركة من السكون ​ 
وتسارعت بمقدار 0.2 م /ثانية تربيع​ 
وأستمرت بتلك العجلة acceleration لمدة 5 ثوانى​ 
سؤالى لكم الان ​ 

فى الفترة الزمنية من صفر إلى 5 ثوانى​ 
أكتسب كل نظام( = الكتلة + النابض) قدرا من الطاقة من الشاحنة ​ 
هل الثلاث أنظمة أكتسبت نفس القدر من الطاقة ​ 
أم أن كل نظام أكتسب مقدارا مختلفا من الطاقة ​ 
ولماذا ​ 
أنتظر أجابتكم مع الشرح والتحليل​


----------



## max moment (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*
**أقصى قوة مؤثرة على الكتل ستكون عند أ**ك**بر عجلة تتحرك بها العربة وهى التى ستكون بعد 5 ثوانى*​*Max acceleration = 1 m/sec²*​*F1 = m*a + K1 *d1*​*F2 = m*a + K2 *d2*​*F3 = m*a + K3 *d3*​*وهذا هو النموذج الذى يعبر عن **forced vibration system*​*وبعد أن تسير العربة بسرعة ثابتة ( أى العجلة تساوى صفر )*​*سيبدأ النظام ( المكون من الكتلة + النابض ) فى فقد الطاقة التى اكتسبها*​*صور فقد الطاقة*​*ستنتقل الطاقة من العربة الى النظام فى صورة طاقة حركة وطاقة انفعال*​*ستكتسب الكتلة مقدارا من طاقة الحركة ( **m *a ** ) ونظرا لأنها مثبتة بنابض سترد الكتلة هذه الطاقة الى النابض مرة أخرى فى صورة طاقة انفعال ( **k * d** )*​*ثم يرد النابض هذه الطاقة مرة أخرى إلى الكتلة فى صورة طاقة حركة*​*وهكذا إلى أن يستقر النظام تماما ويتم فقد الطاقة كلها*​*وبما أن الكتل متساوية*​*إذن لتبسيط الحل نستطيع ان نقول ان القوة ستتغير على النوابض المثبت فيها الكتل*​*وبما أن جساءة النوابض مختلفة*​*إذن ستختلف الفترة الزمنية التى يفقد فيها كل نابض الطاقة التى اكتسبها*​*الخلاصة : الثلاث أنظمة أكتسبت نفس القدر من الطاقة*​*ولكن ستختلف الفترة الزمنية التى يفقد فيها كل نظام الطاقة التى اكتسبها*​*أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت فى الحل*​​​*

*​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (22 ديسمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> *
> **أقصى قوة مؤثرة على الكتل ستكون عند أ**ك**بر عجلة تتحرك بها العربة وهى التى ستكون بعد 5 ثوانى*
> *Max acceleration = 1 m/sec²*
> *F1 = m*a + K1 *d1*
> ...


ارجو ان توضح اجابتك 
-فحضرتك تقول ان طاقةالحركه=m*a وان طاقة الانفعال =k*d ما علاقة ذلك بالقاعده التي تقول ان الطاقه =نصف الكتله*مربع السرعه
2-ذكرت جمله تقول ( وبعد ان تسير العربه بسرعه ثابته (اي العجله تساوي صفر )) فماذا تعني هذه الجمله اي لماذا اذا كانت السرعه ثابته تصبح العجله=صفر فهل نفهمان الزلزال يحصل فقط عندما تختلف سرعة حركة ألأرض من تحته، فلو تحركت ألأرض من تحت المبنى (زلزال )بسرعة ثابته فهل هذا يعني ان العجله =صفر وبالتالي لا تأثير لهذا الزلزال على المبنى. 
ذكر المهندس ميشيل هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2503809#ixzz1hGYkIFPU

ذكر هذه الجمله والتي تقول
وتسارعت بمقدار 0.2 م /ثانية تربيع جمله وأستمرت بتلك العجلة acceleration لمدة 5 ثوانى ماذا نفهم من هذا الكلام ..أي بمعنى آخر اذا علمنا ان العربه تتسارع بمقدار 0,2متر/ثانيه تربيع ما هي سرعة هذه العربه
هذه هي الفيزياء السؤال يولد سؤال آخر .وأرجو ان يدلو كلنا بدلوه.


----------



## max moment (22 ديسمبر 2011)

> ارجو ان توضح اجابتك
> -فحضرتك تقول ان طاقةالحركه=m*a وان طاقة الانفعال =k*d ما علاقة ذلك بالقاعده التي تقول ان الطاقه =نصف الكتله*مربع السرعه


الاخت الفاضلة : 1- كما فهمت من المهندس ميشيل أنه عند تأثير الزلزال من الصحيح أن نقول أن البناء اكتسب قدرا من الطاقة ( اللى احنا بنقول عليها : اثرنا على البناء بقوة )
فعندما قلت ذلك قصدت أن جزءا من القوة التى سيكتسبها النظام ستكون 
احداها m *a والاخرى ستكون k * d 
2 - بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية المهندس ميشيل افاض فيها واوجز .........يعنى مثلا تخيلى حضرتك لو انتى راكبة سيارة .......فى بداية تحرك السيارة نلاحظ انها تحركت من السكون ( السرعة = صفر ) عند زمن قدره صفر الى مثلا سرعة 10 م / ث فى زمن قدره مثلا 2 ثانية 
اذن يمكننا ان نحسب العجلة .......... ونتيجة لتلك العجلة تتولد قوة ( ناتجة من القصور الذاتى ) على الراكب ..........وعندما تستمر السيارة على هذه السرعة 10 م / ث ( اى لا يوجد عجلة الان ) تكون القوة المؤثرة على الراكب = صفر​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (22 ديسمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة : 1- كما فهمت من المهندس ميشيل أنه عند تأثير الزلزال من الصحيح أن نقول أن البناء اكتسب قدرا من الطاقة ( اللى احنا بنقول عليها : اثرنا على البناء بقوة )
> فعندما قلت ذلك قصدت أن جزءا من القوة التى سيكتسبها النظام ستكون
> احداها m *a والاخرى ستكون k * d
> 2 - بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية المهندس ميشيل افاض فيها واوجز .........يعنى مثلا تخيلى حضرتك لو انتى راكبة سيارة .......فى بداية تحرك السيارة نلاحظ انها تحركت من السكون ( السرعة = صفر ) عند زمن قدره صفر الى مثلا سرعة 10 م / ث فى زمن قدره مثلا 2 ثانية
> اذن يمكننا ان نحسب العجلة .......... ونتيجة لتلك العجلة تتولد قوة ( ناتجة من القصور الذاتى ) على الراكب ..........وعندما تستمر السيارة على هذه السرعة 10 م / ث ( اى لا يوجد عجلة الان ) تكون القوة المؤثرة على الراكب = صفر​


شكراًاخي على ايضاحاتك وكأنك تريد القول ان التسارع (العجله )=فرق السرعه مقسومه على الزمن الذي تغيرت فيه السرعه.
ففي المثال الذي اعطيتنا اياه فان التسارع الذي اكتسبته السياره خلال الثانيتين =10مترمقسومه/2ثانيه ليصبح 5متر/ثانيه تربيع..طبعاً هذا لا يعني ان العجله في لحظة ثبات السرعه =5 ولكنها تساوي الصفر (حيث ان السرعه قد استقرت على على 10متر/ثانيه.وليس هناك اختلاف في السرعه فليس هناك تسارع.


----------



## HISHAM" (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

أخي العزيز max moment أعتقد أن التسارع ثابت خلال مدة ال 5 ثواني وبالتالي التسارع عند الثانية الأولى هو نفسه التسارع عند الثانية الخامسة ويساوي 0.2 (m/sec2) , أي التسارع ثابت خلال المدة الزمنية , وعلى أي حال يجب التأكد من ذلك من الأخ ميخائيل .

تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## max moment (22 ديسمبر 2011)

HISHAM" قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي العزيز max moment أعتقد أن التسارع ثابت خلال مدة ال 5 ثواني وبالتالي التسارع عند الثانية الأولى هو نفسه التسارع عند الثانية الخامسة ويساوي 0.2 (m/sec2) , أي التسارع ثابت خلال المدة الزمنية , وعلى أي حال يجب التأكد من ذلك من الأخ ميخائيل .
> 
> تقبلو تحياتي


 
 ان شاء الله كلامك صحيح اخى الكريم 
السرعة هى التى ستختلف عند الثانية = 5 وستكون ( 1m/sec )

بالمناسبة بقى : خلينا نسأل المهندس ميشيل سؤال 
عند حدوث الزلزال هل تتغير العجلة الزلزالية من قيمة لأخرى أم انها تكون عجلة بقيمة ثابتة مثل المثال السابق ​


----------



## HISHAM" (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

أخي العزيز Max Moment بكل تأكيد تتغير قيمة التسارع خلال فترة الزلزال , ولا تكون ثابتة أبدا .


----------



## نبعة المدينة (24 ديسمبر 2011)

hisham" قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي العزيز max moment أعتقد أن التسارع ثابت خلال مدة ال 5 ثواني وبالتالي التسارع عند الثانية الأولى هو نفسه التسارع عند الثانية الخامسة ويساوي 0.2 (m/sec2) , أي التسارع ثابت خلال المدة الزمنية , وعلى أي حال يجب التأكد من ذلك من الأخ ميخائيل .
> 
> تقبلو تحياتي


يا حبذا لو قام ألأخ ميشيل بايضاح هذا الخلط فكل منا فهمالموضوع بطريقه مغايره أي موضوع العجله (التسارع )وعلاقتها بالسرعه وعلاقة ألاثنتين بالقوه


----------



## نبعة المدينة (24 ديسمبر 2011)

HISHAM" قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي العزيز max moment أعتقد أن التسارع ثابت خلال مدة ال 5 ثواني وبالتالي التسارع عند الثانية الأولى هو نفسه التسارع عند الثانية الخامسة ويساوي 0.2 (m/sec2) , أي التسارع ثابت خلال المدة الزمنية , وعلى أي حال يجب التأكد من ذلك من الأخ ميخائيل .
> 
> تقبلو تحياتي


على ما يبدو اننا نعود للمربع ألأول حيث ذكر السيد max. mom.هذه الجمله هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2504467#ixzz1hR5lWf6q


وبعد أن تسير العربة بسرعة ثابتة ( أى العجلة تساوى صفر ) فماذانستنتج فنستنتج بنتائج لا اعلم دقتها فكل فرضيه تلزمنا بفرضيه ثانيه حيث ان الفرضيه هذه تفرض علينا ان يكون الزلزال هو الفرق في سرعة ألأرض من تحت المبنى وهو نفس تعريف العجله (التسارع )
أي لو كان هناك زلزال لمدة 10ثواني وفي اول ثانيتين بدأت العجله(الزياده في السرعه ) الى ان استقرت من الثانيه الثانيه ولمدة ستة ثواني ) ثم ثم بدأ بالتوقف في الثانيه الثامنه الى ان توقف تماماً في الثانيه العاشره فماذا نستنتج ان تأثير هذا الزلزال فقط في اول ثانيتين وآخر ثانيتين (اي اختلاف السرعه بتزايد السرعه في اول ثانيتين وتناقص السرعه في آخر ثانيتين )ولا تأثير لزلزال في الثواني في الثواني الثالثه وحتى الثانيه السابعه حيث لا يوجد اختلاف في السرعه وبالتالي ليس هناك عجله .
فقط استنتاج ما تم ذكره في هذا الباب من الملتقى .
وان كنا نسينا الكثير من الفيزياء الا انه ما زال عندنا القدره على التفكير بطريقه علميه .


----------



## max moment (25 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس ميشيل اتأخر علينا ليه كده 
دا الواحد مستنى مشاركاته زى ما يكون مستنى العيد هههههههه
عسى المانع خيرا ان شاء الله​


----------



## max moment (25 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس ميشيل اتأخر علينا ليه كده 
دا الواحد مستنى مشاركاته زى ما يكون مستنى العيد هههههههه
عسى المانع خيرا ان شاء الله​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 ديسمبر 2011)

My Dear friend "Max Moment

I aplogize for you and all my friends that waiting for update this subject

Sorry because I have a problem with internet connection

That is why I could not reply..
I sent many replies but not post to forum

Sorry for that and I hope soon, I can solve the net problem

Kindly accept my best regards
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/OeNg7Cr_/37_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/get/VAmDmgNt/38_online.html

Kindly find solution in the attached two image files


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 ديسمبر 2011)

if any one can attach the files to be readable in the forum

it will be better

Thanks


----------



## max moment (25 ديسمبر 2011)

no problem our dear engineer
only , we worrried for your late
and we missed your interesting teaching
pleeeeeeeeeeease check the person who makes net cut
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh​


----------



## max moment (25 ديسمبر 2011)

دى الصور يا بشمهندس


----------



## max moment (25 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بمراجعة نتائج المثال السابق وبشرح بسيط لخطوات الحل

تم أستخدام قانون نيوتن الثانى لكتابة معادلة الحركة 

الطرف الحر للنابض يتحرك بنفس حركة الشاحنة

وبالتالى تسارع الطرف الحر للنابض = نفس تسارع الشاحنة

الطرف الاخر للنابض متصل بالكتلة 

وبالتالى تسارع الكتلة = نفس تسارع النابض من الطرف b كما موضح بالرسم السابق

سنكتب معادلة الحركة وسنحصل منها على معادلة تفاضلية بها متغيران 

المتغير الأول = المسافة التى يتحركها النابض عند الطرف a​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2011)

المتغير الثانى = المسافة التى يتحركها النابض عند الطرف المتصل بالكتلة 

تسارع الطرف الحر للنابض المتصل بالشاحنة = نفس تسارع الشاحنة

عند الدقائق الخمس الأولى تتسارع الشاحنة بمقدارا ثابتا =0.2 متر/ ثانية تربيع

وبالتالى أن نقول أن تسارع النابض عند الطرف الحر = 0.2

وبأجراء التكامل نحصل على سرعة النابض عند الطرف الحر المتصل بالشاحنة

سرعة الطرف الحر = تكامل مقدارا ثابتا مع الزمن
= 0.2 * الزمن + ثابت

عند الزمن = صفر كانت سرعة الطرف الحر=صفر ومنها 

نجد أن قيمة الثابت = صفر

سرعة الطرف الحر للنابض = 0.2 * الزمن

بأجراء التكامل للمعادلة السابقة = نحصل على المسافة التى يتحركها الطرف الحر

للنابض مع الزمن

المسافة = xa 

= 0.2* الزمن تربيع /2 
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2011)

إذن بعد كتابة معادلة الحركة

والتعويض عن المتغير xa 

بالقيمة التى حصلنا عليها 

سنحصل على معادلة خطية غير متجانسة من الدرجة الثانية 


بحل هذه المعادلة سنحصل على 

معادلة المسافة التى تتحركها الكتلة مع الزمن xB

وبأشتقاق تلك المعادلة سنحصل على السرعة التى تتحركها بها الكتلة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2011)

إذن من خلال تحديد المسافة التى يقطعها الطرف a للنابض فى خلال الفترة 5 ثوانى

وتحديد المسافة التى تحركها النابض عند الطرف B وطرحهما من بعض

نستطيع أن نحصل على مقدار الأستطالة أو الأنضغاط بذلك النابض

ومنها نستطيع أن نحصل على مقدار طاقة الانفعال التى أختزلها النابض

ولدينا الان معادلة السرعة للكتلة وبالتالى 

يمكننا أن نحصل على قيمة السرعة الخاصة بالكتلة عند الثانية الخامسة

وبالتالى يمكن أن نحدد مقدار طاقة الحركة التى أكتسبتها تلك الكتلة فى خلال تلك الفترة الزمنية 
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2011)

وبحل هذا المثال البسيط ​ 
حصلنا على نتائج هامة جدا جدا ​ 
يجب أن نلتفت إليها بكل عناية​ 
بالرغم من أن الكتل ثابتة للنموذج الاول والثانى​ 
إلا أن أختلاف جساءة النوابض ​ 
جعلت النموذج الاول يكتسب مقدار أقل من الطاقة​ 
اقل من النموذج الثانى ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ببساطة يمكن أن نقول​ 
لو كان لدينا جسم جاسئ نستطيع أن نقول أن​ 
طاقة الحركة = تعتمد على مقدار الكتلة ​ 
ولو لدينا مجموعة من النوابض فقط لأستطعنا أن نقول أن ​ 
الطاقة التى تكتسبها النوابض تعتمد على جسائتها​ 
فمقدار طاقة الانفعال = يعتمد على جساءة النوابض​ 
إذن ماذا لو لدينا كتل مرنة ( نوابض مرنة + كتل جاسئة )​ 
فى تلك الحالة لا نستطيع أن نقول​ 
أن مقدار الطاقة التى يكتسبها ذلك النظام ​ 
يعتمد فقط على كتلة النظام​ 
ولا نستطيع أن نقول أن مقدار الطاقة التى يكتسبها النظام​ 
يعتمد فقط على جساءة النوابض ​ 

بل فى الواقع مقدار الطاقة التى سوف يكتسبها النظام ​ 
من التسارع سوف يعتمد على كل من ​ 
كتلة النظام ​ 
+​ 
جساءة النوابض​ 
أو بمعنى اخر ​ 
(كتلة النظام + جساءة النوابض + النسبة بينهما k/M​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (26 ديسمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> المهندس ميشيل اتأخر علينا ليه كده
> دا الواحد مستنى مشاركاته زى ما يكون مستنى العيد هههههههه
> عسى المانع خيرا ان شاء الله​


هذه فرصه من اجل ان نحضر الموضوع جيداً (عسى ان نستطيع الاجابه على اسئلته القادمه )


----------



## max moment (26 ديسمبر 2011)

استفسار لو سمحت يا مهندس ميشيل 
لماذا ساويت بين 

K ( xA – xB ) = m ẍB
يعنى دا معناه ان القوة المؤثرة على النابض = القوة المؤثرة على الكتلة 
اللى انا فاهمه لحد دلوقتى ان 
f = m*a + k *d
ارجو توضيح هذه النقطة وشكرا لك​


----------



## max moment (26 ديسمبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> هذه فرصه من اجل ان نحضر الموضوع جيداً (عسى ان نستطيع الاجابه على اسئلته القادمه )


 
:28::28::28:​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> استفسار لو سمحت يا مهندس ميشيل
> 
> لماذا ساويت بين ​
> k ( xa – xb ) = m ẍb
> ...


 
حينما نستخدم قانون نيوتن الثانى 

بماذا نقول

نقول أن محصلة القوى الخارجية المؤثرة على الجسم

= 

كتلة الجسم * العجلة التى تتحرك بها الكتلة

ففى ذلك المثال

أنت تقول أن القوى = قوة القصور الذاتى + قوة الشد بالنابض

فما هى تلك القوى ؟؟

إذن عليك أن تحدد تلك القوى 

الكتلة لا تؤثر عليها قوى خارجية اخرى سوى 

قوة الشد بالنابض 

لذلك قلنا أن محصلة القوى الخارجية = الكتلة * تسارع الكتلة

ما هى تلك القوى الخارجية ( = قوة الشد بالنابض )

فلنفرض أنك تحاول شد الطرف الحر للنابض بدلا من الشاحنة

ستلاحظ حدوث فارق زمنى ما بين شد النابض 

وما بين بدء حركة الكتلة

بينما لو أستبدلت النابض بخيط جاسئ

من لحظة شد الخيط ستتحرك معك الكتلة بنفس السرعة

التى سيتحرك بها الطرف الحر للخيط 

ببساطة لأن كل الطاقة خرجت من يدك وتحولت لطاقة 

حركة على الكتلة 

بينما فى حالة النابض

تحرك النابض قليلا محدثا أستطالة 

ثم بعد ذلك تحركت الكتلة 

لأن جزء من الطاقة التى خرجت من يدك 

قد أختزلها النابض والجزء المتبقى ذهب للكتلة 


فهناك فارق زمنى لكى يحدث تغير بكمية التحرك للكتلة 

فالنابض يستطيل قليلا ويحدث مقاومة للكتلة إلى أن تصبح

القوة بالنابض = قوة القصور الذاتى 

وبعد ذلك يستطيل النابض مرة أخرى

ومع هذه الفوراق الزمنية نجد أن معدل تغير كمية التحرك للكتلة 

أقل من الكمية التى أكتسبتها تلك الكتلة من طاقة 

مما يعنى أن النوابض قد أختزلت قدرا من تلك الطاقة 

​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> هذه فرصه من اجل ان نحضر الموضوع جيداً (عسى ان نستطيع الاجابه على اسئلته القادمه )


 
أشكر لك متابعتك ذلك الموضوع

ولو هناك أى صعوبة سأحاول أن الشرح بأكبر قدر من التبسيط 

تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مفهوم الطاقة ... 

من المثال السابق ماذا أستنتجنا 

وكيف نعكس ذلك على تصميم المنشاءات لمقاومة الزلازل ؟؟

​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (26 ديسمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> ببساطة يمكن أن نقول​
> لو كان لدينا جسم جاسئ نستطيع أن نقول أن​
> طاقة الحركة = تعتمد على مقدار الكتلة ​
> ولو لدينا مجموعة من النوابض فقط لأستطعنا أن نقول أن ​
> ...


مشكور اخي على معلوماتك القيمه وعلى ما يبدو انني بدأت التحق بزملائي في هذا الباب من الملتقى (حيث حضرت متأخراً بعض الشيئ ولكن لي سؤال عن المعادلات التي اوردتها في ملف مستقل.+
.......xb=.2*m/k*coswt+...... السؤال يقول من اين اتى coswt وهل هناك ميول نريد ان نجد الزاويه لها اي من اين اتت هذه المعادله.
وسؤال آخر ابنتي في الصفوف الاعداديه ولا حظت معي هذه المعادلات فقالت انني ادرسها ولي امتحان نهائي بها واخذت تسألني (بصراحه جاوبت على بعضها ولم استطع الاجابه على بعضها ألآخر )ومن بين ألأسئله قالت لي 
ان الشغل=القوه*المسافه فما هو الشغل كتعريف فيزيائي ....
علماً قالت لي ان الطاقه =القوه*المسافه فهل هذا يعني ان الشغل هو نفسه الطاقه فصمتت ولم اعلم الاجابه.
السؤال هل ان الشغل نفسه الطاقه وما الفرق بينها.
كان هناك جواب بان الشغل هو الطاقه ولكن (طاقه مبذوله ) وأعطيتها مثال نقول ان فلاناً اشتغل اي انه بذل طاقه 
كان جواب على اللطيش


----------



## max moment (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا لك على التوضيح 
لكن فى المثال السابق لو أردنا ان نربط هذا المثال بالمنشآت
لو قلنا مثلا 
السيارة = الأرض
الطرف a المثبت به النابض والكتلة = أساسات المنشأ
النابض = حوائط القص والكور 
الكتلة = كتلة المنشأ أو كتلة كل دور على حده 
أريد تمثيل القانون فى كل حالة والربط بينهما 
وآاااااااااااااااسف على الإزعاج 
بس ما دام هنفهم يبقى نفهم صح :28::28::28: ههههههه
وشكرا جزيلا لك أيها الاخ العزيز​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 ديسمبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> مشكور اخي على معلوماتك القيمه وعلى ما يبدو انني بدأت التحق بزملائي في هذا الباب من الملتقى (حيث حضرت متأخراً بعض الشيئ ولكن لي سؤال عن المعادلات التي اوردتها في ملف مستقل.+
> .......xb=.2*m/k*coswt+...... السؤال يقول من اين اتى coswt وهل هناك ميول نريد ان نجد الزاويه لها اي من اين اتت هذه المعادله.
> وسؤال آخر ابنتي في الصفوف الاعداديه ولا حظت معي هذه المعادلات فقالت انني ادرسها ولي امتحان نهائي بها واخذت تسألني (بصراحه جاوبت على بعضها ولم استطع الاجابه على بعضها ألآخر )ومن بين ألأسئله قالت لي
> ان الشغل=القوه*المسافه فما هو الشغل كتعريف فيزيائي ....
> ...



نعم تعريف الشغل work هو مقدارا من الطاقة والذى يساوى القوة مضروبا فى المسافة التى تحركتها تلك القوة 

أما كون الشغل هو طاقة مبذولة ... فلكى نفهم هذا المعنى علينا أن نحدد ما هو المصدر الذى يخسر أو يبذل الشغل أو الطاقة وما هو المصدر أو النظام الذى يكتسب ذلك الشغل أو تلك الطاقة 

فمثلا شخص يدفع صندوق خشبى من على الأرض 

لدينا هنا نظامان .. النظام الأول هو الشخص 

هذا الشخص يدفع الصندوق بقوة ولتكن = 5 وحرك الصندوق مسافة 1 متر ... أى الرجل خسر أو فقد أو بذل مقدرا من الطاقة = 5*1=5


بينما الصندوق الخشبى أكتسب أو كسب أو أخذ قدرا من الطاقة = 5*1 = 5

ولنلاحظ هذه الملاحظة الهامة :

حينما يدفع الرجل الصندوق مثلا بالأتجاه أكس فالقوة التى تؤثر على الصندوق هى قوة موجبة أى فى الأتجاه الموجب لأكس أى يمكن أن نقول أن القوة على الصندوق = +5 وتحرك الصندوق فى نفس الأتجاه الموجب لمحور أكس أى تحرك مسافة = +1

وبالتالى الشغل أو الطاقة على الصندوق = +5 * +1 = +5 

اى الصندوق أكتسب قدرا من الطاقة = +5

بينما الرجل حينما حاول دفع الصندوق رد الصندوق على الرجل بقوة تساوى نفس مقدار القوة التى يدفع بها الرجل الصندوق ولكن بعكس الأتجاه أى بعكس أتجاه أكس ... وذلك وفقا لقانون نيوتن الأول لكل فعل رد فعل مساوى فى المقدار ومضاد فى الاتجاه

فى تلك الحالة تؤثر على يد الرجل قوة = - 5 والأشاره الناقص تعنى القوة بعكس أتجاه أكس 

وتحركت يد الرجل مسافة = +1 

فى تلك الحالة الشغل أو الطاقة على يد الرجل = -5 * +1 = - 5 

ولكن الطاقة دائما كمية موجبة فكيف نفسر تلك الأشارة السالبة 

نفسرها بأن الشخص فقد أو خسر مقدار من الطاقة = 5


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 ديسمبر 2011)

..xb=.2*m/k*coswt+...... السؤال يقول من اين اتى coswt وهل هناك ميول نريد ان نجد الزاويه لها اي من اين اتت هذه المعادله


جاء من حل المعادلة التفاضلية من الدرجة الثانية ...

فحينما نقول ان :

M* acceleration + K *X = Function (t

هذه المعادلة ببساطة تعبر عن جزءان كما قلنا .. الجزء الأول له علاقة بالطاقة الداخلية للمادة أى طاقة الانفعال .. والجزء الثانى له علاقه بطاقة الحركة 

فحل هذه المعادلة رياضيا لابد أن يشتمل على المتغير كوزين (الزمن)

ولتفسير هذا يمكن أن نقول أن الكتلة والنابض يتبادلان كل منهما الطاقة الكتلة تظل تتحرك إلى أن تفقد طاقة الحركة وتختزلها بالنابض ثم يقوم النابض بعكس ذلك يظل يفقد طاقة الانفعال إلى أن تكتسبها الكتلة فى شكل طاقة حركة وهكذا .. أن هذا هو ما يعرف بال Vibration أو ال Oscillation 

والدالة الوحيدة التى تستطيع أن تصف لنا تلك الحركة ... هى دالة الكوزين أو دالة ال ساين Sin لأننا نجد ببساطة أن المتغير أكس تارة يتحرك بالأتجاه الموجب وتارة يتحرك بالأتجاه السالب مع الزمن ... فلا يوجد أى داله أخرى يمكن أن تصف لنا ذلك ... 

أى لابد ان يشتمل حل تلك المعادلة على كوزين (الزمن * مقدار ثابتا )

هذا المقدار الثابت هو النسبة ما بين جساءة النابض وقيمة الكتلة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 ديسمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> شكرا كثيرا لك على التوضيح
> 
> لكن فى المثال السابق لو أردنا ان نربط هذا المثال بالمنشآت
> لو قلنا مثلا
> ...


 
حاول أن تجيب على المشاركة رقم 202

ودون ملاحظاتك على المثال السابق 

وماذا أستنجنا 

وسوف أجيبك بعد ذلك على الأسئلة 

ولاحظ أن ما ينطبق على كتلة واحدة بنابض

ينطبق على عدة كتل وعدة نوابض

أى ما ينطبق على منشأ بطابق واحد 

سوى تنطبق نفس المفاهيم ونفس الأفكار على منشأ 

متعدد الطوابق مهما كان عددها لأن المبادئ العامة

ثابتة ولا تتغير بتغير نوعية التطبيق الذى نقوم بدراسته 
​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (27 ديسمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> شكرا كثيرا لك على التوضيح
> لكن فى المثال السابق لو أردنا ان نربط هذا المثال بالمنشآت
> لو قلنا مثلا
> السيارة = الأرض
> ...


اعطائك لربط المثال بالحل قريب من الصواب ( الظاهر أنك بتذاكر من ورانا )


----------



## max moment (27 ديسمبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> اعطائك لربط المثال بالحل قريب من الصواب ( الظاهر أنك بتذاكر من ورانا )


 
ما هو الحسد ده اللى جايب الواحد ورا 
مش عارف احل ولا مسألة من مسائل المهندس ميشيل
هههههههه
الحقيقة بقى 
شرح المهندس ميشيل يجبر اى حد انه يذاكر مراات ومراااااات 
ويعاود قراءة الشرح أكثر من مرة 
عشان فى كل قراءة يزيد الفهم  والإستيعاب​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مفهوم الطاقة ...

من خلال المثال السابق نستطيع أن نجد أن 

مقدار الطاقة التى أكتسبتها الثلاث كتل المتساوية 

حينما تسارعت الشاحنة بنفس المقدار

قد أختلفت بأختلاف جساءات النوابض 

أى أنه لو لدينا ثلاث مبانى متساوية الكتل

ولكن مختلفة فى الجساءة 

فحينما تتعرض الثلاث أبنية لنفس الزلزال

سوف يكتسب كل بناء مقدار مختلفا من الطاقة

تختلف عن البناء الاخر

لن تختزل أو لن تكتسب الثلاث أبنية المتساوية الكتلة

نفس المقدار من الطاقة لنفس الزلزال 

إن هذه النقطة الهامة هى فكرة جوهرية لتصيميم وحساب

الزلازل على المنشاءات بصفة عامة 

فلو عدنا لنفس المثال السابق ولاحظنا النتيجة النهائية 

سنجد ذلك 

إذن كما أن طاقة الحركة تعتمد على قيمة الكتلة 

فلو أحضرنا ثلاث كتل مختلفة المقادير 

وتسارعت الثلاث كتل بنفس العجلة 

ستكتسب كل كتلة مقدارا من طاقة الحركة يختلف عن الكتل الأخرى

نفس الكلام سوف ينطبق أيضا على النوابض

لو أحضرنا ثلاث نوابض مختلفة الجساءات 

وقمنا بعد ذلك بتثبيت طرف كل نابض

وشد الطرف الاخر بحيث تتسارع الثلاث نوابض

بقيمة متساوية 

سنجد أن كل نابض سوف يكتسب مقدار من الطاقة 

يختلف عن النابضان الاخران 

أما فى حال جمع الكتل والنوابض معا ( كتلة + نابض )

فسوف يجتمع العاملان معا 

بمعنى إذا تعرضت مجموعة من الأجسام المرنة (كتل + نوابض)

لتسارع ما ( الحركة الأفقية للأرض = الزلزال)

فسوف تكتسب تلك الأجسام 

مقاديرا من الطاقة تعتمد على كل من 

الكتلة 

+ 

جساءة النوابض

+

النسبة ما بين جساءة النوابض / الكتل 

وهى ما يمكن أن نسميها بالأوميجا

لهذا سوف يعتمد تصميم الأبنية لمقاومة الزلازل على

ذلك المفهوم الهام 

نسبة الجساءة / الكتلة 
​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (27 ديسمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مفهوم الطاقة ...
> 
> من خلال المثال السابق نستطيع أن نجد أن
> 
> ...


وهكذا قد بينت لنا ان ألأوميغا هي ثابت يعتد على [email protected]بذلك توضح لنا الجذر التربيعي لقيمة k/mوالتي كنت قد سألتك عنها من بينها عن جتا الزاويه w وربطت الموضوع مع بعضه


----------



## نبعة المدينة (27 ديسمبر 2011)

max moment قال:


> شكرا كثيرا لك على التوضيح
> لكن فى المثال السابق لو أردنا ان نربط هذا المثال بالمنشآت
> لو قلنا مثلا
> السيارة = الأرض
> ...


وبامكانني ان اضيف انها تعتمد ايضاً على الجذر التربيعي نسبة الجساءة / الكتلة اي ما نسميه اوميغا 
vibration أو ال Oscillation وان هذا يعني ان ما يسبب هذه ألأوميغا هو قدرة الماده على تحويل الطاقه المخزنه (اذا جاز التعبير )الى طاقة حركه فكلما زادت الجساءه k زادت الأوميغا وكلما زادت الكتله فان اوميغا تقل
هذا ما استنتجته


----------



## cmf7355 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جدزاك الله خير موضوع شيق جدا


----------



## engabogabr (1 يناير 2012)

بصراحة نعجز عن الشكر مهندسنا ميشيل وضحت لي مفاهيم كثيرة كانت غائبة بس لو ممكن تححللنا المسألة السابقة للنوابض والكتل بصورة اكثر ترتيبا لاني مش فاهم من الصورة حجات كتير وايه قبل ايه وكده . 
وسؤال تاني هو بعد الكلام الرائع نعرف نعرف الاوميجا ازاي انا افتكر اننا اخذناها في الكلية على انها عدد اللفات في زمن مقدارة 2باي او بتساوي 2باي على تي(time period) .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (2 يناير 2012)

engabogabr قال:


> بصراحة نعجز عن الشكر مهندسنا ميشيل وضحت لي مفاهيم كثيرة كانت غائبة بس لو ممكن تححللنا المسألة السابقة للنوابض والكتل بصورة اكثر ترتيبا لاني مش فاهم من الصورة حجات كتير وايه قبل ايه وكده .
> وسؤال تاني هو بعد الكلام الرائع نعرف نعرف الاوميجا ازاي انا افتكر اننا اخذناها في الكلية على انها عدد اللفات في زمن مقدارة 2باي او بتساوي 2باي على تي(time period) .


 

أثناء حل أى معادلة للحركة تشتمل على متغير المسافة والعجلة acceleration لابد أن تحصل على معادلة تفاضلية حل هذه المعادلة التفاضلية لابد أن يشتمل على الدالة cos wt أو sin wt وهذا المتغير سوف لا يعتمد على نوع الحمل الخارجى المؤثر بمعنى

m * acceleration + K*X = any function of time

حل هذه المعادلة التفاضلية سيكون كالتالى 

حينما تكون الدالة = صفر نحصل على حل لهذه المعادلة يسمى الحل الخاص particular solution وهو الحل الذى يمثل حالة الأهتزاز الحر free vibration 

هذا الحل لا يعتمد على دالة الزمن ( القوى الخارجية المؤثرة على النظام - الكتلة والنابض ) 

ومن خلال هذا الحل الخاص سوف تحصل على المتغير cos wt 

ويمكنك الرجوع لأى كتاب للمعادلات التفاضلية لحل هذه المعادلة التفاضلية وهى معادلة تفاضلية غير متجانسة من الدرجة الثانية 

non homogenuos differential equation from second order

والتفسير الفيزيائى لتلك المسألة وغيرها من مسائل الأهتزاز هو أن المادة بصفة عامة تبحث دائما عن أقل قدر من الطاقة وتكون مستقرة بناء على ذلك .. فحينما نحاول أدخال أى مقدار من الطاقة إلى تلك المادة ... وبناء على قانون الجذب العام للكتل ففى تلك الحالة تلك الطاقة تحاول أن تقوم بتغير المسافات بين أجزاء تلك المادة سواء بالتقارب أو التباعد فتغير تلك المسافات سوف يؤدى لأختلاف فى مقدار الطاقة الداخلية للمادة وبالتالى سوف تبحث تلك المادة عن الوضع الأمثل الذى يحقق لها أقل قدر من الطاقة وسوف يحدث أهتزاز لتلك الجزىئات ...

نفس القانون سارى حينما نمثل البناء أو أى مجموعة من الكتل بمجموعة من النوابض تمثل الطاقة الداخلية لذلك النظام ونمثل الكتل بمجموعة من المسافات المحددة التى تتركز فيها تلك الكتل سنصل لنفس الحالة ... وسنجد أن الأوميجا هى خاصية مستقلة لكل بناء فكل بناء أو كل نظام له خصائصه أو له مجموعة من الأوميجا والتى تعتمد على البناء ولا تعتمد على مقدار الطاقة الخارجية أو القوى الخارجية التى نريد أن نضيفها لذلك النظام أو البناء 

أما بخصوص الأوميجا فبما أننا نمثل الأهتزاز بدالة فى شكل كوزاين أو ساين أوميجا * الزمن 

فمنها نستطيع أن نحدد الزمن الذى تستغرقه تلك الدالة لتكرار نفسها وهو ما نسميه فى تلك الحالة بالزمن الدورى = 2* باى / أوميجا ...


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (2 يناير 2012)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (2 يناير 2012)

cmf7355 قال:


> جدزاك الله خير موضوع شيق جدا


 
شكرا جزيلا لك 

كما أشكر أيضا م
مأمون عبيد الياسين 
للمتابعة 

لكم منى جميعا خالص الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## HISHAM" (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم .......

أخي ميخائيل عندي سؤالين:

1- لماذا السرعة الزاوية W ليس لها علاقة ب سعة الاهتزاز (المسافة X ) بل هي مرتبطة ب K & m فقط أنا أقصد من هذا السؤال أنني مثلا لو أزحت نابض مثبت من أحد أطرافه والطرف الآخر متصل به كتلة لمسافة X1 ثم قمت بحساب ال W ثم أعدت التجربة ولكن بحيث تكون المسافة X2>X1 وقمت بحساب W مرة أخرى فإن النتيجة ستكون نفسها؟

2- لماذا W مقدار ثابت وليس متغير ؟


----------



## engabogabr (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا استاذنا وفي انتظار المزيد . نشتاق كثيرا لاستكمال الموضع الرائع هذا .


----------



## max moment (3 يناير 2012)

engabogabr قال:


> شكرا جزيلا استاذنا وفي انتظار المزيد . نشتاق كثيرا لاستكمال الموضع الرائع هذا .


 
والله انا عايز اقول نفس الكلام بس خايف لنكون متقلين على المهندس ميشيل​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (3 يناير 2012)

HISHAM" قال:


> السلام عليكم .......
> 
> أخي ميخائيل عندي سؤالين:
> 
> ...


ادخلت علينا مصطلح جديد وهو السرعه الزاويه 
وكان المهندس ميشيل مشكوراً اضاف لنا معلومه عن الأوميعا فاوميغا وعلاقتها بما اسماه الزمن الدوري وعلاقتها ب[email protected]
وهكذا دخلنا في اكثر من علاقه فهل السرعه الزاويه هي ألأوميغا وما علاقتهم ببعضهم البعض اذا كان كل مسمى له دلالته


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 يناير 2012)

hisham" قال:


> السلام عليكم .......
> 
> أخي ميخائيل عندي سؤالين:
> 
> ...



أنك ببساطة تريد أن تقول أن أوميجا لا تعتمد على مقدارا محددا من الطاقة 
فأنت أذا قمت بعمل أى مقدارا من الأزاحة طالما أنك فى المدى المرن للمادة 

ستكتسب تلك الكتل مقدارا من طاقة الحركة وسوف تختزل القدر المتبقى من الطاقة فى 

صورة طاقة أنفعال تلك هى المعادلة لذلك أوميجا ببساطة تعنى ذلك 

فبصرف النظر عن مقدار الطاقة ... فأنت مثلا حينما تقول 40 % من الطاقة التى تكتسبها المادة تتحول لطاقة حركة والباقى يتحول لطاقة أنفعال مثلا ... فتلك النسبة لا تعنى مقدارا محددا من الطاقة بل تعنى خاصيه لها علاقة بتلك المادة تجعلها تتصرف بمقدار الطاقة المضافة إليها بنسبة معينة ....

وفى الواقع قانون هوك هو حالة خاصة من قانون الجذب العام لنيوتن 

فقوة الشد بين الكتل = الكتلة الأولى * الكتلة الثانية / مربع المسافة بينهما * ثابت 

فعند حدود معينة وجد الفيزيائيين أن تغير المسافات بين الكتل يتبع قانون هوك 

ولكن بعد ذلك المدى لن تتبع المادة قانون هوك ... وبالتالى لن تكون أوميجا ثابته لأن خصائص المادة فى تلك الحالة قد تغيرت ... ولو نظرت فى قانون الجذب العام لنيوتن لوجدت أن قوى التجاذب بين الكتل تتناسب عكسيا مع مربع المسافة ... فى الواقع قوة التجاذب هى التى عبرنا عنها بالتوابض وهى التى قلنا أن قوة النوابض = جساءة النابض * مقدار الأستطالة 

ولكن قانون هوك والذى منه حصلنا على الأوميجا لن يبقى صالح المفعول لأى مقدارا من الأستطالة 

أى أن تلك النوابض لن تتبع تلك العلاقة الخطية بصفة دائمة بل لها حدودا معينه ... 

لاحظ أن تلك الأبحاث والدراسات تعتمد على التقريب والتبسيط بقدر المستطاع ..

فما زال لدينا الكثير مما نجهله ولا نعرفه عن المادة .. فبعد أن قالو أن الجزئ هو أصغر جزء بالمادة 

عادوا وأكتشفوا النواة ..ثم الألكترون البروتون .. ثم أكتشفوا أيضا أجزاء أخرى يتكون منها الألكترون والبروتون ... أسمها الكوركات على ما أذكر .. ثم عادوا وأكتشفوا بداخل تلك الأجسام أجسام أخرى .. وهكذا .. وحينما عجزوا عن معرفة طاقة الألكترون قالوا انه يتحرك حركة عشوائية طبعا لا يوجد شئ فى الكون أسمه عشوائية لكنه جهل الأنسان ومحدوديته فى التفكير جعلته يطلق ذلك المصطلح ... 

معذرة قد أكون خرجت عن نطاق الدراسة .. ولكن ما أود أن أقوله حينما نتعامل مع المادة ومع اليه نقل الطاقة وتوزيعها وهكذا الموضوع به الكثير من التبسيط والتقريب فقط لسهولة الفهم ..

لو لديك أى أستفسار اخر أود لو أستطيع الأجابة

تقبل منى خالص التحية ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 يناير 2012)

مفهوم الطاقة ...

ناقشنا مفهوم الطاقة وتحدثنا عن كل من طاقة الحركة وطاقة الأنفعال 

وفى المشاركات السابقة أوصحنا أن الأبنية قد تختلف فى مقادير الطاقة التى تكتسبها لنفس الزلزال 

وأشرنا إلى أن ذلك يعود لتردد البناء أو ما نسميه بالأوميجا 

وسوف نناقش فى المرات القادمة مزيدا من النقاط حول تلك الأوميجا أو الترددات المختلفة للبناء

وكيف أن تلك القيم سوف تؤثر على مقدار الطاقة التى سوف يكتسبها البناء من الحركة الزلزالية للتربة التى يرتكز عليها البناء 

وبذلك نكون قد ناقشنا نوعان من الطاقة التى نتعامل معها وهما طاقة الحركة وطاقة الأنفعال

وعلينا أن نتحدث عن النوع الثالث من الطاقة وهو طاقة الوضع أو ما يعرف ب ال Potential energy

​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 يناير 2012)

مفهوم الطاقة ....

طاقة الوضع Potential Energy

حينما تتعرض المنشاءت للزلازل يحدث إزاحة أفقية للبناء نتيجة لذلك ونجد أن أكواد الزلزال تسمى ذلك بالأزاحة الأفقية أو ما يعرف ب Lateral Drift 

وعلينا الان أن ننتبه للملاحظة التالية ...لو لدينا عمود رأسى مثبت به من أعلا كتلة ما ولتكن 1 طن وقمنا بعمل إزاحة أفقية لذلك العمود ولنقل 1 سم 

وبفرض أن قاعدة العمود لها وثاقة كاملة .. ففى تلك الحالة سوف تتولد على العمود عزوم أضافية = 1طن *1 سم

ماذا لو حدث زيادة لتلك الأزاحة الأفقية ولنقل 5 سم 

فى تلك الحالة ستزداد العزوم لتصبح = 1 طن * 5 سم 

وكلما زادت الأزاحة كلما زاد العمود فى الأنحناء ولكما زاد العمود فى الأنحناء فى النهاية سوف يتعرض ذلك العمود للأنهيار ...

أنها تشبه مسألة أنبعاج الأعمدة .. بل فى الواقع هى كذلك ... وعلينا أن نستمر فى بناء نفس المفهوم الذى بدأنا به وأعنى هنا مفهوم الطاقة ...

فى الواقع الأنبعاج له علاقة أيضا بديناميكا الأنشاءات ولا أريد أن أسبب لكم أى أرتباك فى الفهم 

ولنفكر فى المسألة بطريقة بسيطة حتى نصل لنتائج صحيحة ...

فى الواقع حينما قمنا برفع تلك الكتلة ( = 1 طن ) من على الأرض مسافة رأسية تساوى أرتفاع العمود .. تلك الكتلة كما قلنا مثلها مثل غيرها تتبع قانون أقل كمية من الطاقة فلنفرض أن أرتفاع العمود 3 أمتار فى تلك الحالة نحن قد أضفنا لتلك الكتلة كمية أضافية من الطاقة تساوى الكتلة * 3 أمتار تلك الطاقة هى طاقة وضع أضافية أكتسبتها تلك الكتلة ...

وحينما حدث أزاحة جانبية لذلك العمود أرادت تلك الكتلة أن تصل لأقل قدر من الطاقة بداخلها فبدأت بتقليل طاقة الوضع بداخلها ... فكلما حدثت أزاحة أفقية للعمود أدى ذلك لحدوث أنبعاج بالعمود وتحريك تلك الكتلة مسافة أفقية وفى ذات الوقت الحركة فى أتجاه رأسى نحو الأرض ( تخيل العمود والكتلة مثل بندول ساعة مقلوب لأعلى )

وكلما زاد الأنحناء بالعمود أقتربت تلك الكتلة بمقدار أكبر نحو الأرض ...

قيمكن ان نقول أن طاقة الوضع بالكتلة كلما تناقصت تتحول تلك الطاقة لطاقة أنفعال بالعمود ( وهو ما يسبب زيادة بقيمة العزوم على العمود )

إلى أن تصل تلك الكتلة لمرحلة تجد انها أمام أختياران لا ثالث لهما .. أما أن تتغلب على مقاومة العمود ففى تلك الحالة ينهار العمود وتصل تلك الكتلة للأرض فتصل لأقل قدر من الطاقة ...

أو تجد تلك الكتلة أن مقاومة ذلك العمود صعبة جدا ( لجساءة العمود الكبيرة نسبيا ) وأن التغلب على العمود يحتاج لقدرا من الطاقة قد يكون أكبر من مقدار طاقة الوضع الذى تحتفظ به ...

ففى تلك الحالة تجد الكتلة أنه الأقل طاقة بالنسبة لها هو أن تظل والعمود فى حالة من التوازن ولا يحدث أنهيار
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 يناير 2012)

مفهوم الطاقة ....

لذلك أنتبهت أكواد الزلازل لتلك الظاهرة الخطيرة 

فحدوث حركة أو أزاحة أفقية بالبناء يؤدى لزيادة طاقة الانفعال بالعناصر المختلفة للبناء مثل الأعمدة وحوائط القص وغيرها ...

لذلك حددت أكواد الزلازل قيم لا يجب أن تتخطاها المنشاءات للأزاحات الجانبية يجب أن لا تتخطاها ...

بل ونجد أن بعض الأكواد قد حددت ما يعرف بال P-Delta Analysis والحرف بى هو كناية عن الأحمال الرأسية المؤثرة على البناء وكلمة دلتا كناية عن الأزاحة الأفقية الحادثة بالبناء .. فتلك الازاحات يجب أن ينظر أليها بعناية للبناء ككل ... وللطوابق المختلفة وسوف نناقش تلك الحالات بمزيد من التفصيل بإذن الله .. مثل ما يعرف بال soft story وغيرها من الأمور .. المهم أن نعرف خطورة طاقة الوضع بداخل البناء وكيف أن تلك الطاقة نتيجة للحركة الأفقية للبناء تتحول لطاقة أنفعال تزيد من فرص الأنهيار بالنباء ...

لذلك نجد أن قدماء المصريين فى بنائهم للأهرامات قد أستخدموا الشكل الهرمى للبناء وهو أحد الأشكال التى تأخذ أقل قدر من طاقة الوضع لأن مركز كتلة البناء تكون بالثلث السفلى من أرتفاع البناء مما يعنى أن الأزاحة الأفقية ستولد قدرا من طاقة الأنفعال أقل من لو أستخدموا مستطيل رأسى لأنه فى تلك الحالة سيكون مركز الكتلة بالمنتصف مما يعنى أن طاقة الوضع قد زادت وسينتج عنها مقدارا أكبر من طاقة الأنفعال نتيجة للأزاحة الأفقية ...

نفس الفكرة أيضا أستخدمت فى برج خليفة أو برج دبى الموجود بمدينة دبى فهو مبنى بشكل هرمى الكتل تقل كلما أتجهنا لأعلى مما يعنى تقليل طاقة الوضع وبالتالى تقليل طاقة الأنفعال التى ستتولد نتيجة للأزاحة الأفقية


----------



## engabogabr (4 يناير 2012)

صرحة ربنا يبارك فيك ولكن فعلا علم ديناميكا المنشات ملئ بكثير من الاثارة والببحث عن المعلومة


----------



## giwan1 (6 يناير 2012)

استاذ ميشيل انت رائع


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (6 يناير 2012)

اكثر من رائع يابشمهندس شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr haroun (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا للمهندس الاكثر من رائع mecheil.edwar وكل من ساهم فى هذا النقاش الجميل والمفيد بارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يناير 2012)

مفهوم الطاقة ...

حينما يصدم شخص يده ببالون لا يشعر بوخذ أو ألم 

بينما حينما يصدم نفس الشخص يده بحائط خرسانى يحدث العكس وقد تحدث أصابة 

نجد أن معظم مصممى السيارات يهتمون بتلك الجزئية ... 

لنفكر قليلا فى ذلك الأمر ...

لو سقط شخص من أرتفاع 15 متر على بلاطة خرسانية جاسئة لربما تعرض للموت 

بينما لو سقط من نفس الأرتفاع على وسائد مرنة من الأسفنج مثلا قد لا تحدث أى أضرار...

أن الموضوع يعتمد على طريقة نقل الطاقة بين كتلة لكتلة أخرى وهكذا ...

لنفكر فى المسألة الأولى : شخص يسقط على بلاطة خرسانية جاسئة ...

لنتخيل النموذج الرياضى لهذا الشخص = كتلة + نابض مرن 

ولنتخيل النموذج الرياضى للبلاطة الخرسانية = كتلة + نابض جاسئ جدا ( k للنابض كبيرة جدا )

أثناء التصادم ومن خلال قانون نيوتن الأول يدفع الشخص البلاطة بقوة ولتكن ق1 فترد عليه البلاطة بنفس القوة ق1 ... بما أن جساءة البلاطة كبيرة جدا فلا يحدث تشوه بنابض البلاطة لنفرض أن التشوه صغير جدا جدا

لاحظ أن التشوه بنابض البلاطة = ق1 / جساءة نابض البلاطة 

فبما أن جساءة النابض كبيرة جدا فالبتالى التشوه الحادث بالبلاطة = صفر تقريبا 

بينما لنلاحظ التشوه الحادث بالشخص نفسه = ق1 / جساءة نابض الشخص 

بما أن جساءة الشخص أقل بكثير جدا جدا من جساءة البلاطة ستحدث تشوهات كبيرة بالشخص

هذا ما تخبرنا به تلك العلاقة الرياضية البسيطة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يناير 2012)

مفهوم الطاقة ....

أن هذا يتمشى مع المشاهدات العديدة التى نشعر بها جميعا دون تجربة ذلك 

فسقوط شخص من أرتفاع سيعرضه للموت لا شك فى ذلك 

فى الواقع ذلك المثال البسيط الذى سردناها ينطوى على أفكار أخرى هامة ينبغى أن نطلع عليها ونفكر بها 

بداية نحن مهندسيين مدنى أو المهندسيين الأنشائيين تولد لدينا فكر خاطئ بالتصميم أود أن أشير أليه وهو

زيادة المادة تعنى بالنسبة لنا زيادة الأمان ... فمثلا حينما نصمم عمود 50 سم * 50 سم لاشك أن زيادة المقطع تعنى زيادة الامان ... لأن زيادة المقطع ببساطة تعنى زيادة قدرة تلك المادة على أستقبال مزيدا من الأحمال ..

أن هذه الفكرة صحيحة من وجهة نظر قدرة تحمل هذا العنصر للحمل فنعم كلما تم زيادة المادة كلما كانت قدرة هذا العنصر لمقاومة الاحمال أفضل ...

ولكن فى الواقع العناصر لا تعمل بشكل منفرد .. العناصر تعمل مع بعضها البعض تكتسب مقادير معينة من الطاقة وتقوم بتوزيع مقادير أخرى من الطاقة للعناصر الأخرى ...

​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يناير 2012)

مفهوم الطاقة ...

أن خير مثال على ذلك هى المثال السابق .. فلو سقط الشخص على وسائد مرنة لكان أفضل ألف مرة من سقوطه على جسم جاسئ ...

فى الواقع المثال السابق أشار لأمر هام جدا علينا أن نلقى الضوء عليه ... 

بداية لماذا أدى سقوط شخص على جسم جاسئ إلى الموت بينما لم يحدث ذلك فى حال السقوط على وسائد مرنة أو شرائح من الأسفنج مثلا ...

هذا الشخص لديه قدرا من طاقة الوضع .. وكلما زاد الأرتفاع كلما زاد مقدار الطاقة كما تعلمون ... سقوط شخص على جسم جاسئ يعنى أن كل مقدار الطاقة الذى سوف ينتقل من الشخص للجسم الجاسئ = صفر 

وبالتالى كل الطاقة التى يحملها الشخص سوف ترتد إليه مرة أخرى 

وسيكون مسار الطاقة كالتالى 

طاقة وضع = أرتفاع الشخص * كتلته * ثابت ... تتحول كل الطاقة لطاقة حركة .... ثم بعد ذلك يحاول الشخص أرسال ذلك القدر من الطاقة للبلاطة الجاسئة ... ترفض البلاطة ذلك القدر من الطاقة ... ترتد كل تلك الطاقة للشخص ... تتحول كل تلك الطاقة على أنسجة الشخص وتحدث الوفاة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يناير 2012)

مفهوم الطاقة ...

إذن تستطيعون أن تشرحوا لى لماذا لم يحدث أصابة فى حال سقوط شخص على وسائد مرنة مثل الأسفنج مثلا ..

الأسفنج لن يتصرف كتصرف البلاطة الخرسانية الجاسئة .. بل سيحدث له تشكلات نظرا لمرونته الشديدة .. تلك التشوهات تعنى بالنسبة لنا أن الأسفنج قد منح الضوء الأخضر لأستقبال ذلك المقدار من الطاقة .. وبالتالى سوف يتخلص الشخص من ذلك القدر من الطاقة وسوف يجد خزانا اخر امانا للطاقة وهو الأسفنج فتنتقل الطاقة من الشخص للأسفنج ... 

لهذا لو قمنا نحن مهندسيين مدنى بتصميم ذلك الأسفنج بفكرة زيادة المادة وبالتالى قمنا بزيادة جساءة ذلك العنصر وأعنى الأسفنج لكانت النتجة ضد الأمان وأكثر سوءا من لو كان العنصر أكثر مرونة ....
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يناير 2012)

مفهوم الطاقة ...

لهذا ألى جانب مفهوم زيادة جساءة العناصر تؤدى لزيادة مقاومة العناصر للأحمال المختلفة 

علينا أن نضع هذا المفهوم الهام جدا وهو أن الجساءة النسبية للعناصر تلعب دورا هاما فى نقل الطاقة بين تلك العناصر .... لهذا يجب علينا ألا ننظر فقط لجساءات العناصر بشكل منفرد لكل عنصر على حدة بل يجب أيضا أن ننظر لنسبة الجساءات بين العناصر الأنشائية المخلتفة لأن ذلك سيكون له دورا هاما فى نقل وأختزال الطاقة من عنصر لاخر وهكذا .... سوف نشرح ذلك بمزيد من الامثلة لتوضيح تلك الفكرة الهامة​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يناير 2012)

مفهوم الطاقة ...

سوف أسرد لكم بعض الأمثلة على ذلك ...
المثال الأول البناء والتربة ...
لنفرض أن لدينا بناء جاسئ تماما ولن ينهار تحت أى أحمال أفقية من الزلازل ...

لنقوم بحل المسألة كالتالى 

جساءة البناء = مالا نهاية = جسم جاسئ ( بأفتراض ذلك )

أثناء حدوث الزلزال ماذا سيحدث ؟؟

ستقوم أجزاء التربة بالحركة مثل أمواج البحر فتنتقل الطاقة من الوسط الانهائى ( التربة ) إلى البناء 

يكتسب البناء قدرا من الطاقة مثلما تكتسب السفينة الطافية فوق الماء قدرا من الطاقة نتيجة لأصطدام الامواج بها 

كيف سيتصرف البناء فى تلك الحالة ؟؟

بما أن البناء جاسئ ستتحول كل الطاقة لطاقة حركة على كتل البناء ويهتز البناء مثل جسم جاسئ

كيف يهتز البناء وأنت تقول أن البناء جسم جاسئ ؟؟

يهتز البناء لأن البناء الجاسئ مثبت على جسم مرن وهو مجموعة نوابض التربة 

أذن ما هو مسار تلك الطاقة التى أكتسبها البناء ؟؟

سوف ترتد كل الطاقة من البناء للتربة مرة أخرى وأعنى هنا طاقة الحركة 

إذن هل من المفيد أن بالنسبة للتربة أن نصمم أبنية جاسئة أم مرنة ؟؟

بالنسبة للتربة وكما شرحنا فى مثال سقوط شخص على جسم جاسئ نجد أن البناء بما أنه جسم جاسئ ففى تلك الحالة سترتد كل الطاقة كاملة من البناء للتربة مما يزيد من فرص أنهيار التربة .. بينما لو كان البناء مرن لأستطاع قى تلك الحالة أختزال قدرا من الطاقة فى صورة طاقة أنفعال مما يقلل من الطاقة التى ترتد من البناء على التربة وبالتالى يقلل من فرص أنهيار التربة 

أذن ماذا نستنتج من ذلك هل نصمم الأبنية جاسئة أم مرنة ؟؟

كما ترى حتى ولو قمنا بتصميم أبنية جاسئة جدا ( وبالتالى غير أقتصادية بالمرة ) فذلك لن يكون سبب نجاة للمنشأ من الأنهيار لأن الأنهيار فى تلك الحالة قد يحدث بالتربة نفسها لأن زيادة جساءة البناء تعنى زيادة الطاقة التى ترتد من البناء على التربة 

هل هناك أى فقرة بخصوص ذلك بالكود الامريكى للزلازل ؟؟ 

للأسف الكود الأمريكى سواء ال ubc أو ال ibc لم يشير لعلاقة جساءة البناء بالحمل المرتد من البناء للتربة على أعتبار أنك تقوم بتصميم الأبنية بقيمة مخفضة بالمعامل R وبالتالى الكود الأمريكى يعتبر ضمنا أن الطاقة المرتدة من البناء للتربة ستتناسب بالتالى مع جساءة البناء .. ولكن من وجهة نظرى كان يجب ان يشار لتلك النقطة ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يناير 2012)

أشكر كل زملائى الذين قاموا بالتعليق على ذلك الموضوع 

م engabogaber

م giwan1

م غادة صابر أحمد

م Amr Haroun

لكم منى جميعا زملائى الأجلاء خالص الشكر على كلماتكم الطيبة وتشجيعكم وتعليقاتكم البناءة والمفيدة

تحياتى لكم جميعا

​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يناير 2012)

مفهوم الطاقة ...

أود الان أن نناقش بعض الأفكار الأخرى الخاصة بالزلازل سوف نستعرض التحليل المودى للمنشاءات modal analysis وسوف نستعرض فكرة التحليل الطيفى للمنشاءات modal response analysis مع توضيح تلك الأفكار بأكبر قدر مستطاع من التبسيط ...ثم بعد ذلك نحاول دمج كل تلك الأفكار بحيث نعرف كيف يتم حساب أحمال الزلازل بناء على الأكواد الخاصة بذلك .. وسوف نحاول أن نفهم كل تلك المعارف المتاحة بأكبر قدر من التفكير المنطقى الذى يساعدنا على الأستيعاب والفهم بصورة أفضل 

أتمنى أن يجد كل زملائى المساهمين بذلك الموضوع ما قد يكون مفيدا لهم

تحياتى وشكرى
​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا جدا...ننتظر البقيه


----------



## parasismic (13 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و بركاته[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]جزاك الله خيرا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أستاذنا ميشيل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] على هذا العمل الرائع و الصنيع المتميز في ايضاح المبهم و تيسير ما استعصى من[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الفهم وفق تأصيل علمي معزز بأفكار و شواهد في قالب جذاب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] سلس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لموضوع هام ومهم الذي يعتبر أحد أهم الركائز[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأساسية للهندسة المدنية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*


*لي سؤال لو سمحت يخص النقاط التالية*


mecheil.edwar قال:


> إذن هل من المفيد أن بالنسبة للتربة أن نصمم أبنية جاسئة أم مرنة ؟؟
> 
> بالنسبة للتربة وكما شرحنا فى مثال سقوط شخص على جسم جاسئ نجد أن البناءبما أنه جسم جاسئ ففى تلك الحالة سترتد كل الطاقة كاملة من البناء للتربةمما يزيد من فرص أنهيار التربة .. بينما لو كان البناء مرن لأستطاع قى تلكالحالة أختزال قدرا من الطاقة فى صورة طاقة أنفعال مما يقلل من الطاقةالتى ترتد من البناء على التربة وبالتالى يقلل من فرص أنهيار التربة
> أذن ماذا نستنتج من ذلك هل نصمم الأبنية جاسئة أم مرنة ؟؟
> ...



 *أشكرك على هذا الشرح و لكن **ألا يخشى أن يحدث في هذه الحالة تضخم الموجات الزلزالية (ظاهرة الرنين Resonance ) اذا كانت التربة و البناء متقاربين من حيث الجساءة*

*.................بارك الله فيك وبانتظار ردك و استكمال المحاضرة الرائعة باذن الله*​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يناير 2012)

parasismic قال:


> *[font=&quot]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله [/font]**[font=&quot]و بركاته[/font]*​
> *[font=&quot]جزاك الله خيرا[/font]**[font=&quot]أستاذنا ميشيل[/font]**[font=&quot] على هذا العمل الرائع و الصنيع المتميز في ايضاح المبهم و تيسير ما استعصى من[/font]**[font=&quot] الفهم وفق تأصيل علمي معزز بأفكار و شواهد في قالب جذاب[/font]**[font=&quot] سلس [/font]**[font=&quot]لموضوع هام ومهم الذي يعتبر أحد أهم الركائز[/font]**[font=&quot]الأساسية للهندسة المدنية[/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]*
> 
> 
> ...


بداية أشكرك زميلى الفاضل على المشاركة وعلى كلماتك الطيبة 

كما أشكرك لمتابعتك معنا تلك الدراسة 

أما بخصوص جساءة البناء وجساءة التربة فيمكن أن نقول أننا لا نستطيع أن نحدد مقدار الطاقة التى سوف يختزلها البناء نتيجة لحركة التربة ... ودعنا الان نتكلم عن الرنين ... الرنين ببساطة هو توافق بين أهتزاز البناء وأهتزاز التربة أو الموجه الزلزالية ... دعنا نشرح الأمر بطريقة مبسطة جدا .. لو هناك طفل يتأرجح مثلا ... وهناك شخص يقوم بدفع ذلك الطفل ... لكى تستمر الحركة يجب أن تتوافق القوة التى يدقع بها الشخص ذلك الطفل ... أنه يشبه حركة بندول ساعة يدفع الشخص ذلك البندول فيتحرك مبتعدا عن الشخص ثم بعد ذلك يعاود الرجوع مرة اخرى للشخص إلى والشخص يعلم متى يدفع ذلك البندول للحركة فى الوقت الذى تكون القوة الخارجة من يد ذلك الشخص تدفع البندول لمزيدا من الحركة .. ولكن لو أختار الشخص التوقيت الخطأ .. فقد يعيق ذلك البندول ويتوقف عن الحركة ...

إذن هناك فكرة هامة من ذلك المثال الهام ... حينما تتوافق القوة التى ندفع بها البندول مع أهتزاز أو مع حركة ذلك البندول أدى ذلك لمزيدا من الحركة 

بمعنى أخر بصيغة رياضية .. لنفرض أنك فى كل مرة تدفع ذلك البندول تضيف قدرا من الطاقة 1 جول .. إذن فى كل مرة تضيف 1 جول يكتسب البندول قدرا من الطاقة فيحولها لطاقة حركة 

أذن طاقة الحركة تزيد فى كل مرة بمقدار 1 جول 

أذن ستصبح الطاقة = 1 جول ثم 2 جول ثم 3 جول ...وبعد عدد لا نهائى من دفع البندول ستصبح الطاقة = مالا نهاية 

إذن لننتبه جيدا لذلك ... حينما تقترب أهتزازات الموجات الزلزالية من التردادات الطبيعية للبناء سوف يكتسب البناء أكبر قدر من الطاقة .. ولكن لاحظ اننى قلت أكبر قدر من الطاقة ولم أقل رنين .. لماذا ؟؟ لأن الزلزال هو عبارة عن مقدارا ما من الطاقة محدد بفترة زمنية محدودة بوقت معين ...فالزلزال يستغرق عدة ثوانى أو عدة دقائق .. المهم ان مقدار الطاقة محدد ... بينما مثلا حينما تقوم بتصميم وسائد مرنة لمحرك سيارة .. فى تلك الحالة المحرك قد يعمل عدد لا نهائى من الساعات لذلك تردد تلك المساند يجب ألا يتوافق مع تردد المحرك 

هناك نقاط كثيرة بذلك الموضوع سوف نناقشها لاحقا بإذن الله بخصوص الرنين وسنحاول ان نوضحها بأكبر قدر من التبسيط 

ناتى الان للسؤال الاخر والمتعلق بالنسبة ما بين جساءة البناء لجساءة التربة ....


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يناير 2012)

ناتى الان للسؤال الاخر والمتعلق بالنسبة ما بين جساءة البناء لجساءة التربة (تابع ) ....

لدينا هنا وسط تنتشر فيه الموجات الزلزالية هو التربة ... هذا الوسط لا نهائى بالنسبة للبناء 

أنه يشبه سفينة طافية فوق سطح الماء ... فنحن قد لا نستطيع أن نعلم أو نحدد مقدار الطاقة الموجودة بذلك الوسط .. لكن نستطيع أن نحدد مقدار الطاقة التى قد تنتقل من الأمواج للسفينة ...

إذن لدينا مرحلتين .. المرحلة الأولى هى أنتقال الطاقة من التربة للبناء ..أو أنتقال الطاقة من الأمواج لسفينة طافية فوق المياه ...

المرحلة الثانية ...هى أن تلك الطاقة التى أكتسبتها السفينة أو التى أكتسبها البناء لابد وأن ترتد مرة أخرى للتربة أو للمياه 

للناقش مثال السفينة مثلا .. بما أن السفينة جسم جاسئ .. إذن سوف ترتد كل الطاقة مرة أخرى من السفينة للمياه محدثة وسوف تهتز تلك السفينة عدة مرات فى كل مرة تقوم بأزاحة قدرا من المياه إلى أن تتخلص من كل مقدار طاقة الحركة التى أكتسبتها من الأمواج ....

نأتى الأن للبناء ... بصرف النظر عن نسبة جساءة البناء للتربة ... نحن أثناء التصميم الزلزالى نفترض أن البناء سوف يدخل فى المدى اللدن .. وبالتالى سوف يفقد جزء من طاقته فى صورة تشكيل مجموعة من المفصلات اللدنة ... 

بمعنى اخر اكثر بساطة .. لنفرض أن الزلزال منح البناء 100 جول من الطاقة ... أثناء التصميم أنت تقول سوف أصمم البناء فقط على مقدار من الطاقة = 100/ مقسوما على r وبالتالى سوف تقوم بتصميم البناء على مقدار من الطاقة = 25 ولكن فعليا سوف يستقبل البناء 100 جول ... فالمفروض أن الطاقة التى ترتد من البناء للتربة مرة أخرى تساوى 100 جول ... لكنك أفترضت - بناء على كود الزلازل - أن البناء سوف يفقد قدرا من الطاقة يساوى 75 جول فى صورة مجموعة من المفصلات اللدنة التى تتشكل بالمناطق المختلفة بالبناء ... وبالتالى تصمم التربة على أساس أن أحمال الزلازل أو لنقل الطاقة التى سوف ترتد من البناء للتربة مرة أخرى تساوى 25 جول وليس 100 جول ... ماذا لو قمت بزيادة جساءة البناء فعليا ... وماذا لو لم تتشكل تلك المفصلات اللدنة نتيجة لأنك قمت بزيادة جساءة البناء بشكل أو بأخر ... ففى تلك الحالة الطاقة التى سوف ترتد من البناء للتربة ستكون أكبر من 25 جول لأن المفصلات اللدنة التى تكونت أو بمعنى اخر مقدار الفقد فى الطاقة الذى حدث بالبناء أقل من 75 جول ... فى تلك الحالة سيرتد مقدارا كبيرا من الطاقة من البناء للتربة مرة أخرى ...

أننى أريد فقط أن أشير لتلك النقطة .. علينا أن ننتبه للطاقة التى تنتقل من التربة للبناء - وتلك يمكن حسابها من اكواد الزلازل - ولكن علينا أيضا أن ننتبه أن زيادة جساءة البناء بقيمة أكبر من القيمة المفروضة والتى منها تم حساب المعامل r سوف يؤثر ذلك على التربة ....

ولكن فى جميع الحالات حدوث رنين فهذا أمر مستبعد .. لأن البناء يملك قدرا محددا من الطاقة بعد عدد محدد من دورات الأهتزاز سوف يتم نقله من البناء للتربة .. المهم ان يتم ذلك دون حدوث أنهيار لا بالبناء ولا بالتربة ....

ويمكن أن نقول الملاحظات التالية ... كلما زادت جساءة التربة ( تربة جاسئة - صخر مثلا ) فقد البناء الطاقة الزلزالية عن طريق حدوث أهتزاز بالبناء ( لاحظ أن التربة جاسئة تعنى أنه كلما حاول البناء التخلص من طاقة الزلزال عن طريق التربة تقوم التربة بعكس تلك الطاقة مرة أخرى للبناء كما هى ) 

بينما كلما كان البناء جاسئا والتربة مرنة ساعد ذلك فى أن البناء سوف يتخلص من الطاقة الزلزالية عن طريق حدوث أهتزاز بالتربة ( بما أن التربة مرنة فسوف تستقبل الطاقة من البناء ) وخير مثال على ذلك السفينة الطافية فوق سطح المياه


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يناير 2012)

أنمنى أن أكون اجبتك بشكل صحيح ..

وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## parasismic (14 يناير 2012)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أنمنى أن أكون اجبتك بشكل صحيح ..
> 
> وشكرا جزيلا لك



*5/5 وصلت المعلومة بشكل كاف وواف ولله الحمد. بارك الله فيك وفي انتظار محاضرة التحليل الديناميكي للبنايات و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## max moment (5 فبراير 2012)

هو الموضوع وقف تانى ليه 
نرجو ان يكون المهندس ميشيل بخير​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (6 فبراير 2012)

لعله بخير..


----------



## eng-sharif (11 فبراير 2012)

جميل جدا


----------



## marshal111 (16 فبراير 2012)

الاستاذ ميشيل بقاله فترة لا يدخل الموقع اتمني لو هناك احد علي اتصال به ان يطماننا


----------



## المنار73 (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير

دمت بحفظ الله وتوفيقه
\


----------



## الجوهرجي (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي العزيز


----------



## anass81 (22 فبراير 2012)

marshal111 قال:


> الاستاذ ميشيل بقاله فترة لا يدخل الموقع اتمني لو هناك احد علي اتصال به ان يطماننا



عسى المانع خيرا

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع لحين معاودة المهندس ميشيل نشاطه فيه


----------



## Sara Adel M (9 أكتوبر 2012)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مفهوم الطاقة ...
> 
> أود الان أن نناقش بعض الأفكار الأخرى الخاصة بالزلازل سوف نستعرض التحليل المودى للمنشاءات modal analysis وسوف نستعرض فكرة التحليل الطيفى للمنشاءات modal response analysis مع توضيح تلك الأفكار بأكبر قدر مستطاع من التبسيط ...ثم بعد ذلك نحاول دمج كل تلك الأفكار بحيث نعرف كيف يتم حساب أحمال الزلازل بناء على الأكواد الخاصة بذلك .. وسوف نحاول أن نفهم كل تلك المعارف المتاحة بأكبر قدر من التفكير المنطقى الذى يساعدنا على الأستيعاب والفهم بصورة أفضل
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خير بشمهندس ميشيل 
واريد من حضرتك لو تكرمت بتكميل هذا الموضوع وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك 
حيث انه موضوع هام 
وطريقتك المبسطة فى الشرح تجعل الموضوع ذات اهمية وتشويق اكتر 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 أكتوبر 2012)

أشكرك على تلك الكلمات الطيبة 
وسوف نستكمل الشرح بأذن الله قريبا
تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أكتوبر 2012)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أشكرك على تلك الكلمات الطيبة
> وسوف نستكمل الشرح بأذن الله قريبا
> تحياتى وشكرى


اولا نقول حمد الله على السلامه لزميلنا العزيز mecheil
وعودا حميدا 
ونحن فى انتظار ابداعاته وتألقاته الهندسيه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

عودا حميدا مهندس mecheil نورت المنتدي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندسنا القدير م أسامة لخلقك وتشجيعك وكلماتك الطيبة التى لا أستحقها
وجزيل الشكر أيضا للمهندس القدير أبو عمر 
وبإذن الله تعالى وبفضل كلماتكم المشجعة سوف نستكمل متابعة تلك الدراسة التى بدأناها 
لكم منى جميعا زملائى الأجلاء خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## ahmed arfa (10 أكتوبر 2012)

حمد الله على السلامه مهندس mecheil​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 أكتوبر 2012)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أشكرك على تلك الكلمات الطيبة
> وسوف نستكمل الشرح بأذن الله قريبا
> تحياتى وشكرى


حمد لله عالسلامة 
منتظرين المزيد كعادتك مع خالص الشكر و التقدير


----------



## tarek elattar (11 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم الحمد لله على عودتك


----------



## Sarwar Ali Saeed (11 أكتوبر 2012)

صحيح يا أخي ، و قوة الزلزال التي تضرب قاعدة المنشآت تساوي :

V=ZIC*W/R

حيث Z هو التعجيل النسبي للزلزال أي ناتج قسمة تعجيل الزلزال على تعجيل الأرض

و C هو الوقت المستغرق للزلزال و وقت تجاوب المنشأة للزلزال

و حاصل ضرب Z و C يساوي السرعة

و حسب قانون نيوتن القوة أو الزخم = الكتلة x السرعة

I هو معامل أهمية المنشأة , لا يدخل ضمن قانون نيوتن لكنه أضيف هنا ليقلل أو يزيد من قوة الزلزال حسب أهمية البناية أو المنشأة.

و R هو OVER STRENGTH FACTOR للمنشأة , أيضا لا يدخل ضمن قانون نيوتن بل أضيف هنا ليقلل أو يزيد من قوة الزلزال حسب نوعية النظام المقاوم للزلازل في المنشأة.

و W هو وزن المنشأة .

و شكرا.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 يناير 2016)

للرفع [MENTION=432469]mecheil.edwar[/MENTION]
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 يناير 2016)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس سيف علي تلك الإشارة الطيبة منك 
لقد جعلتني استرجع تلك المناقشة وذلك البحث مع الزملاء والاصدقاء 
للأمانة انا دائما احب التفكير والبحث مع الزملاء والاصدقاء 
فدائما أجد الأذان الصاغية والكلمات الطيبة والبحث والتشجيع من الزملاء والاصدقاء


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 يناير 2016)

وهنا نقطة هامة استكمالا لتلك الدراسة اريد ان اناقشها معكم
وهي تفاعل التربة مع البناء
كيف تنتقل الطاقة من التربة للبناء
وكيف ترتد الطاقة من البناء للتربة 
لتكن هذه نقطة بدء جديدة واستكمالا لدراسة هذا العلم الرائع
اتمني ان استمر معكم في تحديث هذا الموضوع
مرة أخري أكرر جزيل شكري لاخ وصديق غالي وعزيز المهندس القدير سيف الدين مرزوق


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 يناير 2016)

حقيقة لم أر نقاشا سلسا و ممتعا و عميقا في نفس الوقت مثل هذا العرض الرائع للمهندس الذكي القدير ميشيل و أأمل استمرار النقاش و العرض حتى و لو كان التفاعل قليلا و ذلك بسبب قلة معلومات بعض الزملاء عن علم الزلازل و الديناميك ..
خالص تحياتي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 يناير 2016)

لنعود ونبدء التفكير بهذا السؤال

كيف تنتقل الطاقة من التربة للبناء

وكيف ترتد الطاقة من البناء للتربة مرة أخرى 
وماذا يحدث بينهما 

أثناء وقوع الزلزال أو أثناء حدوث أى إهتزاز لطبقات التربة

أنتظر أجاباتكم وتفاعلكم بهذا الموضوع


​


----------



## سامو جاك (19 يناير 2016)

كيف تنتقل الطاقة من التربة للبناء ؟ وماذا يحدث بينهما 
​
من خلال قراءتي لآول 10 صفحات لشرحك الرائع اود ان اجيب وهي ببساطة ان التربة اكتسبت طاقة جراء الزلزال ومن ثمة نقلتها الى المبنى مثل النابض المثبت بة كتلة جسئة يمتص النابض وهي التربة جزء من الطاقة على شكل طاقة انفعال ومن ثم تذهب جزء من طاقة الزلزال الى المبنى وتتحول الى طاقة انفعال وطاقة حركة 
ويحدث بينهم احتكاك بموجبة يفقد المبنى جزء من طاقتة 
دة طبقا للقراءة لاول 10 صفحات في شرحك الرائع والمبسط وان شاءاللة اكمل باقي الصفحات والحقيقة فتحت نفسي للتعمق في دراسة ديناميكا الانشاءات واتمنى تكمل دراستك الشيقة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## المهندس النحيف (6 فبراير 2016)

الاخ العزيز المهندس ميشيل 

اولا عودا حميدا للمنتدى واقول لك نورتنا بعودتك واسف لانني سوف اتابع ابداعاتك ونقاشات الاخوه دون تعليق لانشغالي الشديد على ان اعود ثانيه عند انقضاء هذا المشاغل لذلك اتمنى لك التوفيق ولبقيه الاخوه المتابعين وشكرا


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (1 يوليو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

